# Weight maintenance is so much harder than it used to be!



## Ronni

All my life I've been slender, never had to worry about what I ate, gained under 25 pounds each pregnancy (5 kids) which I quickly shed, and had no weight issues at all,  just fluctuated between 130 and 135.  I'm 5' 8 1/2 so that was a good weight for me.  Don't hate me for all that, because it didn't last....menopause hit OMG!!!   

I was close to 15 pounds heavier before it really hit home that this wasn't just my normal fluctuation.  Another 15 pounds before I realized that focusing on losing the weight wasn't going to cut it, I first of all needed to just stop the gain!!!  Another 10 pounds before I ended up tipping the scale at 175 pounds before I managed to even stop gaining!   At least it was evenly distributed so I didn't look quite as heavy as I was.  

Tried every current diet out there to lose the weight, to no avail.  Lose a bit, gain it back.  Finally, after doing much research about what was happening to my body, I finally realized that I had to evolve a "diet" <way of eating> that I could maintain for the rest of my life, because I wasn't ever again going to be able to be eat the way I used to, and I needed to figure out a way to eat that I could actually sustain for the rest of my life, once the weight was gone, and that would facilitate a slow and steady loss rather than the dramatic plummet I was originally going for.  

With much chagrin because it was the very LAST thing I wanted to do and the thing I had avoided up till this point, I started counting calories.  Ugh.  I found an app (My fitness Pal) that made that chore less onerous. This was back in 2014.  For the next year I slowly lost the weight, averaging 2 - 3 pounds a month, going from that original 175 pounds to a much more comfortable 145 pounds....still 10 pounds more than I'd averaged for so many years, but my body just kinda leveled out at that point, the weight loss stopped, my joints stopped hurting, I could move easily and quickly again, and I realized that unless I wanted to cut calories more drastically (and I didn't) this was now maintenance for me.

I've maintained that general weight since.  I fluctuate some (143 - 147) but it stays in that general range.  Or rather, it WAS staying in that range.  I've noticed this last 6 months that it's gotten harder to maintain it.  I'm eating the same, maintaining the same level of physical activity, but I'm struggling more and more with staying under 147.  It's very frustrating.  

My question to all is how have you maintained an acceptable weight?  Are you walking, going to the gym, lifting, doing Pilates, what?  I have to change something because what has worked for me this last 4 years is no longer as effective.  

What's worked for you?


----------



## Camper6

Just smaller meals in general. I just can't eat as much as I used to.

I exercise daily and never miss, snow, sleet, rain, shine do not deter me.

I lost weight due to some stomach issues. Had a heck of a time putting it back.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I was slender (118ish) until my 20s, then I married and started to enjoy food and sweets a lot more, began to put on the pounds.  When I was around 30, I quit smoking and gained an additional ten pounds which I never lost.  I'm okay with that though, fair exchange for the health of my lungs and feeling so much better.  Although I started to actively exercise and jog, the weight was a lot slower coming off than it was going on.

Since menopause, I find it even harder to lose weight, but I try and maintain and not go up any more sizes, etc.  I used to do a lot of exercise videos at home, step at home and in classes, Jazzercise and Zumba.  Liked to do it all, but there were other chores or things that needed attention too.  Luckily I always had physical jobs at work, so that helped keep me strong and in fairly good shape.   I did count calories for awhile, but too restrictive for me, I just like to go with what I want, no strict guidelines.

My husband can eat whatever he wants and never gains much weight, I'm not like that.  But, we both love good food, french pasteries, ice cream, etc. so we haven't done without.  I just try to limit my serving size when eating high calorie items.   Never was much for junk or fast foods, so that's a plus.

I'm 5'4", and the highest I've ever weighed was 163, wasn't very happy at that weight.  Currently I'm 154, but would rather be 148ish.  Seems I go up and down ten pounds depending on the season, been that way for a long time.  Now I just try to put the brakes on at around 158 and don't let it go any further.  I do have some muscular strength, so I'm thinking some of my weight is attributed to heavy muscles. 

I do a lot of walking, daily walks every day for a couple of miles and much longer hikes when I'm out camping in wooded areas.  The walking does help a lot, to keep things at an even keel.  I do have a gym membership and will start going more often in the fall and winter months.  Right now I'm busy doing a lot of yard work, etc., as opposed to cardio.


----------



## Ronni

SeaBreeze said:


> I was slender (118ish) until my 20s, then I married and started to enjoy food and sweets a lot more, began to put on the pounds.  When I was around 30, I quit smoking and gained an additional ten pounds which I never lost.  I'm okay with that though, fair exchange for the health of my lungs and feeling so much better.  Although I started to actively exercise and jog, the weight was a lot slower coming off than it was going on.



i think this is the reason I haven't lost that last 10 pounds...the smoking thing.  I smoked off and on all my adult life, but around the time I hit menopause I quit again, hopefully for good this time!!   Smoking certainly changes your metabolism!  There isn't one person I know, young or old, who's quit smoking and hasn't gained weight!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ronni said:


> I smoked off and on all my adult life, but around the time I hit menopause I quit again, hopefully for good this time!!   Smoking certainly changes your metabolism!  There isn't one person I know, young or old, who's quit smoking and hasn't gained weight!



I quit a bunch of times before I finally quit for good, good luck, glad you're working on it.  I don't know anyone either who quit smoking and didn't gain weight, some people even start again because of it.


----------



## Lara

The past couple of days, I've been researching something healthy I can maintain...I think I've found it! It's called...

"8 Hour Intermittent Fast" (aka 8 hour Diet)...It's not new (2003). It's healthy and easy and not all that crazy.  You can maintain your healthy weight doing it 3 days a week or, you can lose a pound a day doing it every day (or 5 days whatever you choose) in a healthy way.

Basically, for 3-7 days (depending on your goal), you choose an 8 hour period of time for eating 3 MINDFUL meals a day (low-carb, low sugar, low salt, no processed foods, portion control, etc). The other 16 hours (fast) you fill with sleep, exercise, water, tea, black coffee, and 0-calorie drinks. You must separate your meals by 3 hours. 

Most people choose 11am-7pm. But others need breakfast at 8 am so they'll choose 8-4pm. but you may not lose the weight as fast because you're not as active in the early morning. 

It's best to exercise after the 16 hour fast and before your first meal because your tummy is empty so there's nothing left to burn off except fat...YAY! 

For me personally, I have modified this be a detoxing raw juice for my morning meal. I just started yesterday and lost 1 lb. 

In the past, I've been raw juicing exclusively for health maintenance and is also good for weightloss if you juice certain produce items BUT it's drastic  and thus, to hard to maintain.


----------



## rgp

SeaBreeze said:


> I quit a bunch of times before I finally quit for good, good luck, glad you're working on it.  I don't know anyone either who quit smoking and didn't gain weight, some people even start again because of it.



A friend did just that. Started back smoking, lost every pound he gained...took just over a year. He said he'd rather roll the dice with smoking issues, than be so heavy that he cannot move, and no desire to .

He does not smoke as heavy as he once did & since he dropped the weight , he is back to golf , camping, etc.

He is now in his early 70's , last I heard he moved to Fla, no health issues. He's a good guy, I hope it all holds as is for him.


----------



## C'est Moi

For me, the key to maintaining is to weigh myself every single day.   If I'm up a pound or two, I eat light.   Most people's weight fluctuates daily but it's easy to not let things get out of hand if you pay attention.   

My biggest annoyance in getting older is that no matter how thin I am, my waist seems to have disappeared.   Ugh.


----------



## Olivia

Ironically (or not) I came down to my ideal weight and I've been able to maintain it AFTER I retired. Working places are petri dishes for weight gain. In my case, visitors would bring goodies from their respective islands consisting of boxes of malasadas (soft round doughnuts stuffed with haupia (coconut pudding); manapuas (big soft baked rolls stuffed with meats, such as char siu pork, or cooked vegetables; Krispy Kreme doughnuts; macadamia shortbread cookies; etc. 

Didn't any of you have that kind of problem in your working places?


----------



## StarSong

Olivia said:


> Ironically (or not) I came down to my ideal weight and I've been able to maintain it AFTER I retired. Working places are petri dishes for weight gain. In my case, visitors would bring goodies from their respective islands consisting of boxes of malasadas (soft round doughnuts stuffed with haupia (coconut pudding); manapuas (big soft baked rolls stuffed with meats, such as char siu pork, or cooked vegetables; Krispy Kreme doughnuts; macadamia shortbread cookies; etc.
> 
> Didn't any of you have that kind of problem in your working places?



I also find it much easier to maintain my weight when I'm not surrounded by office goodies.  Or home goodies, for that matter.  When I've got out of town company I nearly always gain a couple of pounds but shed it after they leave.


----------



## hearlady

Olivia said:


> Ironically (or not) I came down to my ideal weight and I've been able to maintain it AFTER I retired. Working places are petri dishes for weight gain. In my case, visitors would bring goodies from their respective islands consisting of boxes of malasadas (soft round doughnuts stuffed with haupia (coconut pudding); manapuas (big soft baked rolls stuffed with meats, such as char siu pork, or cooked vegetables; Krispy Kreme doughnuts; macadamia shortbread cookies; etc.
> 
> Didn't any of you have that kind of problem in your working places?


I wish!  Not really because I would not be able to resist.


----------



## hearlady

C'est Moi said:


> For me, the key to maintaining is to weigh myself every single day.   If I'm up a pound or two, I eat light.   Most people's weight fluctuates daily but it's easy to not let things get out of hand if you pay attention.
> 
> My biggest annoyance in getting older is that no matter how thin I am, my waist seems to have disappeared.   Ugh.


I agree with all of this including the disappearing waist. I try to stay on top of it but I've come to the realization our bodies change after menopause.


----------



## Ronni

C'est Moi said:


> For me, the key to maintaining is to weigh myself every single day.   If I'm up a pound or two, I eat light.   Most people's weight fluctuates daily but it's easy to not let things get out of hand if you pay attention.


 
I completely agree.  It's one of my major strategies for keeping my weight under control.  Sometimes I weigh every day, sometimes every several days, depending.  But I never go more than a week.  If there is a gain, I know from experience that getting it under control when it's a gain of under 5 pounds is so much easier for me to confront, manage and do something about than when it's more than that.  



> My biggest annoyance in getting older is that no matter how thin I am, my waist seems to have disappeared.   Ugh.



Oh my gosh SO THIS!!!!!  It infuriates me that even though I'm still fluctuating within that 5 pound range (it's harder for me to maintain than it used to be) there are clothes I've been wearing for three or four seasons that inexplicably no longer fit like they did before.  The waist is harder to button, zipper harder to run up, the arms are tighter, I fill out the thigh area of the pants more...I could go on.

And it's not because I've gained weight!!!!  That's what's so infuriating.  My body just keeps changing shape!   It seems to be redistributing the weight it has to different areas!  Damn that's annoying!


----------



## hearlady

Ronni said:


> i think this is the reason I haven't lost that last 10 pounds...the smoking thing.  I smoked off and on all my adult life, but around the time I hit menopause I quit again, hopefully for good this time!!   Smoking certainly changes your metabolism!  There isn't one person I know, young or old, who's quit smoking and hasn't gained weight!


Congratulations! Not smoking is always the better option. With weight loss sometimes it just comes down to what works for you individually.


----------



## retiredtraveler

KevinN88 said:


> I drink only warm hot water 3-4 liters per day 365 days.
> 3 Km cycling or 20min swimming daily.
> I don't eat junk food only home made food. This basic and simple things helps me to remain fit and fine.



Excellent. I'm in the gym two hours a day. I don't see the 'warm water' thing, but hydration, yes , is key. With you --- we don't have dessert or junk food in the house at all, and do our own healthy cooking with mostly veges and very little meat (no more than a pound apiece, a week). I'm 68, wife is 66, and she weighs what she did when we got married. (I've put on about 6-7 pounds with no good excuse). Agree --- it's not difficult to cook fresh and healthy and 'simple'.


----------



## Keesha

You’re all gonna hate me. Im 5’7” a bit less now cause I’m shrinking and weigh the same amount I did in high school. ( about 125 to 130 pounds) and I eat a lot but I’m super active. I walk our dogs about 3 or 4 kilometres everyday and usually do yoga every morning. Yoga really helps loosen up my muscles and eliminates any aches and pains I have from aging. 

Then i work out at the gym a couple if times times a week where I usually jog 2 kilometres, bike 4 or 5 miles, do weight lifting and a floor without routine. I’m probably in better shape than I was in high school because I never worked out in high school. 

Because I work out my metabolism is quicker and I don’t gain weight often except for at holidays, like Christmas & New Year. 
When I gain weight I just go on a low carb diet which has the same effect as Lara’s intermittent fasting and the reason it works is because you are controlling the sugar that’s in your blood. I wrote something about it in another thread. I’ll try and find it, cause it works.

Here it is 

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/36648-Losing-Weight-by-Cutting-Carbs/page5


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> You’re all gonna hate me. Im 5’7” a bit less now cause I’m shrinking and weigh the same amount I did in high school. ( about 125 to 130 pounds) and I eat a lot but I’m super active. I walk our dogs about 3 or 4 kilometres everyday and usually do yoga every morning. Yoga really helps loosen up my muscles and eliminates any aches and pains I have from aging.
> 
> Then i work out at the gym a couple if times times a week where I usually jog 2 kilometres, bike 4 or 5 miles, do weight lifting and a floor without routine. I’m probably in better shape than I was in high school because I never worked out in high school.
> 
> Because I work out my metabolism is quicker and I don’t gain weight often except for at holidays, like Christmas & New Year.
> When I gain weight I just go on a low carb diet which has the same effect as Lara’s intermittent fasting and the reason it works is because you are controlling the sugar that’s in your blood. I wrote something about it in another thread. I’ll try and find it, cause it works.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/36648-Losing-Weight-by-Cutting-Carbs/page5



I'm 5'8 and 145 pounds, 10 pounds over my lifetime adult weight.  I've always been slender, and never paid ANY attention to what I ate.... till I hit menopause and gained 40 pounds over 4 years   Took me three years to find the right approach to food so that I could lose the extra. Finally started counting calories and that worked.  I leveled out at 145, fluctuated between 145-148, and and I've been that way for the last 5 years.  

First 3 years it was easy to maintain that, last 2 it's been harder and harder, to the point where I had to drop my calories so much that I realized it was bordering on unhealthy.    I'd gotten to the point where my "fluctuation" had pretty much leveled out at 148, so I knew I had to do something, change something. So I turned to counting carbs instead. Low carbs for two weeks and once again I'm back to 145 stably.  So that's my new way of eating.  No longer counting calories....keeping a track of my carbs instead.  Well, I do pay SOME attention to the calories, because I'm savvy enough to know that if I ate 3,000 calories a day, not matter if it was ALL carbs, that I'm going to gain.  My body just won't support that many calories.


----------



## Aneeda72

I've been overweight since childhood.  I try and lose weight, but since I am on predsione it's nearly impossible.  I can't lift more than 10 pounds top.  I can't do bending ect. due to spinal problems.  But I could walk until last year.  Was in a wheelchair for a while, due to a spinal injury, and finally I could walk again but not as much and not as far.

Now the arthritis has hit in my feet-really bad and painful.  Walking is even more decreased.  I doubt I'll ever really lose much more weight unless I get sick again.


----------



## Ronni

Aneeda72 said:


> I've been overweight since childhood.  I try and lose weight, but since I am on predsione it's nearly impossible.  I can't lift more than 10 pounds top.  I can't do bending ect. due to spinal problems.  But I could walk until last year.  Was in a wheelchair for a while, due to a spinal injury, and finally I could walk again but not as much and not as far.
> 
> Now the arthritis has hit in my feet-really bad and painful.  Walking is even more decreased.  I doubt I'll ever really lose much more weight unless I get sick again.



I get it about the arthritis.  Thankfully mine's not too bad and though it hurts when I first start to move, continued movement helps the pain.  Getting past that first little while till the pain eases off is the hardest part.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ronni,

i wish that were the case, that the more I walked the better it felt, but it's not.  Like a lot of people I have arthritis everywhere including my spine.  I have two different types.  I don't know which is in my foot.  But it has settled between the two major bones (or sections) in the top of my foot-where the foot arches upwards.

Every step "pinches" and I get a sharp shooting pain that makes me cry out.  Then it makes my whole foot hurt.  I limp.  Saw the foot doctor and nothing can be done.  Can't take NASIDS for inflammation until my kidney blood tests show improvement.  I do walk, but those 5 mile walks I used to take last year are a thing of the past.


----------



## twinkles

i am 5 ft 5 and weigh 120---i  dont need to loose i need to rearrange what i got--a roll here and a roll there


----------



## Ronni

Aneeda72 said:


> Ronni,
> 
> i wish that were the case, that the more I walked the better it felt, but it's not.  Like a lot of people I have arthritis everywhere including my spine.  I have two different types.  I don't know which is in my foot.  But it has settled between the two major bones (or sections) in the top of my foot-where the foot arches upwards.
> 
> Every step "pinches" and I get a sharp shooting pain that makes me cry out.  Then it makes my whole foot hurt.  I limp.  Saw the foot doctor and nothing can be done.  Can't take NASIDS for inflammation until my kidney blood tests show improvement.  I do walk, but those 5 mile walks I used to take last year are a thing of the past.




Yeow!    That sounds really painful Aneeda!


----------



## retiredtraveler

"_......... and I eat a lot but I’m super active. I walk our dogs about 3 or 4 kilometres everyday and usually do yoga every morning. Yoga really helps loosen up my muscles and eliminates any aches and pains I have from aging.  Then i work out at the gym a couple if times times a week where I usually jog 2 kilometres, bike 4 or 5 miles, do weight lifting and a floor without routine. I’m probably in better shape than I was in high school because I never worked out in high school. Because I work out my metabolism is quicker and I don’t gain weight often except for at holidays, like Christmas & New Year. When I gain weight I just go on a low carb diet which has the same effect as Lara’s intermittent fasting and the reason it works is because you are controlling the sugar that’s in your blood. I wrote something about it in another thread. I’ll try and find it, cause it works......"._

Excellent. A study just came out the other day stating diet just doesn't do it. To keep weight off, you have to work out. That's why it's working for you.


----------



## Trade

When I went into the Air Force in 1970 I was 6 feet tall, 190 lbs and wore 34 pants. 

Now I'm 5-11, 215 lbs, and wear 40's. 

Life happens.


----------



## win231

I lived with the same problem, but much worse.  I was already overweight at birth, a chubby kid, an obese teen, & by age 28, 405 lbs. (5'11").  After several useless doctor visits, I realized I was looking for help in the wrong place; most doctors know nothing about nutrition.  After some research, I learned that it wasn't the _amount _of food that mattered, it was the _type _of food.  Now, at 170 lbs, I eat more food than I did before; just not the same foods.  70% of what I eat is unprocessed food - lots of fruit & vegetables, nuts.

The problem with weight comes from processed carbohydrates - anything made with flour, sugar or other processed grain - bread, pasta, chips, and the obvious - cookies, etc.  I have a sweet tooth & I still eat those, but limited to maybe once a week & in very small portions.

By the way, nuts DO NOT make you gain weight; I snack on them frequently.  The fat in nuts does not cause weight gain, regardless of what you've been told by so-called experts.  My doctors told me the same thing.  It's not as simple as "Eating fat makes you fat."  Eating processed foods causes your blood sugar to spike.  Your body responds by secreting lots of insulin.  Insulin is a fat-storage hormone.  That's where weight gain comes from.  My weight problem came from snacking on bread, chips, Oreos & Pepsi.  Now, I snack on fruit, nuts, etc.  & I can't gain weight if I tried.


----------



## Trade

win231 said:


> I lived with the same problem, but much worse.  I was already overweight at birth, a chubby kid, an obese teen, & by age 28, 405 lbs. (5'11").  After several useless doctor visits, I realized I was looking for help in the wrong place; most doctors know nothing about nutrition.  After some research, I learned that it wasn't the _amount _of food that mattered, it was the _type _of food.  Now, at 170 lbs, I eat more food than I did before; just not the same foods.  70% of what I eat is unprocessed food - lots of fruit & vegetables, nuts.
> 
> The problem with weight comes from processed carbohydrates - anything made with flour, sugar or other processed grain - bread, pasta, chips, and the obvious - cookies, etc.  I have a sweet tooth & I still eat those, but limited to maybe once a week & in very small portions.
> 
> By the way, nuts DO NOT make you gain weight; I snack on them frequently.  The fat in nuts does not cause weight gain, regardless of what you've been told by so-called experts.  My doctors told me the same thing.  It's not as simple as "Eating fat makes you fat."  Eating processed foods causes your blood sugar to spike.  Your body responds by secreting lots of insulin.  Insulin is a fat-storage hormone.  That's where weight gain comes from.  My weight problem came from snacking on bread, chips, Oreos & Pepsi.  Now, I snack on fruit, nuts, etc.  & I can't gain weight if I tried.



Wow Dude! That's quite an inspirational story, going from 405 to 170! I'd love to hear more about that experience. 

After I read that I decided to try to get rid of some of my belly fat. I've been on 2,000 calories a day for 8 days now and I'm down 5 lbs. from 215 to 210. But realistically I figure at least 1/2 of that was water weight. So from now on the honeymoon is over and I expect the weight loss rate to slow considerably. And then there's the way a body goes into survival mode when it starts to get less food and your metabolism becomes more efficient in order to get by on less calories. Yeah, I'm familiar with the drill. 

Back in the day, my late teens early 20's I felt pretty good at 6 feet and 190 lbs. But now, at almost 72, I've shrunk and inch to 5-11 and I'm sure I don't have the same muscle mass either. So I figure 180 would be an ideal weight for me. But dayum, that's 30 more lbs and that's just too daunting a goal for me to consider right now. So at the moment I'm just looking to get down to an even 200.


----------



## C'est Moi

The myth of "starvation mode" has pretty much been debunked.   From the Washington Post...

_Metabolism will slow when you’re cutting calories. This is  your body’s natural response to a significant change in your diet and  your routine, but this doesn’t happen overnight. In fact, this slowing  of your metabolic rate doesn’t even happen within the first six to eight  months of extreme dieting, which is when most people find that they hit  their first plateau and look toward starvation mode as a reason. *It  takes years and years of severe calorie restriction for your metabolism  to completely offset a reduction in calories.

https://www.cheatsheet.com/health-fitness/starvation-mode-why-it-might-be-a-myth.html/
*_


----------



## AZ Jim

As one ages everything gets harder............well, most things!


----------



## Ronni

AZ Jim said:


> As one ages everything gets harder............well, most things!


:lol:


----------



## Uptosnuff

I am 5' 4" and weigh 152 lbs.  The most I've ever weighed in my life except in my pregnancy.  I absolutely HATE it.  I attribute my weight to two things - still working at a damn desk job and menopause slowing down my metabolism.  I joined the Real Appeal program through work.  It is a free program through my medical insurance and they really hit the ball hard.  They have a website that you track your food, exercise, goal weight, water, etc.  They have half hour on-line sessions once a week that you check into and have a "coach" guide you through it.  They give you scads of recipes and dvds with exercises. I started to lose weight on this program, but jeez, you are constantly immersed in tracking something.  I just got to the point where I just said "enough".  

One thing I think makes a big difference in my weight is if I drink alcohol.  Even just a couple.  I am going to cut out drinking entirely and see if that makes a difference.  Also, I am going to try drinking plant-based protein shakes for lunch.  Eat a nice, big healthy breakfast, a shake for lunch and a healthy reasonable dinner.  I also want to start biking now that it is getting nice out.  I have to increase my exercise.  I bought an elliptical that I keep forgetting is downstairs.  I have to start working on it, also.

We'll see how it goes.  I've got to get this weight off.


----------



## Ruthanne

I lost some weight when I went on a lower carb way of eating for a number of mos.  I haven't gained the weight back but want to lose more.  It's very hard for me to exercise because I have muscular problems due to a health condition.  I have to really ease into exercising or get very bad pain.  So, I have a freezer full of ice packs to put on my muscles and have been to physical therapy to learn some exercises that are supposed to help.  When it's hard to exercise it's hard to lose weight or all the weight I want to.  And it is so much harder to lose weight at this age, too, I have found.


----------



## Trade

As expected my weight loss on this 2,000 calorie a day diet has slowed way down. I dropped 5 lbs. in the first 6 days. Now, after 12 days, I'm still down by just 5 lbs.


----------



## Trade

Trade said:


> As expected my weight loss on this 2,000 calorie a day diet has slowed way down. I dropped 5 lbs. in the first 6 days. Now, after 12 days, I'm still down by just 5 lbs.



Now it's been 16 days and I'm still stuck at 210 lbs. It's like the scale has a groove worn in it at 210. All I can figure is that those first 5 lbs in 6 days were't real, but mostly water weight and that now, 10 days later, they are real. After all 5 lbs in 16 days is not a bad rate of weight loss. 

At least that's what I am going to keep telling myself.


----------



## Granny Maggie

I agree that getting the weight off and keeping it off is much harder than it use to be many years ago. I think one major factor for me anyway is my inability to be as active as I once was. For one just 12 years ago I retired as a Elementary School Teacher which for that career period which was many decades of my life I was on my feet moving around so I could eat and burn the calories much easier. Now with the way my hip is and knee it is much harder to do that.So I find myself in my later years eating much healthier which is a good thing and doing what I am able to exercise which is taking short walks and swimming when I can to at least maintain my weight.


----------



## Trade

Three weeks in and I'm only down 6 lbs. 5 in the first week, none in the second, and one in the third. This on 2,000 calories a day. OK, I cheated a little. Two days I went up to 2500. And one other I went 2300. I was hungry dammitt! Anyway, I'm tired of counting calories. And what I am even more tired of is being hungry. So I'm gonna try something different. Low carb. Starting today, I can eat as much as I want as long as it's low carb. We'll see how that works. Breakfast today was sausage and cheese. 1,000 calories, only 6 grams of carbs. 

<font size="4">


----------



## Don M.

Diet, alone, can only go so far when one tries to lose weight....Exercise Must also be part of the equation.  If you don't burn the calories you consume, you will likely never lose any weight.  A sedentary lifestyle almost guarantees that the belly and behind will continue to "expand".


----------



## Olivia

Get sick and lose your appetite. That worked for me. Actually, though, that really precipitated my weight loss that was genetic in my dad and in her mother. Somehow when I was sick and lost pounds, it started this thing where I lost my appetite and started to get skinny like my dad and grandmother. The rest of the family got and stayed fat. Genetics can play a big role in this. I am needing to eat more now although I really don't want to. Just like my dad an his mother.


----------



## rgp

I cut my portions, and cut my beer, and almost no snacks last May....I'm down 39 pounds. 

Am aiming for another 20? but the weight loss has slowed now ?...if I achieve that ? I'll shoot for another 20....we'll see.

I have always been on the large side...in my prime [as they say] I was 6'1 215-220. But when i quit smoking, I piled on the weight, going all the way to 287. Now down to 248 I would really like to get down to an even 200. 

With aging [70 in June] , arthritis, and disc degeneration, I just do not want to carry this kind of weight. And.....I don't think I am as tall as i was either.....probably down around 6' even? But we can't set the goal out of reasonable reach either. One reason , [as Don mentioned] exercise, but exercise is now so damn much harder, some days almost impossible to do.


----------



## Trade

Don M. said:


> Diet, alone, can only go so far when one tries to lose weight....Exercise Must also be part of the equation.  If you don't burn the calories you consume, you will likely never lose any weight.  A sedentary lifestyle almost guarantees that the belly and behind will continue to "expand".



I do exercise. This morning I walked 2 miles with a 20 lbs. weight vest. I do that almost every day. I also lift weights three days a week. This morning was a dead lift day. However after that I usually practice my favorite occupation of couch potatoing for the remainder of the day. I feel like I've earned that.


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> Now it's been 16 days and I'm still stuck at 210 lbs. It's like the scale has a groove worn in it at 210. All I can figure is that those first 5 lbs in 6 days were't real, but mostly water weight and that now, 10 days later, they are real. After all 5 lbs in 16 days is not a bad rate of weight loss.
> 
> At least that's what I am going to keep telling myself.





Trade said:


> Three weeks in and I'm only down 6 lbs. 5 in the first week, none in the second, and one in the third. This on 2,000 calories a day. OK, I cheated a little. Two days I went up to 2500. And one other I went 2300. I was hungry dammitt! Anyway, I'm tired of counting calories. And what I am even more tired of is being hungry. So I'm gonna try something different. Low carb. Starting today, I can eat as much as I want as long as it's low carb. We'll see how that works. Breakfast today was sausage and cheese. 1,000 calories, only 6 grams of carbs.



2000 cals a day is too much if you're over 50, of average build and looking to lose weight. Both of us weigh the same right now at 210. As you know as we get older our metabolisms begin to really suck wind, unless your workouts are so vigorous that you're burning 500cals or more each one then you should be closer to 1500cals a day or under. I try to stick to 1200cals per day with a 1500cal max and that's with an exercise program. I have one "cheat day" on Saturday, where I eat what I want within reason. When I keep to this schedule I can lose 1-2 lbs per week. I gained about 20lbs last year because of my foot/leg operation and not being able to walk. I've lost 10 of those 20lbs with 10 more to go.

1000 cals for breakfast??? Yikes!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> 2000 cals a day is too much if you're over 50, of average build and looking to lose weight. Both of us weigh the same right now at 210. As you know as we get older our metabolisms begin to really suck wind, unless your workouts are so vigorous that you're burning 500cals or more each one then you should be closer to 1500cals a day or under. I try to stick to 1200cals per day with a 1500cal max and that's with an exercise program. I have one "cheat day" on Saturday, where I eat what I want within reason. When I keep to this schedule I can lose 1-2 lbs per week. I gained about 20lbs last year because of my foot/leg operation and not being able to walk. I've lost 10 of those 20lbs with 10 more to go.
> 
> 1000 cals for breakfast??? Yikes!



That's three of us stuck at 210

I don't count anything

Just eat less

Now that it's spring, I'll eat half meals

I should break 200 this summer

Winter....another story
That's when eating hot savory things become part of my regimen


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> That's three of us stuck at 210
> 
> I don't count anything
> 
> Just eat less
> 
> Now that it's spring, I'll eat half meals
> 
> I should break 200 this summer
> 
> Winter....another story
> That's when eating hot savory things become part of my regimen



If I had the temptations of Mrs G's homemade bread and fixins, I'd weigh 310, no doubt!

My problem this year with the diet is every time I get in a groove, something happens and I end up going off it. We've had to travel twice this year, once planned and once unexpectedly, both times we ended up eating road food for a week which is the worst thing anyone can eat. I gained about 5lbs on each of those trips and had to lose it when I got home.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> If I had the temptations of Mrs G's homemade bread and fixins, I'd weigh 310, no doubt!



I worked hard on gettin' there back in town
265
Wasn't that hard to get off when out here
But, geeeez, even bending down to get a tool was quite the effort


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> 2000 cals a day is too much if you're over 50, of average build and looking to lose weight. Both of us weigh the same right now at 210. As you know as we get older our metabolisms begin to really suck wind, unless your workouts are so vigorous that you're burning 500cals or more each one then you should be closer to 1500cals a day or under. I try to stick to 1200cals per day with a 1500cal max and that's with an exercise program. I have one "cheat day" on Saturday, where I eat what I want within reason. When I keep to this schedule I can lose 1-2 lbs per week. I gained about 20lbs last year because of my foot/leg operation and not being able to walk. I've lost 10 of those 20lbs with 10 more to go.
> 
> 1000 cals for breakfast??? Yikes!



1200-1500 calories a day!  Those are Death March of Bataan rations!

No way I'm going to try that!


I had 1,000 calories for breakfast again this morning. With 39 net carbs. 

Then 550 for lunch with zero carbs. Then I weighed in at 210 lbs. in gym shorts, T-shirt, and socks.

I'm 5-11 in socks. That's down from 6 feet even in my younger days. 

I will turn 72 in 2 days.


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> 1200-1500 calories a day!  Those are Death March of Bataan rations!
> 
> No way I'm going to try that!
> 
> 
> I had 1,000 calories for breakfast again this morning. With 39 net carbs.
> 
> Then 550 for lunch with zero carbs. Then I weighed in at 210 lbs. in gym shorts, T-shirt, and socks.
> 
> I'm 5-11 in socks. That's down from 6 feet even in my younger days.
> 
> I will turn 72 in 2 days.



If I was going to dump 1000cals into a breakfast, it would be a large stack of blueberry pancakes smothered in butter & syrup or eggs benedict with homefries! For breakfast I usually eat two eggs scrambled or in an omellette with onion, mushrooms and cheese for about 300cals. Lunch is usually another 300cals and then supper I clock in around 600cals. Rarely do I have any snacks when I'm trying to lose weight, if I do it's never more than 100-150cals, usually nuts or a grapefruit.

I'm 5' 10" in socks, well over 6 feet in heels. layful:

Anyway we're pretty much the same height and build based on the info here and I know I can't lose weight if I go over 1500cals consistently. Your metabolism must run a little higher than mine does, which is great for you. If I went over 2000cals regularly, I'd pack it on quickly.


----------



## Keesha

Jim W in heels layful:


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Jim W in heels layful:



Hey if Klinger can pull it off...............................:laugh:


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> If I was going to dump 1000cals into a breakfast, it would be a large stack of blueberry pancakes smothered in butter & syrup or eggs benedict with homefries!



That would be about a million carbs. When I eat a high carb meal I get hungry again in no time at all. If I eat a high fat, low carb meal I don't get hungry again for a much longer time.


----------



## C'est Moi

opcorn:


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> That would be about a million carbs. When I eat a high carb meal I get hungry again in no time at all. If I eat a high fat, low carb meal I don't get hungry again for a much longer time.



I agree about the pancakes being high carbs, but 1000cals for one meal is a lot of anything unless you're doing something to burn half of it off. If I were to blow 1000cals on breakfast I'd go all in and blow it on something that's junky. On our Sat cheat day we usually go out to eat and I always indulge in a piece of chocolate cake or a canoli to satisfy my sweet tooth.  Eating high carbs has the same affect on me as it does with you, I get hungry much sooner and I end up craving more carbs. I don't completely avoid carbs but I do try to keep them at a minimum. I do better with a higher protein diet.


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> Get sick and lose your appetite. That worked for me. Actually, though, that really precipitated my weight loss that was genetic in my dad and in her mother. Somehow when I was sick and lost pounds, it started this thing where I lost my appetite and started to get skinny like my dad and grandmother. The rest of the family got and stayed fat. Genetics can play a big role in this. I am needing to eat more now although I really don't want to. Just like my dad an his mother.



Lets face it, you just have a naturally hot body.


----------



## Olivia

Trade said:


> Lets face it, you just have a naturally hot body.



Okay.


----------



## win231

JimW said:


> Hey if Klinger can pull it off...............................:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 65008




The outfit clashes with the M1 Garand.


----------



## Keesha

He might wanna shave those hairy legs toonthego:


----------



## Trade

Well I switched over to low carb and just ate as much as I wanted. After 12 days of that I averaged 48 net carbs per day and 2,513 calories and I lost one lbs from 209-208. One pound in 12 days. That's too slow. Plus I have lost energy and strength. I can tell because I can't lift as much with my free weight workouts. So I'm going to try 2,000 calories a day again and up my carbs a bit. I'm going to limit them to no more than 100 net carbs a day and see how that works.


----------



## kburra

Simple really and not rocket science.."You are what you  eat"


----------



## win231

Trade said:


> Well I switched over to low carb and just ate as much as I wanted. After 12 days of that I averaged 48 net carbs per day and 2,513 calories and I lost one lbs from 209-208. One pound in 12 days. That's too slow. Plus I have lost energy and strength. I can tell because I can't lift as much with my free weight workouts. So I'm going to try 2,000 calories a day again and up my carbs a bit. I'm going to limit them to no more than 100 net carbs a day and see how that works.



One pound??  Our weight varies at least three pounds from day to day.
The Low Carb, High Protein diet is rather interesting.  I understand how it causes weight loss for some people.  It's sorta like becoming "Temporarily Diabetic."  Our main energy source is carbs - which we convert to glucose (sugar) to use for energy.  When you restrict carbs, you force your body to use fat for energy.  That causes weight loss.  That's why one of the first signs of diabetes is unexplained weight loss - not metabolizing sugar properly forces the body to use fat for energy instead.  If you're lifting weights, you are creating an immediate demand for _more carbohydrates _because sugar is what powers muscles.  That is why you're losing energy....you're restricting your body's main source of energy.


----------



## Trade

win231 said:


> One pound??  Our weight varies at least three pounds from day to day.
> The Low Carb, High Protein diet is rather interesting.  I understand how it causes weight loss for some people.  It's sorta like becoming "Temporarily Diabetic."  Our main energy source is carbs - which we convert to glucose (sugar) to use for energy.  When you restrict carbs, you force your body to use fat for energy.  That causes weight loss.  That's why one of the first signs of diabetes is unexplained weight loss - not metabolizing sugar properly forces the body to use fat for energy instead.  If you're lifting weights, you are creating an immediate demand for _more carbohydrates _because sugar is what powers muscles.  That is why you're losing energy....you're restricting your body's main source of energy.



Thank you Captain Obvious! I'm just a dumb old hick from Alabama and I didn't know all that!


----------



## Trade

Well I made it one day on 2000. Then fell off the wagon the next two at 2,760 and 2,650. 

So I'm still at 208. 

But I got in some good exercise this morning. First I walked the 2 mile nature trail with 20 lbs in my weighted vest. That's 22 lbs when you count the 2 lbs that the vest weighs empty. Then I mowed the front lawn. Then I did some bench presses. Now I'm gonna chill out the rest of the day.


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> Well I made it one day on 2000. Then fell off the wagon the next two at 2,760 and 2,650.



You'll have a tough time losing weight with that calorie intake no matter what diet you're following.


----------



## AZ Jim

SeaBreeze said:


> I was slender (118ish) until my 20s, then I married and started to enjoy food and sweets a lot more, began to put on the pounds.  When I was around 30, I quit smoking and gained an additional ten pounds which I never lost.  I'm okay with that though, fair exchange for the health of my lungs and feeling so much better.  Although I started to actively exercise and jog, the weight was a lot slower coming off than it was going on.
> 
> Since menopause, I find it even harder to lose weight, but I try and maintain and not go up any more sizes, etc.  I used to do a lot of exercise videos at home, step at home and in classes, Jazzercise and Zumba.  Liked to do it all, but there were other chores or things that needed attention too.  Luckily I always had physical jobs at work, so that helped keep me strong and in fairly good shape.   I did count calories for awhile, but too restrictive for me, I just like to go with what I want, no strict guidelines.
> 
> My husband can eat whatever he wants and never gains much weight, I'm not like that.  But, we both love good food, french pasteries, ice cream, etc. so we haven't done without.  I just try to limit my serving size when eating high calorie items.   Never was much for junk or fast foods, so that's a plus.
> 
> I'm 5'4", and the highest I've ever weighed was 163, wasn't very happy at that weight.  Currently I'm 154, but would rather be 148ish.  Seems I go up and down ten pounds depending on the season, been that way for a long time.  Now I just try to put the brakes on at around 158 and don't let it go any further.  I do have some muscular strength, so I'm thinking some of my weight is attributed to heavy muscles.
> 
> I do a lot of walking, daily walks every day for a couple of miles and much longer hikes when I'm out camping in wooded areas.  The walking does help a lot, to keep things at an even keel.  I do have a gym membership and will start going more often in the fall and winter months.  Right now I'm busy doing a lot of yard work, etc., as opposed to cardio.



You are not overweight, you are just under tall!!  J/K


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> You'll have a tough time losing weight with that calorie intake no matter what diet you're following.



Well Jim, this morning my weight jumped back up to 210. So that ought to make your day. :bigwink:


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> Well Jim, this morning my weight jumped back up to 210. So that ought to make your day. :bigwink:



Weight issues suck at any time, but they REALLY SUCK when we get older, start losing muscle mass, metabolism slows down, and we get creaky and moving isn't as easy as it used to be!  So even a small amount of food packs on unwanted weight.  We no longer have the strength, agility, speed or health to go all-out with exercise!  

Old age.  The gift that keeps on giving.    And yeah, I know it's better than the alternative, but still, it's annoying.  

I feel for ya Trade.  I'm fighting the same battle myself!!!


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> Well Jim, this morning my weight jumped back up to 210. So that ought to make your day. :bigwink:



Not at all. I know how hard it is to lose or maintain body weight and I hate to see someone spinning their wheels without getting anywhere, believe me I've been there.


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> Not at all. I know how hard it is to lose or maintain body weight and I hate to see someone spinning their wheels without getting anywhere, believe me I've been there.



Well Jim, my main problem is I don't like being hungry.


----------



## treeguy64

I weigh what I did in high school, have since then. 152-156 lbs. 5'9.5", these days, down from 5'10". Working in the trees is the only exercise I need. I swim at the Y, when it gets hot outside. The pool is indoors. My vegan diet helps me maintain my weight, I'm sure.


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> Well Jim, my main problem is I don't like being hungry.



I don't like being hungry either, but fact is most days I am at some point. I find drinking a bottle of water when I get the hunger pains helps, but if it doesn't usually a small pack of nuts 100-150cals does the trick. It's either that or buy a closet full of sweatpants and invest in one of those Larks you were talking about earlier.

Not sure if these Orchard Valley Harvest snack packs are available where you live, but I find them very satisfying when hunger hits. My favorite is the Chocolate Raisin Nut Trail Mix @ 150cals per 1oz bag. You can also buy them on Amazon.  https://orchardvalleyharvest.com/products


----------



## C'est Moi

treeguy64 said:


> I weigh what I did in high school, have since then. 152-156 lbs. 5'9.5", these days, down from 5'10". Working in the trees is the only exercise I need. I swim at the Y, when it gets hot outside. The pool is indoors. My vegan diet helps me maintain my weight, I'm sure.



You are the same size as my husband; he has been wearing the same size jeans for over 30 years.      He is an active carnivore.


----------



## Ronni

C'est Moi said:


> You are the same size as my husband; he has been wearing the same size jeans for over 30 years.      He is an active carnivore.


Ron has been in the same size pants (32W/34L) since his 20’s.  For years he ate junk and drank at minimum a 6 pack a day, plus often hard liquor....jack and coke was his fave...well, still is lol. 

But it in the last 15 years he’s changed his diet a lot. Very little junk food or sugar. Lots of veggies, not a lot of gluten, drinks almond milk, very little red meat, lots of chicken and tofu. He pays absolutely no attention to calories, or quantity. Eats till he’s comfortably full. Doesn’t snack. Still drinks but moderately now, often just a glass or two of wine on the w/e. His job is very physical though in his construction business ... remodels and renovations. He doesn’t exercise, lifts weights sporadically. Just had his yearly checkup and everything is in normal ranges. 

I think he just has a seriously efficient metabolism. I refer to him as my personal furnace because he throws off so much heat!! His metabolism seems always to be burning hot and high.


----------



## RadishRose

> I think he just has a seriously efficient metabolism. I refer to him as  my personal furnace because he throws off so much heat!! His metabolism  seems always to be burning hot and high.



So Ronni, you're telling us he's hot? We knew that already.  layful:


----------



## Ronni

RadishRose said:


> So Ronni, you're telling us he's hot? We knew that already.  layful:



Oh HELL yeah my man is SO HOT!!!  :yes: :lofl:


----------



## fancicoffee13

I also used to be thin and could eat anything.  My late 60's prove different of course.  I can't go on the diets that used to work.  I started out counting calories (1200) and walking at least 10,000 steps a day.  That isn't hard to do since I am very active.  But, I had to find light recipes that were delicious and go there.  I am unfortunately not losing.  But, I am not gaining.  That is good.  I am not taking any meds that usually make you gain.  But, I am still eating very little carbs, dairy, sugar.  But, since my health is great, not gaining, I am just going to continue what I am doing.  I hardly ever eat beef, maybe once a month.  I love SF jello with light whipped topping and fruit, and I eat mostly berries, bananas, little oranges, nuts and seeds, and salads.  I really love the salad kits Wal Mart has come out with.  They stay good until you open them.  Well, that is what I am doing.


----------



## Bob1950

For ~ 10 years, my weight is 215-220 lbs. My height is 6' 2''.  No special diets, just health food and 5-7 self-resistance workouts per week.


----------



## fancicoffee13

My weight fluctuates a pound or too also, except when I fudge like on holidays .  I eat small portions, the right things, however, I do enjoy low carb tortillas with fruits and nuts and very light desserts.  I have to have light desserts or I am bound to cheat.


----------



## drifter

Age and less activity tend to help us add a few pounds in our retirement years. I have been fighting this weight issue for a short few years. A brief history: I had, more or less, my same schoolboy weight and figure ( skinny waist & broad shoulders ) until I retired. After retirement I slowly added a pound here and there. After a large meal I might gain a half pound. Maybe that was always the case but now when I gained a pound or a few pounds I was not nearly so active and I would not lose those pounds as I had when I was more active. I quit smoking and gained thirty pounds. Shortly thereafter
I went to Italy and stayed almost three weeks, discovred some of theior good cooking. I'm a life long bread lover and my inlaws there bought bread cooked in four hundred year old brick ovens. It was so delicious, so easy to eat an extra piece of bread with so many courses of food they served. When I came home, I decided I could do that, I could good bread in a bread machine as well and as good as italians cook bread in those four hundred year old brick ovens. Not so, but it wasn't bad. The result, I gained another thirty pounds. In short, I went from one hundred and sixty-five pounds to, two hundred and thirty. I lived with this for  two, three years.

One day I went to a popular men's store for new pants and a few triple extras large tee shirts. They they suggesed a Big Man's Store or some specialty store. I got the message. It took a lot more time to lose those pounds, over a cyear and a half, than it did to gain them. I am back down to a decent weight for me at this point in my life. My shoulderss are not quite as broad nor my middle as slim, but I'm at a pretty good weight, A hundred and seventy-three pounds. I gain a few pounds now and then, but I go to work and lose them. Takes longer now. With me, its a game. I'm still counting calories and weigh most every day. I'm not bad for an old guy.


----------



## Trade

Ditched the 2000 calorie a day diet for a couple of months and managed to stay at 210. Then on the 4th of July I started back again. This morning I was at 207. So down 3 lbs in 11 days. Slow, but better than  a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## Ronni

Someone...was it you @Trade? .. mentioned not wanting to feel hungry.  Honestly, I think that is something that sabotages an otherwise effective diet. When I get hungry it’s a lot harder to control what I eat. I tend to grab something that is easy and quick, with the downside that it’s often high in calories. And let’s face it, for a woman, or at least THIS woman, it’s a lot harder to not feel hungry on a 1500 cal a day diet than it is on a 2500 cal a day diet! 

I use several strategies to combat being hungry. I eat frequently. I don’t go serval hours between eating, otherwise when I finally do eat a meal, even if I’ve managed to control my hunger up to that point, I will almost certainly overeat/go over my allotted calories for that meal. 

I also use “free”’foods a lot to add bulk and quantity to a meal without adding extra calories. Things like no salt French cut green beans canned or frozen, or several hands ful of baby spinach, or a really large salad with low/0 cal dressing. They are all things that by themselves have a very mild taste so they don’t impact the flavor of what I’m eating, but still bulk a meal out with little to no calories, and make me feel full. 

 When I’ve been ravenous, I’ve been known to dump an entire can of green beans into my portion controlled bowl of stew, or chili, or add it as a side to my boiled chicken and steamed broccoli, or I will lightly sauté half a bag of spinach and mix it in with my fettuccine Alfredo, or spaghetti and red sauce. Or jist throw it in the bottom or The bowl and spoon the hot pasta over if, effectively wilting it down to a quarter of its original size without impacting the flavor.


----------



## Trade

C'est Moi said:


> For me, the key to maintaining is to weigh myself every single day.   If I'm up a pound or two, I eat light.



That's what I do. Weigh in every morning.


----------



## oldman

I have been on a diet just about my whole life, well, at least since I was in the Marines. I was just a bit overweight when I enlisted, but I lost that and more during boot camp. That’s when I learned that I didn’t need all that I had been eating. Now, I just exercise and avoid things that I know will put on weight, or what are called empty calories.


----------



## rgp

I dropped 40 pounds over roughly a year. May of 2018-2019. But....I was living on, eggs one piece of toast for breakfast, soup,salad for supper. I cut out just about all beer, & snacks. Frankly I got tired of it all, recently started allowing myself meat, sausage for breakfast, [fish,chicken] for supper, and a beer or two in the evening . I have crept up 4 pounds since this May. 

It's a known fact that our metabolism slows with aging .... I think mine has stopped altogether. And with the arthritis being so damn bad .... it's next to impossible to exercise.


----------



## rgp

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8a92be9dd8040c456837594c1baea7d9&oe=5DA6EDD2


----------



## Aunt Bea

rgp said:


> I dropped 40 pounds over roughly a year. May of 2018-2019. But....I was living on, eggs one piece of toast for breakfast, soup,salad for supper. I cut out just about all beer, & snacks. Frankly I got tired of it all, recently started allowing myself meat, sausage for breakfast, [fish,chicken] for supper, and a beer or two in the evening . I have crept up 4 pounds since this May.
> 
> It's a known fact that our metabolism slows with aging .... I think mine has stopped altogether. And with the arthritis being so damn bad .... it's next to impossible to exercise.


Don't give up, sounds like a little adjustment is all you need to maintain your loss.

Try cutting back to a mini beer or two! 






Good luck!!!


----------



## rgp

Aunt Bea said:


> Don't give up, sounds like a little adjustment is all you need to maintain your loss.
> 
> Try cutting back to a mini beer or two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!!!



LOL!! So instead of drinking two....I'll have three.....same amount in the end.....we can't win this game..... age plays to big'a role.


----------



## Trade

After 15 days of 2000 calories a day I am down 5 lbs. to 205. That makes 10 lbs down since about 6 months ago.


----------



## Trade

Weighed in at 205 again this morning after 19 days of 2,000 calories a day.


----------



## Trade

23 days into my 2000 calorie a day diet and I'm still at 205. I've been stuck there for 8 days now. But I'm down 10 from where I was 4 months ago and down 25 from my all time high of 230 lbs which was about 10 years ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## 911

I am 6’2” and weighed in at 184 this morning. If I go any lower, I will need to buy new pants.


----------



## drifter

I've been weighing every morning. Three or four years ago I dropped forty-six pounds, then quit my diet. I've creeped bnack up almost six pounds.
I'm still over weight but no longer obese. I want to drop another four or five pounds but don't want to crash diet like before. I weigheed in this morning
at 172.8. The is exactly what i weighed on June 15 th. I've gone up as high as 177.0 during the past month and now back and now back down to 172.8.
It's been a roller coaster. I'm going to continue weighing and recording that weight for a while. Seems to be the only way I can stay on top of things.


----------



## drifter

I bought this silver teapot to the left side which is my avatar at an old junk store. I thought a genie might live inside, or might have been
inside for a long time and would grant me a few wishes if only someone would let it out or allow it to speak of some olden time or exploits
the genie might remember. That does not seem to be the case. Its like talking to my plants. I don't know if they hear me or not or if they can
hear me and are saying to one another,  "Duh, what's with this dude?" Yet strange things do happen. I'm going to keep trying. Never know
when something will come along and give you an advantage.


----------



## MeAgain

Ronni said:


> All my life I've been slender, never had to worry about what I ate, gained under 25 pounds each pregnancy (5 kids) which I quickly shed, and had no weight issues at all,  just fluctuated between 130 and 135.  I'm 5' 8 1/2 so that was a good weight for me.  Don't hate me for all that, because it didn't last....menopause hit OMG!!!
> 
> I was close to 15 pounds heavier before it really hit home that this wasn't just my normal fluctuation.  Another 15 pounds before I realized that focusing on losing the weight wasn't going to cut it, I first of all needed to just stop the gain!!!  Another 10 pounds before I ended up tipping the scale at 175 pounds before I managed to even stop gaining!   At least it was evenly distributed so I didn't look quite as heavy as I was.
> 
> Tried every current diet out there to lose the weight, to no avail.  Lose a bit, gain it back.  Finally, after doing much research about what was happening to my body, I finally realized that I had to evolve a "diet" <way of eating> that I could maintain for the rest of my life, because I wasn't ever again going to be able to be eat the way I used to, and I needed to figure out a way to eat that I could actually sustain for the rest of my life, once the weight was gone, and that would facilitate a slow and steady loss rather than the dramatic plummet I was originally going for.
> 
> With much chagrin because it was the very LAST thing I wanted to do and the thing I had avoided up till this point, I started counting calories.  Ugh.  I found an app (My fitness Pal) that made that chore less onerous. This was back in 2014.  For the next year I slowly lost the weight, averaging 2 - 3 pounds a month, going from that original 175 pounds to a much more comfortable 145 pounds....still 10 pounds more than I'd averaged for so many years, but my body just kinda leveled out at that point, the weight loss stopped, my joints stopped hurting, I could move easily and quickly again, and I realized that unless I wanted to cut calories more drastically (and I didn't) this was now maintenance for me.
> 
> I've maintained that general weight since.  I fluctuate some (143 - 147) but it stays in that general range.  Or rather, it WAS staying in that range.  I've noticed this last 6 months that it's gotten harder to maintain it.  I'm eating the same, maintaining the same level of physical activity, but I'm struggling more and more with staying under 147.  It's very frustrating.
> 
> My question to all is how have you maintained an acceptable weight?  Are you walking, going to the gym, lifting, doing Pilates, what?  I have to change something because what has worked for me this last 4 years is no longer as effective.
> 
> What's worked for you?



Sounds like you just described me. I was fit all my life stayed around 130- 135 then started gaining during menapause up to 175.
   I played softball up to 50. And always danced.
   I lost all my extra about 15 yr ago. Didn't firm up as much but did get down and stayed 140-145 since.
  I eat all day long, small meals and snacks and don't allow my stomach to stretch. I'm not much of a meat eater at all. Lots of fruits,veggies and nuts.


----------



## Trade

After 11 straight mornings at 205 I finally broke through the plateau and was 204 this morning. I have an analog scale similar to the one pictured below. So I don't get a readout in tenths of a lb. I always round it to the nearest pound. And I always round up when in doubt.


----------



## Knight

One of those hmmm good point conversations. 

While cranking out some miles on the elliptical a friend of mine was saying how great it is to be fit. But sad that he wouldn't be able to hear the compliments on fitness in his coffin. Made me think of all the times at funerals I've heard he or she looks good.


----------



## Trade

Down another LB. to 203 this morning. So after 11 straight days at 205, I've dropped 2 lbs. in 2 days. Glad to have that positive feedback. It was getting a bit discouraging.


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> Down another LB. to 203 this morning. So after 11 straight days at 205, I've dropped 2 lbs. in 2 days. Glad to have that positive feedback. It was getting a bit discouraging.



Trade, what are you doing differently this time around with the 2000cals per day diet that you weren't doing before when it wasn't working for you? If I could eat 2000cals a day and just maintain I'd be in my glory.

Edited: After rereading this thread I see it was a 2500+ cals a day that wasn't working for you. Glad you can lose weight on 2000cals a day, I can't and I exercise every day.


----------



## Uptosnuff

JimW said:


> Hey if Klinger can pull it off...............................:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 65008


Yes, but Klinger was such a class act, I don't think anyone could follow him.  And, no, he can't shave the legs, (or arms) it just wouldn't be the same.  

I have been on my Real Appeal program for about 5 months now and have lost 3 lbs.  The only thing I can say is at least I haven't gained.


----------



## Trade

203 again this morning. That's in the morning after I have peed but before I've had anything to eat or drink. I had a doctor's appt later that morning. So after breakfast, I put on shorts, T-shirt, shoes, and put my wallet, keys and flip phone in my shorts and weighed again. I was between 209 and 210. Then when I got to the doctor's their scale had me at 206.4. So when I got home I weighed myself again dressed the same way and it was between 209 and 210 again. So either my scale is high, or the doctor's office one is low. 

I'll go by mine since it's higher. 

There are some things I like to be conservative about. Politics not being one of them.


----------



## Trade

Down another lb. to 202 this morning. So that's 8 lbs down after 30 days of 2000 calories a day.


----------



## Trade

Jumped back up to 203 this morning. And I didn't stray from my 2000 calorie a day diet. I suppose things like this are to be expected on occasion.

On a positive note I saw this on the net yesterday.

https://www.medpagetoday.com/endocrinology/generalendocrinology/44843


> Adults over 65 at the high end of the healthy body mass index (BMI) range were at lower risk of mortality, and those at the low end were at highest risk, according to a recent meta-analysis.
> 
> The association between all-cause mortality and BMI created a U-shaped curve with a broad base (_P_-nonlinearity <0.001). The "nadir of the curve for BMI and mortality was between 24.0 and 30.9, with the lowest risk being between 27.0 and 27.9 (HR 0.90, 95% CI 0.88-0.92)," wrote Caryl A. Nowson, PhD, of Deakin University in Melbourne, Australia, and her co-authors, in the _American Journal of Clinical Nutrition._



So apparently for us older people the sweet spot for longevity is a BMI between 27 and 27.9, which would be between 193 and 200 lbs for me at 5-11. That's a heck of a lot better than having to get it under 25 which would mean I would need to be at 178 or less.


----------



## Trade

Back down to 202 today. So down 8 lbs. After 32 days of 2,000 calories a day.  

I considered going to a once a week cheat day , but I did some research and after reading this decided to just stick with 2000 calories a day. 

https://paleoleap.com/science-refeeds-planned-cheat-days-weight-loss/


----------



## Trade

201 this morning. Down 9 lbs after 33 days. 

I've been doing some more research and I'm thinking that when I get down to 200, I'm going to take a break for a while. I'm just tired of being hungry a lot of the time. I'll consider that I've hit 200 when my weight is at 200 or less for three straight days. Then I'm going to go back to my maintenance program, which is to weigh every morning and if my weight is more than 200 on any given day, I will cut back for that day. 

https://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2...a-break-from-your-diet-study-says_a_23215778/


> A new study has revealed taking a break from dieting may be the key to long term weight loss.
> The study, funded by the National Health and Medical Research Council (NHMRC) of Australia, saw two groups of obese men take part in a 16-week diet which cut calorie intake by one third.
> Sounds pretty standard, right?
> Except one group maintained the diet continuously for 16 weeks, while the other group dieted for two weeks, then broke from the diet for two weeks (so basically two weeks on, two weeks off) for a period of 30 weeks.
> (It's important to note the two weeks off didn't mean a two week free-for-all, rather that the participants ate simply "to keep their weight stable".)
> While the total 'dieting period' came to 16 weeks for both groups, the intermittent diet group not only lost more weight, but also gained less weight after the trial finished.
> So what does all this mean?
> "If you think of it from the point of view of an athlete training, when we put an athlete into an exercise training program, we don't -- or we shouldn't -- keep them on the same training dose every day," research leader Professor Nuala Byrne from the University of Tasmania told HuffPost Australia.
> "We vary it. In exercise training we refer to that as mesocycles or microcycles. We do a cycled program that puts them into higher stressed periods and lower stress periods so they can get an adaptive response.



Now some people might suggest that I am just using the above study as an excuse to go off my diet for a while. And to them I say: "You're damn right I am!"


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I've been doing some more research and I'm thinking that when I get down to 200, I'm going to take a break for a while. I'm just tired of being hungry a lot of the time. I'll consider that I've hit 200 when my weight is at 200 or less for three straight days. Then I'm going to go back to my maintenance program, which is to weigh every morning and if my weight is more than 200 on any given day, I will cut back for that day.


Bingo
Since moving to town I ballooned 8 lbs
That's about two months
I've cut back on volume
Half meals
Two meals a day
Walking at least two miles
Playing hand ball

Weighing every day
That's huge for me
Shows the trend

I'll be 200 lbs by end of summer, of which ain't that far away

I'd like to say I miss the chores (work out) of cabin life...but I don't


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> 201 this morning. Down 9 lbs after 33 days.
> 
> I've been doing some more research and I'm thinking that when I get down to 200, I'm going to take a break for a while. I'm just tired of being hungry a lot of the time. I'll consider that I've hit 200 when my weight is at 200 or less for three straight days. Then I'm going to go back to my maintenance program, which is to weigh every morning and if my weight is more than 200 on any given day, I will cut back for that day.





Gary O' said:


> I'll be 200 lbs by end of summer, of which ain't that far away
> 
> I'd like to say I miss the chores (work out) of cabin life...but I don't



I hate you both! For whatever reason I just cannot get into the groove of losing weight these past few months. I've been hovering around 210-215 and just don't have the want to keep trying right now. I'm on vacation next week, when I get back I've really got to buckle down and get myself back to 200-205.


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> I hate you both! For whatever reason I just cannot get into the groove of losing weight these past few months.



I was stuck at 215 for years. And before that I was stuck at 230 for years. Earlier this year I managed to drop 5 lbs to 210 and then got stuck there for months. It's rare that I get motivated enough to drop any weight. So I understand exactly where you are, having been there most of the time. It's a constant battle.


----------



## Lc jones

I’ve been able to lose weight recently. I found out that if I stick to 1400 cal per day I can reasonably lose 1 to 2 pounds a week comfortably. I’ve got about 20 to go and then that’s it and I’ll just maintain...I’ll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## JimW

Lc jones said:


> I’ve been able to lose weight recently. I found out that if I stick to 1400 cal per day I can reasonably lose 1 to 2 pounds a week comfortably. I’ve got about 20 to go and then that’s it and I’ll just maintain...I’ll keep my fingers crossed!



You're like me, if I don't keep it under 1500 I don't lose anything. If I flirt to close to 2000 for a few days, I gain weight.


----------



## Trade

201 again this morning. 

Down 9 lbs after 34 days 

I'll take it.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> 201 again this morning.


no gain...no pain


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> You're like me, if I don't keep it under 1500 I don't lose anything. If I flirt to close to 2000 for a few days, I gain weight.



I'm using a formula of 10 calories per lbs. of my body weight goal, which right now is 200. Once I get to 200, if I want to go on down to 190 I'll have to adjust it to 1900 calories per day.


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> I'm using a formula of 10 calories per lbs. of my body weight goal, which right now is 200. Once I get to 200, if I want to go on down to 190 I'll have to adjust it to 1900 calories per day.



 Is that formula something you read somewhere, or is it something you came up with? It wouldn't work for me. Even when I was at 200lbs if I strayed over the 1500cals per day, my weight would go up.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Even when I was at 200lbs if I strayed over the 1500cals per day, my weight would go up.


I'm not counting cals....yet.
Just eating to not be hungry
We'll see


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> I'm not counting cals....yet.
> Just eating to not be hungry
> We'll see



I've been counting cals most of my adult life (since late twenties), it gets really old at times. I'm going through one of my "f*** it" stages right now. This happens every few years when I've had enough of the tired routine of counting cals. I'll gain 10 or 15 lbs and then I'll hit a point where I don't really feel good about myself and I'll get back on the that calorie counting horse again.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I'll hit a point where I don't really feel good about myself and I'll get back on the that calorie counting horse again.


I may get there
This morning had one egg, one turkey sausage, one piece of homemade bread, slightly toasted....with a dollop of jam and smart balance and a slug of 2% milk from the jug
Not gonna eat anything more til around 3p or so
After that....fruit...all I want
The needle on the scale is goin' the right direction


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> I may get there
> This morning had one egg, one turkey sausage, one piece of homemade bread, slightly toasted....with a dollop of jam and smart balance and a slug of 2% milk from the jug
> Not gonna eat anything more til around 3p or so
> After that....fruit...all I want
> The needle on the scale is goin' the right direction



That's about a 400cal breakfast and mostly protein, which is a good start to the day.

When I'm doing my under 1500cals a day, I usually try to keep breakfast and lunch around 300cals each, then 600 for supper. That gives me 200cals a day to have a snack if I get hungry between meals for a total of about 1400cals. If I really want to starve myself and lose weight fast, I'll keep it at 1200cals a day.


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> Is that formula something you read somewhere, or is it something you came up with? It wouldn't work for me. Even when I was at 200lbs if I strayed over the 1500cals per day, my weight would go up.



I got that from an Air Force doctor back when I was a medic at Columbus AFB Mississippi and got stuck with administering the weight control program which was affectionately known as "The Fat Boys Program" The Doctor was Dr. James Drynan. He also got stuck having to give the weight control lectures. I remember him saying that your body will use about 10 calories per lbs. if you just lay around and do nothing and about 15 calories per lbs if you are moderately active. So if you are moderately active and eat only 10 calories per lbs. you should lose at a rate of one to two lbs. a week. Now at the time he was speaking to young Air Force guys. But it still seems to be working for me. 

I'm going to have to write up my experience with the Air Forces Fat Boys Program and put it in the diary section. That'll make a good story.

As an aside I googled Dr. James Drynan MD. and found one in Butte Montana. It says he 79 years old. That's about the right age. I wonder if that's him?


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> I got that from an Air Force doctor back when I was a medic at Columbus AFB Mississippi and got stuck with administering the weight control program which was affectionately known as "The Fat Boys Program" The Doctor was Dr. James Drynan. He also got stuck having to give the weight control lectures. I remember him saying that your body will use about 10 calories per lbs. if you just lay around and do nothing and about 15 calories per lbs if you are moderately active. So if you are moderately active and eat only 10 calories per lbs. you should lose at a rate of one to two lbs. a week. Now at the time he was speaking to young Air Force guys. But it still seems to be working for me.
> 
> I'm going to have to write up my experience with the Air Forces Fat Boys Program and put it in the diary section. That'll make a good story.
> 
> As an aside I googled Dr. James Drynan MD. and found one in Butte Montana. It says he 79 years old. That's about the right age. I wonder if that's him?



Give Dr Drunyan a call for me please and ask him if he has a "Fat Boys With Ridiculously Slow Metabolisms Program".


----------



## Trade

Bumped back up to 202 this morning. That sucks but one has to be able to deal with these day to day fluctuations. Overall I'm down 8 lbs. after 35 days, which is 5 weeks. That's an average of 1.6 lbs. a week which is right in the middle of that 1-2 lbs a week range that is supposed to be the ideal rate of weight loss. So I'll just stay with the program.


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> Give Dr Drunyan a call for me please and ask him if he has a "Fat Boys With Ridiculously Slow Metabolisms Program".



Look at it this way Jim. If there is ever a famine that slow metabolism of yours will give you a survival edge over the rest of us.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> Bumped back up to 202 this morning. That sucks but *one has to be able to deal with these day to day fluctuations*


That is the down side of weighing daily.
Still, I like to see the trend
If the needle goes up....I'm conscious of every bite and what it is
If the needle goes down, I may have something I shouldn't, but not much. Don't want to screw around much with success


----------



## Trade

202 again this morning. It would appear that that extra lb. I picked up has decided to hang around for a while. 

Now I know what Thomas Paine meant when he said "These are the times that try men's souls". 

He must have been on a diet plateau.


----------



## Trade

202 again. Looks like my metabolism may have gone into "survival mode".


----------



## Aunt Bea

Trade said:


> 202 again. Looks like my metabolism may have gone into "survival mode".


Time for a haircut or maybe a new scale!


----------



## Lc jones

Aunt Bea said:


> Time for a haircut or maybe a new scale!


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> 202 again. Looks like my metabolism may have gone into "survival mode".


I...uh....I often find a bathroom visit to be helpful


----------



## Trade

Ronni said:


> I...uh....I often find a bathroom visit to be helpful



Thanks, but I'm not quite ready to try Turbo Lax just yet.


----------



## Trade

202 again. 

No comment.


----------



## fmdog44

Get you metabolism up and you'll lose more faster. Weighing yourself every day is like watching your stock portfolio every day-you'll eventually go nuts nd leap from a tall building in a single bound!


----------



## Trade

fmdog44 said:


> Get you metabolism up and you'll lose more faster. Weighing yourself every day is like watching your stock portfolio every day-you'll eventually go nuts nd leap from a tall building in a single bound!



I need that daily feedback. The only times I have gained any significant amount of weight is when I wasn't weighing every day.


----------



## JustBonee

Trade said:


> I need that daily feedback. The only times I have gained any significant amount of weight is when I wasn't weighing every day.



That works for me  ....  I always keep that scale out where I have to weigh myself daily  ... and at the same  time of day


----------



## Trade

203 this morning. I don't know what's going on with my weight..

I did go a little over 2000 at 2135 yesterday but that shouldn't make any difference. Our power went out at 2:45 pm and Alabummer Power didn't get it back on till 7:15. Four and a half hours because we had a little afternoon thunder shower which happens almost every day here on the Gulf Coast in the summer. I swear living in Alabummer is a lot like living in a third world country. Except stuff is more expensive here. 

Anyway couldn't cook so we went out to Cracker Barrel to eat. I was at 1300 calories when we went out and I figured it would be no problemo staying under 700 for dinner. So I got the Lemon Pepper grilled trout, with two orders of turnip greens and one of green beans for my 3 sides. Plus I also ate one of the corn muffins that came with it with a little thingy of butter. When I got home and the power finally came back on I looked up the calories and found that the two fish fillets were 330 calories. I had been expecting something more in the order of 220 for both. Then I found the orders of turnip green were going to cost me 100 calories each. I knew turnip greens have almost no calories but since they cook them in ham or bacon or whatever I had figured they might go 50 each, but not 100!. The green beans were 60. I was thinking 50 again for them because of the stuff they cook them with. But that wasn't much of a difference. But then came the corn muffin. The little thingy of butter I had with it was 35, about what I had expected. But the corn muffin was 210!. Jesus Christ! I was thinking 125, maybe 150 tops. So bottom line I had 835 calories for dinner. 135 over my budget. Which means I'm starting today 135 in the hole!.


----------



## StarSong

I find that if I eat more than about 500 calories after 6:00 pm, it's harder to control my weight.


----------



## JustBonee

Just stay away from  Cracker Barrel  Mac & Cheese @Trade


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> Anyway couldn't cook so we went out to Cracker Barrel to eat.


Uh......
Veggies there a soaked in calories

I bit OT, but we swung down south a few years back
First time in a Cracker Barrel
Asked the waitress for a waffle
'Hon, ya'll think yer in Waffle Hut?'
'Now, bump up yer little ol' game, and pick from a real menu'


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Uh......
> Veggies there a soaked in calories



Yeah, but they taste good that way. 

The Cracker Barrel menu epitomizes Southern Style cooking. 

Which is why the Bible Belt is also the Obesity Belt.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> The Cracker Barrel menu epitomizes Southern Style cooking.
> 
> Which is why the Bible Belt is also the Obesity Belt.



Oh, it do, it surely do
I believe we were there on a Sunday
Yes, I believe
They prolly have special Sunday menus for us infidels


----------



## Trade

201 this morning!  So I dropped 2 from yesterday. I'm still only at the same point I was a week ago but it beats being higher. 

Yesterday I started my calorie counting at 135 to pay back what I owed from the day before when I went over.


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> 201 this morning!  So I dropped 2 from yesterday. I'm still only at the same point I was a week ago but it beats being higher.
> 
> Yesterday I started my calorie counting at 135 to pay back what I owed from the day before when I went over.


Cracker Barrel food has a very high sodium content. It’s quite possible your gain Is from water retention to combat that. 

I can pretty much guarantee I’ll weigh at least a pound more the morning after a meal that I know is very high sodium.


----------



## StarSong

Ronni said:


> Cracker Barrel food has a very high sodium content. It’s quite possible your gain Is from water retention to combat that.
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee I’ll weigh at least a pound more the morning after a meal that I know is very high sodium.


Agreed, Ronni.


----------



## Trade

Ronni said:


> Cracker Barrel food has a very high sodium content. It’s quite possible your gain Is from water retention to combat that.



I think that was my problem yesterday. 

And a few days before when my weight went up it was probably from that Lemon Pepper chicken I got from Wally World. I ate 1/2 of it for lunch one day and the other half for lunch the next day. That was one salty bird.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> 201 this morning! So I dropped 2 from yesterday. I'm still only at the same point I was a week ago but it beats being higher.


I've been weighing 'daily', but now at a given time
Mornings, after breakfast and a good poop (hey, I'm a dawg, gotta poop after every meal)
Down two lbs in two days, but it don't mean much unless it's sustained over a week or so.
Still, I'm takin' it


----------



## Trade

201 again this morning. 

200 is proving to be a rather difficult barrier to break through.


----------



## Trade

I did my 2 mile walk, then had breakfast (650 calories) and then a Bench Press workout. After that I was hungry again, so I ate lunch at 9am. Another 570 calories. So here it is not yet 9:30 am and I'm at 1220 calories. I've essentially done the same thing as some dude who get's paid on Friday and then goes out and blows most of it partying on Friday night. I feel nice and full and comfortable now, but it's going to be a long day with only 780 calories left. I'll be going to bed hungry tonight.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> 200 is proving to be a rather difficult barrier to break through


Ah, but when you do.......

Can't imagine getting on the scale...and the needle finding a comfortable place in the 100 somethings

Well, actually, I can imagine it


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I'll be going to bed hungry tonight


Fruit!!!

I know, I know,  fruit don't cut it for me either 

Maybe pie.....with fruit in it


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Ah, but when you do.......
> 
> Can't imagine getting on the scale...and the needle finding a comfortable place in the 100 somethings
> 
> Well, actually, I can imagine it
> 
> View attachment 74540



I have my celebration youtube video all lined up for when I get sub 200 readings for three consecutive mornings. 
It's been 30 years since I've seen the flip side of 200.


----------



## RadishRose

No carbs after 5:00 pm, I've heard.


----------



## Trade

RadishRose said:


> No carbs after 5:00 pm, I've heard.



I'm going to try to go with zero, or close to zero carbs for the rest of the day. With my pre-diabetic condition, if I eat fruit like Gary suggests I'll feel like I'm starving to death an hour later. Besides that, fruit gives me gas.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I have my celebration youtube video all lined up for when I get sub 200 readings for three consecutive mornings


Well now.....guess what's gonna go thru this head of mine all day

I'll try to drown it out with Jimi

Riiiiight


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Trade

Dammitt Gary!

Now you've got it playing over and over in my head too!


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> Now you've got it playing over and over in my head too!


If it's any consolation, I've got the CD playing in my shop right now

...and, yes, here I am, taking a break from it


----------



## Gary O'

A half lb less showing on the scale from three days ago

At this rate, I'll weigh 170 lbs by Christmas

...except for the dollop of potato salad I just had...at midnight

..with a hand full of kettle chips

...and a half piece of cake

Think I'll sleep it off


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> ...except for the dollop of potato salad I just had...at midnight
> 
> ..with a hand full of kettle chips
> 
> ...and a half piece of cake
> 
> Think I'll sleep it off



Yeah. That’ll work.


----------



## Trade

201 again. The needle of the scale was actually touching the 200 line, but just barely. It was not in the middle of it. So the reading was just a little over 200. And in keeping with my policy of always rounding up any fraction no matter how small, I had to record today as 201. As for officially breaking on through to the other side, I'm not going to call that until I have had sub 200 readings for three consecutive days.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> The needle of the scale was actually touching the 200 line, but just barely. It was not in the middle of it.


Ever get off and on again...two or three times?
Since being seriously conscience of my gains/losses, I've found myself doing that.
I may invest in a really precise scale


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Ever get off and on again...two or three times?
> Since being seriously conscience of my gains/losses, I've found myself doing that.
> I may invest in a really precise scale


I move mine to different spots on the floor.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> I move mine to different spots on the floor


Oh yeah.
I've been tempted to play with needle tuning.....


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> I move mine to different spots on the floor.


I thought everybody did that, Aunt Bea!  

I've got an electronic scale. When it pisses me off I take out the batteries for a couple of seconds to see if that improves its attitude any.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I've got an electronic scale


I tried those, in the store
The ones I stood on were rather fickle. Different reading every time I stood on them

...and really hard to get 'em back in the packaging


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Ever get off and on again...two or three times?
> Since being seriously conscience of my gains/losses, I've found myself doing that.
> I may invest in a really precise scale



I do that and my old analog scale is pretty good about being consistent.

I tried a digital once but it was terrible. You could get off and get back on the the difference might be as much as 3 lbs. What's the point of having a scale that gives you a readout in tenths when it is at best accurate to maybe the nearest 5 lbs. I ended up taking it back for a refund.

But then maybe that's what I get for buying an El Cheapo from Walmart.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I tried a digital once but it was terrible. You could get off and get back on the the difference might be as much as 3 lbs. What's the point of having a scale that gives you a readout in tenths when it is at best accurate to maybe the nearest 5 lbs.
> 
> *But then maybe that's what I get for buying an El Cheapo from Walmart*


I thought it was that too.
So, bucked up my game and tested the $100 and up scales
Same


----------



## Trade

201 again this morning. 

And this time I can't even give it the "almost 200" qualifier. This morning the needle was smack dab on 201.

The first time I hit 201 was on August 6th. And here it is 10 days later and I'm right in the same place. 

Oh well. I did the 2 mile walk around the neighborhood in 39 minutes and mowed the back lawn in one hour and 7 minutes. So that's an hour and 46 minutes of exercise. Plus I just had a nice big number two in the bathroom.  Yesterdays was a bit on the small side, but this mornings made up for it. So with all that going for me, I have hope for tomorrow morning's weigh in.


----------



## Gary O'

Found the half pound I lost yesterday 

However...haven't pooped just yet
Both mornings half bowl of granola and half slice of toast

I'll reweigh once nature takes it's course
(a much better way of seeing what one's poop weighs)


----------



## Trade

200 even this morning!

I'm feeling pretty good about that!

Although I won't feel like I own this weight until I have had at least three consecutive weigh ins at that weight or less. 

And I still have love handles and a gut, although they have shrank somewhat. Ideally I'd like to get down to 180.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> And I still have love handles and a gut, although they have shrank somewhat


Is there really such a thing as spot reducing...and at our age?
I don't have much of a gut.....but these handles remain...not all that noticeable...but they're there, I can pinch 'em


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I won't feel like I own this weight until I have had at least three consecutive weigh ins at that weight or less.


Day one


----------



## Trade

200 again this morning. 

Down 10 lbs. after 45 days of 2000 calories a day.


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> 200 again this morning.
> 
> Down 10 lbs. after 45 days of 2000 calories a day.


Good job!!!


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> Although I won't feel like I own this weight until I have had at least three consecutive weigh ins at that weight or less.


Day two


----------



## Keesha

Unfortunately I’ve gained some weight that I’m going to work on losing.


----------



## Trade

200 lbs again this morning. So I can now call that my official weight. 

My next target is to get down to 197 or below so that I can meet current enlistment standards for the military.

https://caloriebee.com/diets/How-to-meet-the-weight-requirements-to-join-the-military


----------



## Trade

I burned some bridges this morning, I went to Walmart and bought two pairs of size 38 jean shorts that now fit me. And I gave all my 40's to Goodwill, plus a size 48L sport coat that was also too big now that I've lost weight. So there is no turning back now.


----------



## Keesha

My first step needs to be to put batteries back in my weight scale so I can at least measure my progress. 

I thought stress was supposed to burn off calories not add them on


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> 200 lbs again this morning. So I can now call that my official weight.
> 
> My next target is to get down to 197 or below so that I can meet current enlistment standards for the military.
> 
> https://caloriebee.com/diets/How-to-meet-the-weight-requirements-to-join-the-military



Good on ya Trade for hitting that 200lb mark. I have flirted with the 200lb mark since I graduated High School where I spent most of those 3 years in the 190's. I've gone under 200 a handful of times only to bounce back up within a few months. 205 to 210 seems to be my norm these days where I can consistently stay. I'm up to 216 right now but my vacation is over and I'm back on the diet today. I'm looking to hit 205 or under by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> I thought stress was supposed to burn off calories not add them on



That never worked for me. When I'm under stress I want comfort food. And a lot of it.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> That never worked for me. When I'm under stress I want comfort food. And a lot of it.


Exactly. I had gluten free layered chocolate cake with white chocolate cream icing on the inside and chocolate fudge on the outside. 

Salted Caramel ice cream 
with whipped cream


----------



## Trade

200 lbs for the 4th day in a row. 

I OWN 200!


----------



## Keesha

I’d love to own 125 once again.
I’m going for it .
Yesterday was a right off  but I’m committing myself to this.


----------



## JimW

JimW said:


> Good on ya Trade for hitting that 200lb mark. I have flirted with the 200lb mark since I graduated High School where I spent most of those 3 years in the 190's. I've gone under 200 a handful of times only to bounce back up within a few months. 205 to 210 seems to be my norm these days where I can consistently stay. I'm up to 216 right now but my vacation is over and I'm back on the diet today. I'm looking to hit 205 or under by Thanksgiving.



How I love the way the lbs fall off during the first few days of a diet. Down 2lbs this morning from 216 to 214.


----------



## StarSong

Trade said:


> That never worked for me. When I'm under stress I want comfort food. And a lot of it.





Keesha said:


> Exactly. I had gluten free layered chocolate cake with white chocolate cream icing on the inside and chocolate fudge on the outside.
> 
> Salted Caramel ice cream
> with whipped cream



There are reportedly unicorns who can't eat when they're under stress.  I'm not friends with them.  Don't want to be, either.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> 200 lbs for the 4th day in a row.
> 
> I OWN 200!


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I burned some bridges this morning, I went to Walmart and bought two pairs of size 38 jean shorts that now fit me. And I gave all my 40's to Goodwill,


Yeah, well, I bought 36s
They mock me on the closest shelf

I'm still in my 38s...which is weird, 'cause I'm only 5' 10" and weigh over 212...and yer 200 lbs and tall


----------



## Gary O'

It may be obvious I can't leave this 200 lb thing alone
I've wanted to be there for quite some time now
It's a real accomplishment

So, I went a bit nuts with this

JimW and I have our work cut out for us


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, well, I bought 36s
> They mock me on the closest shelf
> 
> I'm still in my 38s...which is weird, 'cause I'm only 5' 10" and weigh over 212...and yer 200 lbs and tall



Gary, it sounds like you and I have the same body type. I'm also 5'10", currently just over 212lbs and in size 38 jeans. I have size 36 jeans in a bottom drawer that I haven't worn in a little over a year since before my foot surgery. Every once in a while when I walk by my bureau I swear I hear a little snicker coming from that bottom drawer. 

Down 1.5lbs today for a 3.5lb total in just two days, now at 212.5


----------



## Keesha

Don’t forget that muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Don’t forget that muscle weighs more than fat.



Keesha, are you saying that Gary and I are fat?


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Keesha, are you saying that Gary and I are fat?


Not falling for it Jim


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Down 1.5lbs today for a 3.5lb total in just two days, now at 212.5


Damn.....I gotta get serious with this sh-t

I lost a couple lbs, but found them hiding in a bucket at KFC


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Damn.....I gotta get serious with this sh-t
> 
> I lost a couple lbs, but found them hiding in a bucket at KFC



It's the first few days of my diet when the first 5lbs fly off, after that it will be game on. If I can average one to two lbs a week after the first week, I'll be happy.

I usually find my lbs in the form of pepperoni pizza or a bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> pepperoni pizza


My nemesis


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> My nemesis





JimW said:


> It's the first few days of my diet when the first 5lbs fly off, after that it will be game on. If I can average one to two lbs a week after the first week, I'll be happy.
> 
> I usually find my lbs in the form of pepperoni pizza or a bacon cheeseburger.



Stuff like that doesn’t trip me up. It’s the little things...The in-between stuff. That handful of potato chips, an extra glass of wine, a few M&M’s, the half of the cookie the grands didn’t finish, a couple spoonful of Mac n cheese. 

I don’t even keep any of that stuff at the house!!  But between all the food temptations at clients’ homes (I’m always encouraged to eat) and frequent visits to grandkids through the week, temptation is constantly around. 

It takes a will of steel to not succumb. And sometimes I’m weak.


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> My nemesis



I've got a buddy who dabs the grease off the top of his pepperoni pizza with a napkin. The first time I saw him do that I said "What the hell are you doing? That's the best part!"  




Ronni said:


> Stuff like that doesn’t trip me up. It’s the little things...The in-between stuff. That handful of potato chips, an extra glass of wine, a few M&M’s, the half of the cookie the grands didn’t finish, a couple spoonful of Mac n cheese.
> 
> I don’t even keep any of that stuff at the house!!  But between all the food temptations at clients’ homes (I’m always encouraged to eat) and frequent visits to grandkids through the week, temptation is constantly around.
> 
> It takes a will of steel to not succumb. And sometimes I’m weak.



Wife and I cleaned house on Sunday, ate some of the junky stuff and tossed the rest. The temptation is everywhere, unfortunately the will power isn't.


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> Stuff like that doesn’t trip me up.


Usually, me either
Trouble for me is when folks come to vist
....and they come from a long way
Gotta eat then
Our place is too tiny
So, we eat out
Pizza house is a natural

And we've had lotsa company since we moved to town

Yesterday was an outa the blue thing
I could smell the colonel's thighs a block away....wait, that didn't come out quite right


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I've got a buddy who dabs the grease off the top of his pepperoni pizza with a napkin



*WTF!!!!*



'The grease'....*IS* the pizza


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> Yesterday was an outa the blue thing
> I could smell the colonel's thighs a block away....wait, that didn't come out quite right



Does...um...does your lady know you swing
that way, @Gary O'?


----------



## Trade

Another day another 200 lbs. weigh in. That's 5 in a row.


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> It's the first few days of my diet when the first 5lbs fly off, after that it will be game on. If I can average one to two lbs a week after the first week, I'll be happy.



That's the way it is for me too.


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, well, I bought 36s
> They mock me on the closest shelf
> 
> I'm still in my 38s...which is weird, 'cause I'm only 5' 10" and weigh over 212...and yer 200 lbs and tall



I like my clothes to fit loose. Especially pants. If my pants stay up without a belt they are too tight.

If I get down to a size 36 I would feel like I have arrived. My old man was tall and lanky at 6-2 and 175 lbs. and he wore 36 pants.

Now I'm not saying this applys to you, but I have seen a lot of dudes wearing pants that are way too small for them. They wear them cinched around them like tourniquets way down low and let their huge bellies hang over them.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I have seen a lot of dudes wearing pants that are way too small for them. They wear them cinched around them like tourniquets way down low and let their huge bellies hang over them.


Yeah, I've seen that, too
I wear a belt if I have to, but most 38s fit just right on me, quite near the belly button
Wranglers are one
Heh, my 36s are those tourniquets


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> I have seen a lot of dudes wearing pants that are way too small for them. They wear them cinched around them like tourniquets way down low and let their huge bellies hang over them.


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Does...um...does your lady know you swing
> that way, @Gary O'?


Hahaha. That was too funny.


----------



## Keesha

Keesha said:


> My first step needs to be to put batteries back in my weight scale so I can at least measure my progress.
> 
> I thought stress was supposed to burn off calories not add them on


Oh good lord. Now I wished I never bought those batteries. I’m 30 pounds over my goal weight. 
Noooooooo! 
THIRTY POUNDS. 
That’s like an average dogs weight. 

I am now determined to lose this !!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

JimW said:


>


Poor Andy needs a little fashion advice!


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Oh good lord. Now I wished I never bought those batteries. I’m 30 pounds over my goal weight.
> Noooooooo!
> THIRTY POUNDS.
> That’s like an average dogs weight.
> 
> I am now determined to lose this !!!



I feel ya,  sister!  Now that you know, you can’t un-know, right?  Now you gotta do something about it, right?  

Hugs. Stay strong. You got this!!


----------



## JimW

Not much to report today on the weight loss front, down only .3lbs. Anything under .5lbs isn't worth registering, so still at 212.5.


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> I feel ya,  sister!  Now that you know, you can’t un-know, right?  Now you gotta do something about it, right?
> 
> Hugs. Stay strong. You got this!!


Absolutely. I had become obsessed with weighing myself so when the batteries ran out I was somewhat relieved BUT I was binge eating due to stress and in complete denial that my pants were getting too tight 

Now I KNOW and I WILL weigh myself everyday I most certainly WILL lose the weight. When I’m determined to do something I do it.

My plan of action is to be accountable of everything I put in my mouth which will be low carb 

Long walks , yoga and a definite exercise plan will be established and done each day 

WE can do this Ronni. I KNOW we can. You’ve got that same determination. Let’s do this together.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Absolutely. I had become obsessed with weighing myself so when the batteries ran out I was somewhat relieved BUT I was binge eating due to stress and in complete denial that my pants were getting too tight
> 
> Now I KNOW and I WILL weigh myself everyday I most certainly WILL lose the weight. When I’m determined to do something I do it.
> 
> My plan of action is to be accountable of everything I put in my mouth which will be low carb
> 
> Long walks , yoga and a definite exercise plan will be established and done each day
> 
> WE can do this Ronni. I KNOW we can. You’ve got that same determination. Let’s do this together.



Absolutely!!  We’ll be Weight Loss Buddies! 

My weight has been creeping up as well. Between my California trip and a lot of yummy food and drinks, a glitchy scale, and life being so busy since moving in with Ron (not that it wasn’t busy before, but with all the work on the house it took things to a whole other level of busy) I’ve not been paying as close attention as I usually so! 

It continues to shock me how easily I can gain weight and conversely how difficut it is to lose even a slight gain now, compared to my young self! Bummer. 

But I’m back on track!! Got me a new smart scale and a solid eating plan (well, the same one I had befor, I’m just actually FOLLOWING it now!) and I’ve re-implemented logging everything I consume (MyFitnessPal is a great app) which has been proven highly successful. It keeps me accountable! 

So. This is my Day One. 

Thinking I might start another thread for you and me and anyone else who wants to be Weight Loss Buddies. We can keep each other accountable. What do you think @Keesha?


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> Not much to report today on the weight loss front, down only .3lbs. Anything under .5lbs isn't worth registering, so still at 212.5.



I feel ya dude. 

200 again this morning. That's six days in a row. And I was stuck at 201 for even longer.


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> I feel ya dude.
> 
> 200 again this morning. That's six days in a row. And I was stuck at 201 for even longer.



Well at least you've nailed that 200lb mark. Wish I was there too.


----------



## Gary O'

ate
pooped
still 212
right now I just want to see the two zero somethings 

soon


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> ate
> pooped
> still 212
> right now I just want to see the two zero somethings
> 
> soon



Or we could just say screw it and split a nice pepperoni pie.


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> ate
> pooped
> still 212
> right now I just want to see the two zero somethings


 your sequence is wrong. 

It’s....

Poop. 

Weigh.

Eat.


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Absolutely!!  We’ll be Weight Loss Buddies!
> 
> My weight has been creeping up as well. Between my California trip and a lot of yummy food and drinks, a glitchy scale, and life being so busy since moving in with Ron (not that it wasn’t busy before, but with all the work on the house it took things to a whole other level of busy) I’ve not been paying as close attention as I usually so!
> 
> It continues to shock me how easily I can gain weight and conversely how difficut it is to lose even a slight gain now, compared to my young self! Bummer.
> 
> But I’m back on track!! Got me a new smart scale and a solid eating plan (well, the same one I had befor, I’m just actually FOLLOWING it now!) and I’ve re-implemented logging everything I consume (MyFitnessPal is a great app) which has been proven highly successful. It keeps me accountable!
> 
> So. This is my Day One.
> 
> Thinking I might start another thread for you and me and anyone else who wants to be Weight Loss Buddies. We can keep each other accountable. What do you think @Keesha?


That’s what happened to me. I started helping my parents so much that I ended up temporarily sacrificing my  entire life. My morning yoga routine wasn’t possible, my regular walk wasn’t possible and my exercise routine turned non existent. 

It’s really note worthy how much regular exercise decreases stress. Since I wasn’t exercising I was super stressed and because I was super stressed I ate comfort food. 

I think it’s a great idea to start a new ‘losing weight and keeping on track’ thread. I’m ALL for it. 
I was considering starting one concerning this also but I’d rather you start one. I’ll definitely be your number one fan.


----------



## Keesha

Actually I’ll start one.


----------



## Keesha

Actually Ronni. It’s probably best if you start one. 
You wrote the idea down and I kind of jumped in. 
I will ask that my post be deleted. 
You are much better at this than I am.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Actually Ronni. It’s probably best if you start one.
> You wrote the idea down and I kind of jumped in.
> I will ask that my post be deleted.
> You are much better at this than I am.


 Happy to start one, but I have no problem if you do. Nobody’s jumping in, we’re in this together !


----------



## Ronni

Ok it’s done @Keesha!  Your turn!


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Or we could just say screw it and split a nice pepperoni pie.


Drool.


----------



## Jandante

My weight crept up since retirement, and even though I cut down on food, possibly because of less exercise as my left foot hurt quite often.
Last trip to Dr. (for drivers licence) I was told to come back in three months for another blood test, that I am pre diabetic.  Next morning on morning TV I saw a segment on the book "the fast 800" Dr Michael Mosely, and I went straight down town and luckily it was in stock at Target and I got a copy. Dr Mosely was diabetic and got back to normal, and I am not going to succumb to type 2 diabetes. 

That was about 5 or 6 weeks ago, and I am very happy, never hungry and have lost around 4 kgs (was up to about 96kg, now in 91kg range) and have had to go through old clothes for something smaller to wear. I know it is a keeper as far as eating for life is concerned.  It is not Keto, but has several similarities such as more fat and protein which satisfies us, and less carbs.  I have not counted calories though that is what the 800 refers to as I have a fairly good idea, and to start with it I went with only eating within an 8 hour period of the day... 10am to 6pm for me... known as intermittent fasting.  Other options were also suggested.   My main aim is not to eat wheat or sugar.  Another thing I learnt recently is that so many of the gluten free products have a very high sugar content.   Good luck to everyone trying to take control of this aspect of life.


----------



## Keesha

Congratulations Jandante. 
We were just talking the other day about controlling diabetes through diet and how it really can be done. I know you said you were pre- diabetic but it’s still great. 

Paleo has worked well for me as far as shredding off pounds and it’s actually easy to follow and find recipes but once summer comes, my love for ice cream follows. Lol. 

Many people suggest to just get rid of white food. 
White sugar, white flour, white bread, white grains, white cereal, white milk, cream, ice cream etc.,,,

That’s a great post.


----------



## Jandante

Keesha said:


> Many people suggest to just get rid of white food.
> White sugar, white flour, white bread, white grains, white cereal, white milk, cream, ice cream etc.,,,


Hi Keesha, Yes I have heard of that, good idea.  However I have gone with cream as a fat and protein in the occasional tea and coffee.  
all cereal grains are supposed to be bad in general, but I have gone with some rice thins lately - sorghum an ancient grain served with avocado.  I meant to look for another similar item today.  Any ideas?  I know which foods not to have if  I get fluid retention, like eating out and having wheat.


----------



## Keesha

Jandante said:


> Hi Keesha, Yes I have heard of that, good idea.  However I have gone with cream as a fat and protein in the occasional tea and coffee.
> all cereal grains are supposed to be bad in general, but I have gone with some rice thins lately - sorghum an ancient grain served with avocado.  I meant to look for another similar item today.  Any ideas?  I know which foods not to have if  I get fluid retention, like eating out and having wheat.


Sure do. Grain free granola with coconut milk. 
It’s quite tasty and I think you’d like it. 
https://minimalistbaker.com/simple-grain-free-granola/
If you look for ideas under Paleo diet, you will find all kinds of ideas for main entrees, soups, snacks, desserts, breakfasts,...... you name it that are all grain and gluten free.

https://ultimatepaleoguide.com/recipes/
I found when I stuck with this diet I could maintain my weight easily. Somehow I forgot and let my diet slip and all the weight came back with it. 

Surprisingly there are many great dairy free frozen desserts now. Even Hagen Daz has an amazing dairy free chocolate truffle which tastes amazing. 

https://www.haagen-dazs.ca/hd-en/non-dairy-chocolate-salted-fudge-truffle
For myself it’s not only gluten but dairy I need to stay away from but I love it so much. The cheeses especially. There really is no substitute for great cheese. 

Other delicious dairy free desserts 

http://sodeliciousdairyfree.ca/prod...MIz5DhwdeY5AIVdP_jBx3CzwFQEAAYASAAEgJ1GfD_BwE
Here’s a link that gives  grain free products and where to purchase them 

https://madegoodfoods.com/ca/where-to-buy/
Note: Often it’s going out shopping that’s the hardest thing for me. Now I try and eat something before shopping or bring along some apple slices or some trail mix or something. 

Sometimes it fun getting out of the ‘same ole’ routine.


----------



## Keesha

P.S. I tried going vegan but I think that’s one of the reasons why I started gaining the weight. Too many grains. For some reason I don’t digest grains very well. Even the non gluten kind but I’m also not a huge meat eater either. 

The cashier at the store the other day told me that her daughter made a delicious pizza and the dough itself was made from zucchini. 
I think I’d have to taste that myself to believe it. Lol


----------



## JimW

Down a full pound this morning. Added to yesterdays .3lb loss and I'm down to 211.2, a 4.8lb loss for the week. I certainly don't expect this to continue, the weight flies off in the first week for me and after that slows down. I will probably settle into a 1-2lb loss per week average from here on in, but I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## Trade

200 again. That's 7 straight days at this weight. This 2000 calories a day doesn't seem to be working anymore. Although overall I'm down 10 lbs after 50 days. One things for sure. I'm not losing it too fast.


----------



## Trade

Aunt Bea said:


> Poor Andy needs a little fashion advice!



I have to admit back about 10 years ago when I had ballooned  out to 230 lbs. I could not bring myself to admit that I needed to go to 42 pants. So I bought 40's with elastic waistbands and squeezed into them. .


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> 200 again. That's 7 straight days at this weight. This 2000 calories a day doesn't seem to be working anymore. Although overall I'm down 10 lbs after 50 days. One things for sure. I'm not losing it too fast.



Oddly enough I've had some luck in the past rebooting my metabolism by going off my diet for a weekend or so and then getting back on it. Maybe you should try a cheat weekend? You may go up a pound or two right away, but it might get your system back into fat burning mode for a while. Or you could try dropping down to the 1700/1800 cal range.


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> Oddly enough I've had some luck in the past rebooting my metabolism by going off my diet for a weekend or so and then getting back on it. Maybe you should try a cheat weekend? You may go up a pound or two right away, but it might get your system back into fat burning mode for a while. Or you could try dropping down to the 1700/1800 cal range.



I posted an article on that earlier in this thread. 

https://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2...a-break-from-your-diet-study-says_a_23215778/
And I'm considering it. My only fear is that if I go off of this diet I may not be able to get back on. I have started many diets in my life that only lasted a couple of days before I went off the wagon. Those first few days are always the hardest for me.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I have to admit back about 10 years ago when I had ballooned out to 230 lbs. I could not bring myself to admit that I needed to go to 42 pants. So I bought 40's with elastic waistbands and squeezed into them


Back in my exec days, I grew into the high forties pants
Got up to 265
Heh, my only exercise was golfing
That's akin to chopping cedar kindling on a short walk
Got me some 'expandomatic' slacks
They covered my gut, but stayed away from full length mirror side profiles

Weighed in at 212 again
Have yet to poop, however


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> I posted an article on that earlier in this thread.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2...a-break-from-your-diet-study-says_a_23215778/
> And I'm considering it. My only fear is that if I go off of this diet I may not be able to get back on. I have started many diets in my life that only lasted a couple of days before I went off the wagon. Those first few days are always the hardest for me.



If you think you'll have trouble getting back on the diet then maybe a drop in cals for a week to see what happens would be best? My whole life has been a roller coaster of diets and no diets. It sucks because if I eat when I feel hungry I gain weight, so I walk around hungry most days.


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> 200 again. That's 7 straight days at this weight. This 2000 calories a day doesn't seem to be working anymore. Although overall I'm down 10 lbs after 50 days. One things for sure. I'm not losing it too fast.


It takes more calories to keep a heavier body going than it does a lighter one. 

When I dropped 30 pounds, I kept adjusting my calorie intake down to account for that ...well truth be told the app I use did it for me lol. But still I knew it needed to be done. 

At 175 pounds I was consuming around 1700 Cals. At 145 pounds I was consuming 1540 cals ... maintenance level. To lose more meant a further calorie reduction and I wasn’t entirely comfortable with that. 

Maybe drop your calorie input by 100 @Trade and see what happens? Either that or up your exercise to burn an additional 100.


----------



## Trade

Ronni said:


> It takes more calories to keep a heavier body going than it does a lighter one.
> 
> When I dropped 30 pounds, I kept adjusting my calorie intake down to account for that ...well truth be told the app I use did it for me lol. But still I knew it needed to be done.
> 
> At 175 pounds I was consuming around 1700 Cals. At 145 pounds I was consuming 1540 cals ... maintenance level. To lose more meant a further calorie reduction and I wasn’t entirely comfortable with that.
> 
> Maybe drop your calorie input by 100 @Trade and see what happens? Either that or up your exercise to burn an additional 100.



I appreciate that you are trying to help Ronni, however.............


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> I appreciate that you are trying to help Ronni, however.............





That's me in Home Depot every time, I just say it to myself.


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> I appreciate that you are trying to help Ronni, however.............


I think you may be suffering from Dunning-Kruger syndrome @Trade. 

It’s ok. You can’t help it


----------



## Trade

Ronni said:


> I think you may be suffering from Dunning-Kruger syndrome @Trade.



Just because I had to google that does not mean I'm impressed.


----------



## Trade

200 again this morning. That makes 8 days straight. I wonder if my scale is stuck?


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> Just because I had to google that does not mean I'm impressed.


You know you’re impressed! Go on....admit it!   We’ll still love you!


----------



## StarSong

Trade said:


> 200 again this morning. That makes 8 days straight. I wonder if my scale is stuck?



I'll keep a good thought that it's not missing the good old days of hanging out at 203...


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> and yer 200 lbs and tall



In my youth I was tall. Back then I stood a full 6 feet. However age and gravity has taken it's toll and worn me down.

Alas, these days I am but a diminutive little man of 5-11.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> age and gravity has taken it's toll and worn me down.


Well, from the dead lift vid, yer a lanky 5' 11"
Somewhat lagomorphic..athletic 
I'll never arm wrestle you...you got leverage

I'm a squat 5' 10", but appear to be more like 5' 8" or less

More a fire plug than anything


----------



## Keesha

I’m also shorter than I once was. Now I’m not quite 5’7”. 

Men and woman differ in how they hold and carry excess weight. Apparently men don’t get cellulite in their fat like women do. Luckily guys. 

When women lose weight their skin can get wrinkly and saggy in places like the very upper arms and belly. 

Do men get this also or are we just the unlucky gender? 

For women who do get this, what do you use to help firm this skin up if anything?


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> When women lose weight their skin can get wrinkly and saggy in places *like the very upper arms *and belly.
> *
> Do men get this also*



You kiddin'?

That's all I've got!


----------



## Keesha

Well it’s not ‘all’ you have. You’ve got quite a bit of muscle tone. Actually your arms don’t look too bad Gary. I’m glad you guys get wrinkly skin like we do otherwise I’d have to whine and complain. lol 

Thanks Gary. Do you have any skin toning tips or skin lotion ideas for stretched skin?


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Well it’s not ‘all’ you have. You’ve got quite a bit of muscle tone


Small consolation...I wasn't flexing
Flexing gets much worse in the wrinkle dept




Keesha said:


> Thanks Gary. Do you have any skin toning tips or skin lotion ideas for stretched skin?


You're soooooooo funny


----------



## Gary O'

It's been maybe a week, but I've finally lost a pound
211 now
Two lbs to the zero somethings
Target: September


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> Men and woman differ in how they hold and carry excess weight. Apparently men don’t get cellulite in their fat like women do. Luckily guys.



You consider getting a beer belly and love handles lucky?


----------



## Trade

200 again this morning.

That's 9 straight days.

Reminds me of the name of our 6th grade softball team. The Unholy 9.

It was Wilbur Hunners that came up with that name. And it was a good one.

I made the team as pitcher. I had taught myself to throw a pretty decent underhand fast ball by practicing for hours on end in my back yard throwing the ball up against the concrete block wall of our house. My inspiration had been Herb Dudley of the Clearwater Bombers. Back in the day The Clearwater Bombers had one of the best amateur fast pitch softball teams in the world. And Herb Dudley was probably the greatest fast pitch softball pitcher ever. He was to softball what Sandy Koufax was to baseball. The dude could fire a softball 100 miles an hour underhanded

https://www.tbnweekly.com/clearwater_beacon/article_d52101ef-8b66-57ca-8cf4-cc119a3387e4.html
But I digress.

As for making 200 this morning it was nip and tuck for a while. At 6pm right after finishing dinner I tipped the scales at 204 and with only 11 and 1/2 hours to go till my official 5:30 am weigh in I feared I was going to relapse and go up in weight. My mind started to go to dark places. I normally weigh in wearing what I do to bed. Lightweight gym shorts and a tank top. But I started thinking that if worse came to worse and I came in a pound over I might just strip down to nothing in order to avoid the embarrassment of having to report in at 201.

I went to bed at 202 and 1/2. And when I got up at 2 am to go to the bathroom I weighed 201 after emptying my bladder. Three and 1/2 hours and one pound to go! There was hope. Then at 5:30 am I once again gave it my all to empty my bladder to the maximum extent possible and stepped on the scale. The neddle stopped smack dab on 200! I had made it without stripping down!


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> And Herb Dudley was probably the greatest fast pitch softball pitcher ever


We had Eddie Feigner up here
'The King and His Court'
Quite the showman




Trade said:


> my official 5:30 am weigh in



Yeah, I weigh in of a morning around the same time
Not counting calories.....yet
Just eating less. Half meals
And I'll grab a snack (fruit or popcorn) between the two meals (hate the hungries)



Trade said:


> At 6pm right after finishing dinner I tipped the scales at 204



That'd piss me off
Think I'd play hand ball all day if it remained at weigh in


----------



## n_brown

Ronni said:


> My question to all is how have you maintained an acceptable weight?  Are you walking, going to the gym, lifting, doing Pilates, what?  I have to change something because what has worked for me this last 4 years is no longer as effective.
> 
> What's worked for you?



Doing gym activities(cardio, weights etc)  is very important, particularly if you are committed to losing weight.  Note:  don't think you can pig-out and then burn it off at the gym...it doesn't work that way, especially those over age 17.    
  But whether losing weight or maintaining weight, what works for ME is:
1.Portion control    Eating portions of food that are realistic for your desired weight.
2. Limiting sugar, fat and salt.     You can have some, just keep tabs on how much you're eating.
3. Journaling    I should have put this first, because keeping record of _what_ foods and _what _amounts is an organized approach that goes a long way to insure success.
I "journel" my diet and exercise with a phone app called MyFitnessPal.   I have had very good results, have lost 48+ pounds in the past year.   Slow and easy, about a half pound a week is not too hard to do, and a slow weight loss is more likely to become a habit that is less likely to back-slide from.


----------



## Gary O'

n_brown said:


> But whether losing weight or maintaining weight, what works for ME is:


Great tips!


----------



## Trade

200 again. For the 10th straight day. I thought I had a chance at 199 too. Unlike the day before my weight never went above 203 yesterday. And it was a mere 201 when I went to bed. But alas and alack when I stepped on the scale this morning the needle rested right on the 200 line again.


----------



## JimW

I weighed myself this morning expecting to be up a pound or two due to our CT road trip and eating fast food, but I was pleasantly surprised at only being up .5lb.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I was pleasantly surprised at only being up .5lb.


If yer anything like me, yer not done gaining

For some odd reason, the scale showed less a half lb this morn
I'm not counting half lbs, but the needle is goin' the right direction
It this rate, I may be lithe by Thanksgiving
Halloween looms, however 
...and a trip north to be at the birth of our 2nd great grand next month


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> If yer anything like me, yer not done gaining
> 
> For some odd reason, the scale showed less a half lb this morn
> I'm not counting half lbs, but the needle is goin' the right direction
> It this rate, I may be lithe by Thanksgiving
> Halloween looms, however
> ...and a trip north to be at the birth of our 2nd great grand next month



Good possibility I'm not done. Wouldn't be the first time either.

Always seems there's a holiday or life event that gets in the way of trying to do the right thing nutrition wise. How come we don't serve just salad for Thanksgiving  ? And my wife is Canadian, so we usually celebrate two Thanksgivings, the Canadian Thanksgiving in Oct and the US Thanksgiving in Nov.


----------



## JimW

Pleasantly surprised that I'm down a full pound this morning from yesterday. So another .5lb down from 211.2 to 210.7. Hoping I can break the 210 mark this week.


----------



## Ronni

I’ve been researching the time lag between going above ones allotted calorie amount and when that shows up as fat gain. In other words all other things being equal how long it takes for that overindulgent meal to show up as an elevated number on the scale.

Because it’s not just overeat today and tomorrow you’re 2 pounds heavier. I mean, sure, the higher scale number next day might be just because of the high salt content of the meal so you’re retaining water, or you haven’t pooped in 3 days so that’s obvious on the scale. But for that extra food to actually convert to fat and attach itself to your body?  I can’t find any definitive science on that.

Personal experience however has taught me that it takes somewhere between 10 days to two weeks for the scale to register an actual fat gain that isn’t just water retention or something else acute.

When I’m in maintenance, i can binge on the weekend and then spend the next two weeks being essentially perfect with my diet with no fluctuation in the scale number, but then 10 -14 days later there will be an uptick in the scale weight that if I continue to eat appropriately goes away over the next couple days.


----------



## Trade

200 lbs. again today. That's 11 days straight at this weight.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Pleasantly surprised that I'm down a full pound this morning from yesterday. So another .5lb down from 211.2 to 210.7. Hoping I can break the 210 mark this week.


Happy for you....and skinny dude, Trade

Me?
Ate
Pooped
212
At this rate I'll be 212 by Christmas


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> and skinny dude, Trade



I was called "skinny man" a few times in the 7th and 8th grades. That's me on the right. I think I was about 5-8 and weighed about a buck-thirty then. But that didn't last for long.


----------



## Trade

200 lbs again, for the 12th straight day. 

Desperate times call for desperate measures. 

Starting today I will cut my daily calorie intake by 10% to 1800.


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> 200 lbs again, for the 12th straight day.
> 
> Desperate times call for desperate measures.
> 
> Starting today I will cut my daily calorie intake by 10% to 1800.


You certainly seem to be in maintenance. That should do it.


----------



## Gary O'

Ate
pooped
212
Not cutting food intake
Gonna walk......farther


----------



## Trade

Ronni said:


> You certainly seem to be in maintenance. That should do it.


 
I hope 2000 is not my permanent maintenance level for 200 lbs. When I weighed 215 I was consuming between 2500 and 3000 a day. So if I take the midpoint of that, 2750 and divide by 215 it comes to 12.8 calories per pound. So my maintenance level for 200 should be 200 X 12.8 = 2560. What I hope has happened is that my metabolism has made a TEMPORARY adjustment to this new level of eating and that when I go off the diet my maintenance level will go back to 12.8 calories per lb of body weight. Otherwise, if I am going to have to start living on 10 calories per pound instead of 12.8 it's going to REALLY SUCK!. 

As for cutting down to 1800 instead of 2000, I have to be realistic. At 3500 calories for a pound of fat, 200 calories a day equals roughly one ounce per day. In the overall scheme of things that doesn't amount to much at all. So if my weight starts to drop now, it probably was ready to anyway.


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> I hope 2000 is not my permanent maintenance level for 200 lbs. When I weighed 215 I was consuming between 2500 and 3000 a day. So if I take the midpoint of that, 2750 and divide by 215 it comes to 12.8 calories per pound. So my maintenance level for 200 should be 200 X 12.8 = 2560. What I hope has happened is that my metabolism has made a TEMPORARY adjustment to this new level of eating and that when I go off the diet my maintenance level will go back to 12.8 calories per lb of body weight. *Otherwise, if I am going to have to start living on 10 calories per pound instead of 12.8 it's going to REALLY SUCK!. *
> 
> As for cutting down to 1800 instead of 2000, I have to be realistic. At 3500 calories for a pound of fat, 200 calories a day equals roughly one ounce per day. In the overall scheme of things that doesn't amount to much at all. So if my weight starts to drop now, it probably was ready to anyway.



Try 6 to 7 calories per pound and come talk to me.


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> I hope 2000 is not my permanent maintenance level for 200 lbs. When I weighed 215 I was consuming between 2500 and 3000 a day. So if I take the midpoint of that, 2750 and divide by 215 it comes to 12.8 calories per pound. So my maintenance level for 200 should be 200 X 12.8 = 2560. What I hope has happened is that my metabolism has made a TEMPORARY adjustment to this new level of eating and that when I go off the diet my maintenance level will go back to 12.8 calories per lb of body weight. Otherwise, if I am going to have to start living on 10 calories per pound instead of 12.8 it's going to REALLY SUCK!.
> 
> As for cutting down to 1800 instead of 2000, I have to be realistic. At 3500 calories for a pound of fat, 200 calories a day equals roughly one ounce per day. In the overall scheme of things that doesn't amount to much at all. So if my weight starts to drop now, it probably was ready to anyway.


I had to drop to 1350 calories a day from 1500 because I was stalled. Which sucked because I HATE being hungry. I solved that problem very efficiently for myself by adding bulk to my meals. A cup of mashed potatoes vs a cup of green beans is a huge calorie difference. I can eat a small handful 1/4 cup of nuts at almost 200 calories, or a can of green beans mixed with a can of cut mushroom pieces, seasoned with a little pepper, add in some diced onions or peppers or both, and it mixes up into a LARGE tasty bowl id filling food....all for just over 100 calories!  If I drink some sparkling water with that (carbonation always makes me feel very full) I’m usually not even able to finish the bowl. Whereas those nuts are a mouthful then I’m done.


----------



## Trade

JimW said:


> Try 6 to 7 calories per pound and come talk to me.



Which diet is that? 

The Auschwitz?

Or is it the Dachau?


----------



## JimW

JimW said:


> Pleasantly surprised that I'm down a full pound this morning from yesterday. So another .5lb down from 211.2 to 210.7. Hoping I can break the 210 mark this week.



Down 2.4lbs this morning which brings me below the 210 mark @ 208.3. I'm very happy with how this round of dieting is going so far. I'm feeling better and my clothes are fitting better on me as well.


----------



## JimW

Ronni said:


> I’ve been researching the time lag between going above ones allotted calorie amount and when that shows up as fat gain. In other words all other things being equal how long it takes for that overindulgent meal to show up as an elevated number on the scale.
> 
> Because it’s not just overeat today and tomorrow you’re 2 pounds heavier. I mean, sure, the higher scale number next day might be just because of the high salt content of the meal so you’re retaining water, or you haven’t pooped in 3 days so that’s obvious on the scale. But for that extra food to actually convert to fat and attach itself to your body?  I can’t find any definitive science on that.
> 
> Personal experience however has taught me that it takes somewhere between 10 days to two weeks for the scale to register an actual fat gain that isn’t just water retention or something else acute.
> 
> When I’m in maintenance, i can binge on the weekend and then spend the next two weeks being essentially perfect with my diet with no fluctuation in the scale number, but then 10 -14 days later there will be an uptick in the scale weight that if I continue to eat appropriately goes away over the next couple days.



My body chemistry works differently in this regard. If I over eat it usually shows up immediately, within 1-2 days and it will come off pretty quickly if I work at it.


----------



## Trade

I have failed. 

After dinner I was at 1800 calories, but I got so hungry later on that I had a can of sardines which brought it up to 2000 again. So I now have 56 days, or 8 full weeks under the 2000 calories regimen.   

Weight still at 200 lbs this morning.


----------



## Gary O'

Well, I cheated
Weighed last night
The needle was touching 211
This morning;
ate
pooped
212


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I'm very happy with how this round of dieting is going so far. I'm feeling better and my clothes are fitting better on me as well.




I.......Hate......YOUUUUUU


----------



## win231

Gary O' said:


> A half lb less showing on the scale from three days ago
> 
> At this rate, I'll weigh 170 lbs by Christmas
> 
> ...except for the dollop of potato salad I just had...at midnight
> 
> ..with a hand full of kettle chips
> 
> ...and a half piece of cake
> 
> Think I'll sleep it off


LOl.  Reminded me of a DVD I have of The Four Seasons performances.  Between songs, Frankie Valli says, "Ya know, I never thought I'd make it this big - all I wanted was to make enough money for a car.

Boat

Summer house...."


----------



## win231

Here are some great weight-loss tips:
Remember - a balanced diet is very important.  When you have an ice cream cone in your right hand, make sure to have one in your left hand, too.
When you're going to have cookies, break them into several pieces first.  That allows the calories to release into the atmosphere.


----------



## win231

JimW said:


>


Maybe he's trying to make his shortcomings appear larger?


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> Well, I cheated
> Weighed last night
> The needle was touching 211
> This morning;
> ate
> pooped
> 212


 When I wake in the morning my rings are tighter than later in the day which tells me I’m retaining some water overnight. But it doesn’t matter weight wise because I weigh myself at the same time under the same conditions every time. Plus I’m more concerned with
My weight fluctuations and those changing numbers than what I actually weigh....at least at this weight range. 

When I was heavier I was very concerned that I was at 174. I became a very focused on that number till I got the gain under control and started losing.


----------



## Trade

200 again this morning. So that's fourteen days straight.

Or 2 weeks.

Or one fortnight if you want to get Shakespearean about it.

I went with 2000 calories again. I just can't seem to muster the willpower to cut it down any lower.

I'm now considering taking a break instead to reset my metabolism likke JimW mentioned a while back.

Maybe today I'll go up tho 2500 a day and stay there for a while.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2...a-break-from-your-diet-study-says_a_23215778/


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> if you want to get Shakespearean about it



I hath weighed
Doth poopedeth
Found wanting in mine balance
twoeth and twelve


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> I hath weighed
> Doth poopedeth
> Found wanting in mine balance
> twoeth and twelve


Wherefore art thou twoeth and eleven?


----------



## drifter

August 23rd I weighed in at 181.0 pounds.
Not counting calories but figure about 500 calories a meal
plus an extra hundred for either lunch or dinner, about 
sixteen hundred a day.

31August19
Saturday morning
Weight: 175.0


----------



## Trade

Another 2000 calorie day yesterday. I was thinking about going up to 2500 but I was afraid if my weight went up it would be too demoralizing. So I had another semi-demoralizing 200 weigh in again today. That's 15 days straight.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Trade said:


> Another 2000 calorie day yesterday. I was thinking about going up to 2500 but I was afraid if my weight went up it would be too demoralizing. So I had another semi-demoralizing 200 weigh in again today. That's 15 days straight.


I know it's difficult but I think that you should try to keep going and put five pounds _in the bank_ so you don't have to worry every time you walk by a pizzeria or an ice cream stand.


----------



## Trade

200 again this morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=540348042965461


----------



## Ronni

Ken N Tx said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=540348042965461


 Little dramatic aren’t we Ken?


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> 200 again this morning.


I’m tellin ya...drop a couple hundred calories for a week and see what happens!!


----------



## Gary O'

So, last Friday, we grabbed a bite in this berg in the redwoods called Hiouchi

Had the Hiouchi burger

Big burger

More like steak between buns

Different fries

Good different

Ordered a root beer float

Really good root beer

Really good ice cream

A mug……and a metal jug to hold the extra

Love old cafes

Ate/drank it all

Nary a crumb, not a drop left

Weigh 213 today

Happy about it


----------



## Trade

Deleted.


----------



## Trade

200 lbs again this morning. 

So I've lost 10 lbs in 60 days. But all that was in the first 43. Nothing for the last 17.


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> Wherefore art thou twoeth and eleven?


it waiteth for mine resolveth......of which..... iseth no more


for some odd reason, after eating everthing in sight for three days
....I'm back at 212
I thank my colon


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> 200 lbs again this morning.
> 
> So I've lost 10 lbs in 60 days. But all that was in the first 43. Nothing for the last 17.



That, lean sir, may very well be where you need to be
six foot...200 lbs
has a nice ring to it
And, hey, yer not starving
Enjoy the maintenance

I'm not gonna stress too much about weight for a bit
Gonna concentrate on what I'm able to pinch at the handle area
My 'handles' can't readily be seen while standing, but I can pinch more'n an inch
It's hand ball or squash today
The walk is a given


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> That, lean sir, may very well be where you need to be
> six foot...200 lbs
> has a nice ring to it
> And, hey, yer not starving
> Enjoy the maintenance



As I told you before Gary, I am no longer a member of the six footer club. I am now a shiveled up little old man of 5-11. And at 200 lbs. I still have love handles and belly fat. As for maintenance, 2000 calories a day just ain't gonna cut it. My body has obviously slowed down it's metabolism. So what I have decided to do is see if I can reset it back by taking a break from dieting. I'm going for a controled break. 2500 calories a day. Once my body has adjusted to that as a maintenance level I intend to go back to 2000 again and try to lose some more. At least that's my plan. We shall see how it plays out.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> We shall see how it plays out.


Interesting


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Interesting



Well I scoured the internet reading articles on how to break a diet plateau until I found one that I liked. It was the one that said I could eat more. 

I have just finished dinner. I have had all of my 2500 calories for the day. It's 5:38 pm. Approximately 12 hours till my official morning weigh in. And I am at 204 lbs.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I have just finished dinner. I have had all of my 2500 calories for the day. It's 5:38 pm. Approximately 12 hours till my official morning weigh in. And I am at 204 lbs


Very interesting


----------



## Trade

200 again this morning. That's after having 2500 calories yesterday. 

Now that is interesting.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> Now that is interesting.


'tis

Me?
ate
pooped
212
....but the needle is on the happy side


----------



## Trade

Finished day two of my diet break at 2500 calories. 

Weighed in at 200 pounds again this morning.


----------



## JimW

I haven't weighed myself since the last time I checked in. I haven't been bad, just busy and haven't pulled out the scale. On a good note, I don't have a spring loaded mechanism with too many numbers laughing at me.


----------



## Trade

My wife had a doctor's appt this morning so I went with her and after they weighed her I asked if I could use their scale and they said OK. I weighed 204.8. This was at about 10am after I had had breakfast and was dressed in my New Balance Walkers, Jean shorts, Tank Top, socks, with my wallet, flip phone, car keys, and a quarter, dime, nickel, and three pennies in my pocket. Then when I got home and stepped on my scale with the same stuff the needle stopped just a shade past the 205 mark. So I feel pretty good about the accuracy of my scale.


----------



## JimW

Trade said:


> My wife had a doctor's appt this morning so I went with her and after they weighed her I asked if I could use their scale and they said OK. I weighed 204.8. This was at about 10am after I had had breakfast and was dressed in my New Balance Walkers, Jean shorts, Tank Top, socks, with my wallet, flip phone, car keys, and a quarter, dime, nickel, and three pennies in my pocket. Then when I got home and stepped on my scale with the same stuff the needle stopped just a shade past the 205 mark. So I feel pretty good about the accuracy of my scale.



Did you check for lint balls in your pockets? They tend to add a few pounds just like a camera.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Trade

After my 3rd day of 2500 calories I came in at 202 this morning. That's not good. 

I hope this is just temporary water weight.

The other day at the Grocery store they had National Hebrew Beef hot dogs on sale. Buy one, get one free. So I got two packages of the Jumbos. 4 big fat hot dogs to a 12 ounce package. 260 calories and 770 milligrams of sodium each. I froze one package and kept the other one down in the frig. I told myself I would ration myself to one a day. And the first day I held the line. But yesterday I had two. So there went 520 of my 2500 calories for the day.

I really should have gotten just one package. At the store I shop at, Publix, if they are having a buy one, get one free sale, and you only buy one, they will still go ahead and only charge you 1/2 price for that one item. You are not required to buy two to get the sale price. I know this, but I was greedy. I do loves me some hot dogs. Once when I was about 8 or 9 years old I ate 12 hot dogs at a cookout for my old man's little league team. But I digress. 

I still have one down in the frig, but I'm not going to eat it today. And I'm going to leave that other package in the freezer. 

We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> After my 3rd day of 2500 calories I came in at 202 this morning. That's not good.
> 
> I hope this is just temporary water weight.



I promise you I’m not trying to be challenging or passive aggressive or anything else. That said, I’m just very confused. I don’t understand how one can weigh LESS by consuming MORE calories.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I hope this is just temporary water weight.



Several shopping daze latah....


----------



## Gary O'

212 again this morn, for this ol' dawg

BUT!!!

I haven't pooped just yet


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> Several shopping daze latah....
> 
> View attachment 75924



Omg that’s Trade’s face!!!!


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> Omg that’s Trade’s face!!!!


Uh, yes....yes it is

Poor devil made the mistake of posting his likeness here and there...a bit of cut/paste....heh heh


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Several shopping daze latah....
> 
> View attachment 75924



That's not accurate Gary. 

I would never say Ronni was right about anything.


----------



## Trade

Ronni said:


> I promise you I’m not trying to be challenging or passive aggressive or anything else.


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> View attachment 75945


Aww sweetie this made my day!!!


----------



## Keesha

Well I found all the weight I lost but I’m currently swimming in comfort food. Last night it was these salted caramel lattes at star bucks while I picked up my saxophone from getting repaired.


----------



## Keesha

Not ‘those’ exactly. 
Ours were MUCH bigger.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Not ‘those’ exactly.
> Ours were MUCH bigger.


 I don’t mean to pry, and I won’t be offended if you tell me it’s none of my business  but you mentioned swimming in comfort food. Are you ok? @Keesha


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> I don’t mean to pry, and I won’t be offended if you tell me it’s none of my business  but you mentioned swimming in comfort food. Are you ok? @Keesha


Haha. Well I didn’t mean literally, like swimming in soup or jello but one at least might be fun. 

I meant I’m relieving my mental discomfort with junk food which truly isn’t a good coping mechanism. 

I seriously need to change this. Perhaps I’ll start a smoothie diet for a week just to break this cycle. 

It’s so unlike me. I’m not even a latte person. lol.

A new exercise plan. 
Yep! Those two combined. 
I’ve got to do this.


----------



## Knight

Keesha said:


> Well I found all the weight I lost but I’m currently swimming in comfort food. Last night it was these salted caramel lattes at star bucks while I picked up my saxophone from getting repaired.
> View attachment 75948


Swimming in comfort food sounds kind of kinky. Is that better than female mud wrestling


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> Well I found all the weight I lost but I’m currently swimming in comfort food. Last night it was these salted caramel lattes at star bucks while I picked up my saxophone from getting repaired.
> View attachment 75948


“
Wow, that looks good.  I need to gain weight and having a hard time doing it...thought it would be easy because it is when you don’t need to gain.

I forgot how high calorie Starbucks drinks are, lol....here I am drinking crappy ensure.

I lost 16 lbs in about a month becasue of anxiety and being sick and also dealing with a sick dog at the same time....I’m here and feeling bettter but trying to gain weight.  He’s not and I think that even though I’m better physically....losing Pickles isn’t helping my weight gain.

My appetite is back though and I enjoy buying everything that I would never buy or eat before but I’ve only gained a pound.

I’m 5’3.5 inches and weigh 117 now...when this all started I was 132.

I’ll be happy at 128.


----------



## RadishRose

Time for a pizza, followed by that Starbuck's!


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> “
> Wow, that looks good.  I need to gain weight and having a hard time doing it...thought it would be easy because it is when you don’t need to gain.
> 
> I forgot how high calorie Starbucks drinks are, lol....here I am drinking crappy ensure.
> 
> I lost 16 lbs in about a month becasue of anxiety and being sick and also dealing with a sick dog at the same time....I’m here and feeling bettter but trying to gain weight.  He’s not and I think that even though I’m better physically....losing Pickles isn’t helping my weight gain.
> 
> My appetite is back though and I enjoy buying everything that I would never buy or eat before but I’ve only gained a pound.
> 
> I’m 5’3.5 inches and weigh 117 now...when this all started I was 132.
> 
> I’ll be happy at 128.



Well if you’re looking to gain weight, you’ve come to the right place. Just ask me. 

I’m so sorry about Pickles. If I lost one of my girls I’d also be devastated. It’s understandable you’d be losing weight. 

Lots of comfort food should help you gain those pounds back. It worked great for me. A bit too good. 

Anyway I’ve lost 3.8 pounds once again and plan on keeping it off this time. I’m pumping up my exercise program and am determined to lose at least 20 pounds but would prefer 30. 

Good luck to you Cee Cee. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Trade

Back to 200 this morning.

I modified my diet break a little. 

What I am going to do is see how many calories a day I can avergae and still maintain 200. 

The first 3 days I had 2500. 

And my weight went up to 202.

So on day 4 I cut back to 2300 and my weight went down to 201. 

Then yesterday, day 5 I cut to 2200 and went down to 200. 

So for the 5 days, I'm averaging 2400 a day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Trade,

If 2,000 calories are too restrictive for you take a look at what makes up your 2,000 calories and begin making some swaps to foods that are higher in fiber and volume but lower in calories.  I have an old paperback copy of a book called Volumetrics that goes into detail about the energy density of various foods and I believe that some of the information is available online or do a search on Eat This, Not That to get some ideas.

Good luck!


----------



## Keesha

Now I’m at a 4.3 pound weight loss but still a ways to go.

Like you Ronni, I am normally tall and thin.
This gaining weight truly sucks. 

Yesterday I started riding my bicycle and will continue to ride it even in the winter. It has thick knobby tires on it so should probably be fine in the snow for our country roads but I’ll soon find out.

It’s fun adding something new to the my day but my dogs are NOT happy about it in the least. I think they see it as a form of betrayal. Lol

Lately I’ve pumped up my cooking as well. Now that autumn is approaching, it feels natural to want to cook more so I got all my slow cookers out.

Time for some seriously good food loaded with nutrition. Today I’m cooking a full turkey dinner.
Yummm I love turkey. ❤

How are you doing Ronni?


----------



## Trade

2400 calories yesterday. That was day 6 of my diet break on which I have also averaged 2400 calories per day. 

Weight was up a lbs. at 201 this morning. But yesterday I did not have, as Gary calls it, a poop. So hopefully things will loosen up today and that will help on tomorrows weigh in. If not I will have to use one of those glycerin bullets that I have in my medicine cabinet. That will bring back fond childhood memories of my dear old mother shoving those things up my butt when he thought I wasn't pooping enough.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Now I’m at a 4.3 pound weight loss but still a ways to go.
> 
> Like you Ronni, I am normally tall and thin.
> This gaining weight truly sucks.
> 
> Yesterday I started riding my bicycle and will continue to ride it even in the winter. It has thick knobby tires on it so should probably be fine in the snow for our country roads but I’ll soon find out.
> 
> It’s fun adding something new to the my day but my dogs are NOT happy about it in the least. I think they see it as a form of betrayal. Lol
> 
> Lately I’ve pumped up my cooking as well. Now that autumn is approaching, it feels natural to want to cook more so I got all my slow cookers out.
> 
> Time for some seriously good food loaded with nutrition. Today I’m cooking a full turkey dinner.
> Yummm I love turkey. ❤
> 
> How are you doing Ronni?


Diet/weight wise I suck, Keesh....but thanks
for asking! 

Schedule has been crap due to extra client work plus all the stuff we’re scrambling to get finished at home. So I haven’t been to the grocery store. When I don’t go to the grocery store and have at hand what I need to maintain my diet, I tend to eat what’s available because I have a really hard time with feeling hungry.

I want to get back to the weight loss buddies thread and start posting on that regularly. I need My Buddy!!! 

Whaddya say @Keesha ... ready to rock and roll again?  It sounds like you’re back on track.


----------



## Gary O'

212
Gonna get more seriouser
Bought 2 boxes of raisonets yesterday for after meal sweets
I mean, hey, they're raisons....mostly
Gonna jus' pop two in my mouth after a meal, then coffee
That'll be for the 2nd box
The first one didn't quite make it thru the day


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> 212
> Gonna get more seriouser
> Bought 2 boxes of raisonets yesterday for after meal sweets
> I mean, hey, they're raisons....mostly
> Gonna jus' pop two in my mouth after a meal, then coffee
> That'll be for the 2nd box
> The first one didn't quite make it thru the day


You’re a better man than I. Raisinets will not make it much past the door of the store if they’re in my possession. 

Try my trick @Gary O' Buy the fun or mini size bag of your favorite candy bar and freeze them. It takes much longer to eat one when they’re frozen so you’re feel like you’re really indulging.


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> mini size


If it fit in my mouth...it'd melt
Gonna stay with these mostly raisons

Also going with what my lady is eating
She's mostly vegan
We had this freaking delicious meal yesterday
Some kinda India dish
All veggies and glorious herbs/spices
Enough to turn this carnivore
'cept Kroger has a two for one rib eye thing goin' right now


----------



## Ken N Tx

@Gary O' 


An old lady offers the bus driver some peanuts…so the driver happily munches them. Every 5 minutes she gives him a handful more peanuts..

Driver: Why don’t you eat them yourself?

Old lady: I can’t chew. Look, I have no teeth..

Driver: Then why do you buy them?

Old lady: Oh, I just love the chocolates around
them!


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Diet/weight wise I suck, Keesh....but thanks
> for asking!
> 
> Schedule has been crap due to extra client work plus all the stuff we’re scrambling to get finished at home. So I haven’t been to the grocery store. When I don’t go to the grocery store and have at hand what I need to maintain my diet, I tend to eat what’s available because I have a really hard time with feeling hungry.
> 
> I want to get back to the weight loss buddies thread and start posting on that regularly. I need My Buddy!!!
> 
> Whaddya say @Keesha ... ready to rock and roll again?  It sounds like you’re back on track.


My thoughts exactly!!!!
Posted in it already. ❤
We need to kick start this thing up a notch.

I thought I posted this before I went for a walk but now just realized I didn’t. My post was still half finished. My husband had insisted I went for a walk with him right ‘then’ so I dropped my post and forgot  about it.

Sorry Ronni. While walking I thought about you and think you and I are similar in that we jump in with both feet in most things we do. You still work full time, run a  mixed family AND are renovating so your needs have probably gone on the back burner like mine since I started helping my parents after my moms stroke.

Before , I always came first  and then my immediate family. My priorities all changed as well as my daily routines so now I’m getting back on track.

I did my 45 minute very brisk walk
I’m going to be riding my bike 2.2 kilometres this afternoon as well as doing my 25 minute yoga.

The bike ride I hope to increase by the week
Once my ear and sinus infections clear up I will start going back to the gym. At the moment I am not comfortable enough to do it so won’t.

I think it’s a really good idea to schedule in your workout time as well as meal plan. When I plan this and follow through, it becomes habit. Once good habits are established then this becomes easier.

Yoga? Did you look through any of those videos on yoga. Being a dancer I think you’d truly enjoy it.
It also is GREAT for loosening the   body’s stiff joints.


----------



## win231

Much of the frustration over the lack of weight loss is likely due to the "Calorie Myth."  (I bought into it for years; that's what doctors told me)
Weight is more a matter of the type of calories, rather than the number.
A calorie is a unit of heat needed to raise the temperature of water by 1 degree Celsius.  Some scientists decided it could be used to measure the energy value of a food.  That's debatable. 
Calories from fruits & vegetables do not have the same effect on our weight as the exact same number of calories from processed foods such as pasta, bread, chips, sodas & anything made with flour or processed sugar.
The difference is the amount of insulin needed to metabolize processed food.  Processed food causes a spike in blood sugar.  Your body responds by secreting lots of insulin to push the extra sugar into muscle cells.  Insulin is a fat-storage hormone, so if weight loss is your goal, you have to eat foods that require less insulin - like vegetables, fruits, nuts, seeds, meat, and less processed foods (which we all like to eat).

In my photo (7 years ago), I'm at 185 lbs.  I'm at 170 now, so it is not a temporary diet or temporary weight loss.
In the past, (while obsessing about calories), I have weighed 405 lbs.

Oh...Exercise?  It's great for flexibility, circulation & using up that extra sugar we like - that's why I do it.  But relying on it for weight loss is another myth.  We aren't designed to use energy; we're designed to store energy.  The number of calories used during exercise is not as much as we think.  And how strenuous is our exercise when we're older?  Weight loss is 90% diet & 10% activity.


----------



## Gary O'

win231 said:


> But relying on it for weight loss is another myth.





win231 said:


> Weight loss is 90% diet & 10% activity



Not for me

I don't give a rat's pooper what percentage or ratio someone sez

And I don't know of any hard data or what authorities are saying

But, here's what I do know
I dropped 60 lbs one summer building my cabins while eating anything
Lost more by chopping fire wood, still eating whatever
I've always lost weight when working
Whether chopping wood, or digging post holes or laying flooring









Hard work....for me...does it



I'm at 212 now
I just may build another cabin


----------



## Ronni

win231 said:


> Much of the frustration over the lack of weight loss is likely due to the "Calorie Myth."  (I bought into it for years; that's what doctors told me)
> Weight is more a matter of the type of calories, rather than the number.
> A calorie is a unit of heat needed to raise the temperature of water by 1 degree Celsius.  Some scientists decided it could be used to measure the energy value of a food.  That's debatable.
> Calories from fruits & vegetables do not have the same effect on our weight as the exact same number of calories from processed foods such as pasta, bread, chips, sodas & anything made with flour or processed sugar.
> The difference is the amount of insulin needed to metabolize processed food.  Processed food causes a spike in blood sugar.  Your body responds by secreting lots of insulin to push the extra sugar into muscle cells.  Insulin is a fat-storage hormone, so if weight loss is your goal, you have to eat foods that require less insulin - like vegetables, fruits, nuts, seeds, meat, and less processed foods (which we all like to eat).
> 
> In my photo (7 years ago), I'm at 185 lbs.  I'm at 170 now, so it is not a temporary diet or temporary weight loss.
> In the past, (while obsessing about calories), I have weighed 405 lbs.
> 
> Oh...Exercise?  It's great for flexibility, circulation & using up that extra sugar we like - that's why I do it.  But relying on it for weight loss is another myth.  We aren't designed to use energy; we're designed to store energy.  The number of calories used during exercise is not as much as we think.  And how strenuous is our exercise when we're older?  Weight loss is 90% diet & 10% activity.


 
Can you cite your sources please @win231? 

I agree with some of what you say based on my own research and also personal experience. 

I would like to research further but I can’t tell if this is anecdotal info, and you’d give me a head start if I had links or references


----------



## win231

Ronni said:


> Can you cite your sources please @win231?
> 
> I agree with some of what you say based on my own research and also personal experience.
> 
> I would like to research further but I can’t tell if this is anecdotal info, and you’d give me a head start if I had links or references


I'm not sure what info you want sources on.  The definition of a calorie is available everywhere - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calorie
The function of insulin is also easily researched:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin
https://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/body_weight/insulin-resistance.htm 

As for other weight-loss info, a good place to start is "Eat to Live" by Dr. Joel Fuhrman.  It's too restrictive for me, but I've had great success keeping my weight where I want it, even following it 60%.


----------



## Keesha

I’m with Gary. I don’t give a rats ass what anyone else says; I know my body and when I eat the foods that it prefers AND workout, my body responds favourably.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> I know my body and when I eat the foods that it prefers AND workout, my body responds favourably.


Tell it, sister


----------



## Ken N Tx

@Gary O' 

I gain over the winter, spring and summer I lose while working outside...Lost 20lbs this year..Had a bad winter with Oreols!!!


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> I’m with Gary. I don’t give a rats ass what anyone else says; I know my body and when I eat the foods that it prefers AND workout, my body responds favourably.



I know my body too. I have tried every diet out there, counted every last thing..fats, calories, carbs etc, ... peed on sticks, followed a food combining regimen, fasted, consumed nutrient packed smoothies, walked 3 miles a day and/or went to the gym and lifted weights 3-4 days a week while doing so, and have come to the inescapable conclusion that FOR ME, the only thing that has an impact on my weight is the NUMBER of calories I consume. It doesn’t matter a damn where those calories come from. My body receives them, processes them and uses them up one way or another.

Food choices play a huge difference in my digestive processes however, and I take that into account as I portion out my calories for the day. Not to get TMI, but as poop has already been discussed rather extensively here  I will say that there are certain foods/choices/combinations that will cause serious ..er..backup issues, whereas others create a much more habitable processing environment and daily functioning.

At the end of the day, no matter what I eat, it’s the number of calories I consume that will determine whether I gain, lose or maintain my weight.

The caveat to that is that as I’ve gotten older and my metabolism has slowed and my muscle mass has decreased, my body will gain weight on less calories now than it used to.


----------



## Trade

2400 calories yesterday. So that makes one full week of my diet break. I am halfway through it now.

Weighed in at 201 lbs. again this morning.

Everything is going according to plan. 

And for those naysayers out there, (this means you Ronni) I am posting the following.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/09/170918222235.htm


> Avoiding continuous dieting may be the key to losing weight and keeping the kilos off, the latest University of Tasmania research shows.
> 
> In findings published today in the _International Journal for Obesity_, School of Health Sciences researchers showed in a randomized controlled trial, that taking a two-week break during dieting may improve weight loss.
> The study, funded by the National Health and Medical Research Council (NHMRC) of Australia, investigated the body's 'famine reaction' to continued dieting and its impact on weight loss in men with obesity.
> 
> During the study, two groups of participants took part in a 16-week diet which cut calorie intake by one third.
> One group maintained the diet continuously for 16 weeks while the other maintained the diet for two weeks, then broke from the diet for two weeks eating simply to keep their weight stable, and repeated this cycle for 30 weeks in total to ensure 16 weeks of dieting.
> 
> Those in the intermittent diet group not only lost more weight, but also gained less weight after the trial finished.
> The intermittent diet group maintained an average weight loss of 8 kg more than the continuous diet group, six months after the end of the diet.
> 
> Head of the University of Tasmania's School of Health Sciences Professor Nuala Byrne, who led the study with a team of collaborators from Queensland University of Technology and the University of Sydney, said dieting altered a series of biological processes in the body, which led to slower weight loss, and possibly weight gain.
> "When we reduce our energy (food) intake during dieting, resting metabolism decreases to a greater extent than expected; a phenomenon termed 'adaptive thermogenesis' -- making weight loss harder to achieve," Professor Byrne said.
> 
> "This 'famine reaction', a survival mechanism which helped humans to survive as a species when food supply was inconsistent in millennia past, is now contributing to our growing waistlines when the food supply is readily available."
> Professor Byrne said while researchers in the past had shown that as dieting continued weight loss became more difficult, this latest MATADOR (Minimising Adaptive Thermogenesis And Deactivating Obesity Rebound) study looked more closely at ways to lessen the famine response and improve weight loss success.
> However Professor Byrne said while this two-week intermittent diet proved to be a more successful means of weight loss compared with continuous dieting, other popular diets which included cycles of several days of fasting and feasting were not any more effective that continuous dieting.
> 
> "There is a growing body of research which has shown that diets which use one to seven day periods of complete or partial fasting alternated with ad libitum food intake, are not more effective for weight loss than conventional continuous dieting," she said.
> 
> "It seems that the 'breaks' from dieting we have used in this study may be critical to the success of this approach.
> "While further investigations are needed around this intermittent dieting approach, findings from this study provide preliminary support for the model as a superior alternative to continuous dieting for weight loss."


----------



## Gary O'

win231 said:


> As for other weight-loss info, a good place to start is "Eat to Live" by Dr. Joel Fuhrman. It's too restrictive for me, but I've had great success keeping my weight where I want it, even following it 60%


As mentioned by others, every body's body is a bit different.
I get what win is trying to say, but one regimen doesn't fit everyone.
I know what I need to do.
And Ken ain't no help





Because, once yer hooked....


----------



## Knight

Maybe an unknown at the time, a benefit from moving from the cold & misery of the north east to the sunny and warm southwest was being able to be outdoors year round doing something physical. 

Diet for us doesn't mean some restrictions or particular set of calorie defined foods. 3 meals a day. No junk food, no snacks after 6 p/m, main meal at noon. Exercize 5 days a week keeps our weight in check & out of the doctors office. Exercise isn't routine, muscle tone not bulking up is our way of weight maintenance. Muscle tone by varying what is done works for us. For me some days 270 stomach crunches some days 450 crunches. For both free weights go from light with multiple reps to as heavy as possible with fewer reps. Cardio a mix of stationary bike, elliptical, & tread mill. Or because we can year round, a 5 mile walk in the park at an average 18 minute mile pace. 

In retirement filling the hours in a day means making a choice. Spend part of our day prepping good meals, exercising, & enjoying good health or not.


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> Not to get TMI, but as poop has already been discussed rather extensively here  I will say that there are certain foods/choices/combinations that will cause serious ..er..backup issues, whereas others create a much more habitable processing environment and daily functioning.


Hey, I'm a dawg...it's what I do, after every meal.....or on command

Anyway
ate
had a movement
weighed
213
Not too concerned
I'll be running this winter
or
Jogging
I'll be wearing a hoody, as my buds have so cordially informed me that I have the gait of a struggling diseased yak when I run


----------



## hearlady

*Orthorexia nervosa - Wikipedia*
*Orthorexia nervosa* /ˌɔːrθəˈrɛksiə nɜːrˈvoʊsə/ (also known as *orthorexia*) is a proposed eating disorder characterized by an excessive preoccupation with eating healthy food.[1][2][3] The term was introduced in 1997 by American physician Steven Bratman, M.D. He suggested that some people's dietary restrictions intended to promote health may paradoxically lead to unhealthy consequences, such as social isolation, anxiety, loss of ability to eat in a natural, intuitive manner, reduced interest in the full range of other healthy human activities, and, in rare cases, severe malnutrition or even death.[4]
In 2009, Ursula Philpot, chair of the British Dietetic Association and senior lecturer at Leeds Metropolitan University,[5] described people with orthorexia nervosa as being "solely concerned with the quality of the food they put in their bodies, refining and restricting their diets according to their personal understanding of which foods are truly 'pure'." This differs from other eating disorders, such as anorexia nervosa and bulimia nervosa, where those affected focus on the quantity of food eaten.[1]
"Orthorexia nervosa" is not recognized as an eating disorder by the American Psychiatric Association, and so is not mentioned as an official diagnosis in the widely used _Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders_ (DSM).[a]
*I was amazed that this is a thing! This is where my journey led after researching the healthiest way to eat. Vegan? Keto? Why are some of these plans so vastly different yet have almost cult like followings?
Money I'm sure is behind all of it.
Makes me want to go snort some Oreos.*


----------



## Keesha

hearlady said:


> *Orthorexia nervosa - Wikipedia*
> *Orthorexia nervosa* /ˌɔːrθəˈrɛksiə nɜːrˈvoʊsə/ (also known as *orthorexia*) is a proposed eating disorder characterized by an excessive preoccupation with eating healthy food.[1][2][3] The term was introduced in 1997 by American physician Steven Bratman, M.D. He suggested that some people's dietary restrictions intended to promote health may paradoxically lead to unhealthy consequences, such as social isolation, anxiety, loss of ability to eat in a natural, intuitive manner, reduced interest in the full range of other healthy human activities, and, in rare cases, severe malnutrition or even death.[4]
> In 2009, Ursula Philpot, chair of the British Dietetic Association and senior lecturer at Leeds Metropolitan University,[5] described people with orthorexia nervosa as being "solely concerned with the quality of the food they put in their bodies, refining and restricting their diets according to their personal understanding of which foods are truly 'pure'." This differs from other eating disorders, such as anorexia nervosa and bulimia nervosa, where those affected focus on the quantity of food eaten.[1]
> "Orthorexia nervosa" is not recognized as an eating disorder by the American Psychiatric Association, and so is not mentioned as an official diagnosis in the widely used _Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders_ (DSM).[a]
> *I was amazed that this is a thing! This is where my journey led after researching the healthiest way to eat. Vegan? Keto? Why are some of these plans so vastly different yet have almost cult like followings?
> Money I'm sure is behind all of it.
> Makes me want to go snort some Oreos.*


What? So now the desire to eat healthy is considered an eating disorder by some?  

Well for the most part I consider that I eat fairly healthy BUT I certainly don’t have a cult like following nor do I act cult like. 

What’s  so wrong with being concerned about the ‘quality’ of food one eats? I guess my dogs must have an eating disorder because they like good quality food too


----------



## Keesha

win231 said:


> Oh...Exercise?  It's great for flexibility, circulation & using up that extra sugar we like - that's why I do it.  But relying on it for weight loss is another myth.  We aren't designed to use energy; we're designed to store energy.  The number of calories used during exercise is not as much as we think.  And how strenuous is our exercise when we're older?  Weight loss is 90% diet & 10% activity.



I meant to quote your references but forgot.

We aren’t designed to use energy?

Another whaaattt!

Yeah ok. I don’t care what any reference book says; we ARE  designed to use energy. In fact, the very reason we eat food with calories is so we can convert it into energy to use.

If we don’t  use up all these calories we eat from food,( energy)  it THEN becomes STORED and we end up gaining weight and getting fat.


----------



## hearlady

I was buying into some of this until I watched this video.
I think most people want to eat healthier these days and be sensible about it. 
If this link doesn't work Ill try again.


----------



## Trade

2400 calories yesterday. That makes 8 days on my diet break. 6 to go. 

Weighed in at 201 lbs. this morning.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> What? So now the desire to eat healthy is considered an eating disorder by some?
> 
> Well for the most part I consider that I eat fairly healthy BUT I certainly don’t have a cult like following nor do I act cult like.
> 
> What’s  so wrong with being concerned about the ‘quality’ of food one eats? I guess my dogs must have an eating disorder because they like good quality food too



Wikipedia's first describes this as a *proposed eating disorder* characterized by an *excessive preoccupation* with eating healthy food.
People become obsessive about all manner of things.  Educated approaches to food intake are a whole different category and shouldn't be vilified or scoffed at.

I'm with you, Keesha. Our bodies tell us what fuel works best (and that sure changes over time, doesn't it!?!).

These days my diet is overall 95% (or more) plant based, low oil, very few processed foods (some vegan ice cream and an occasional Beyond Burger). At most one meal a week contains cheese, more rarely a bit of shellfish.  I also avoid simple carbs.

My body and conscience feel better with that eating plan. Other people make their own choices.


----------



## hearlady

I agree with everything you said Keesha and Starsong. When I said cult like it wasn't meant to hit a nerve. 
Orthorexia hit a nerve with me because I was becoming almost obsessed with trying to find the healthiest diet to prevent illness and live a happy, energetic life. Seeing that something like this existed made me relax, calm down and be sensible. There is no perfect diet. Being happy and taking pleasure in eating is more important.
I've stopped looking at all the yes, cult like, videos on YouTube from Keto to Paleo to Vegan to CARNIVORE ( yikes). I have learned from all of them and taken what fits for me.


----------



## Trade

StarSong said:


> People become obsessive about all manner of things.


----------



## Olivia

Even if you don't have to lose weight it's still important to keep vigilant about your intake. Pounds can easily sneak up on one and there's always that nasty old hunger. Why is it that you're never just hungry for a nice salad? At least I'm usually not, especially when there's the siren call of a moist beautiful velvet cake.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Wikipedia's first describes this as a *proposed eating disorder* characterized by an *excessive preoccupation* with eating healthy food.
> People become obsessive about all manner of things.  Educated approaches to food intake are a whole different category and shouldn't be vilified or scoffed at.
> 
> I'm with you, Keesha. Our bodies tell us what fuel works best (and that sure changes over time, doesn't it!?!).
> 
> These days my diet is overall 95% (or more) plant based, low oil, very few processed foods (some vegan ice cream and an occasional Beyond Burger). At most one meal a week contains cheese, more rarely a bit of shellfish.  I also avoid simple carbs.
> 
> My body and conscience feel better with that eating plan. Other people make their own choices.


YES our bodies tell us what works for us and it definitely DOES change over time. What once worked,  may no longer.


----------



## Trade

Yesterday was day 9 of my diet break.  Consumed 2400 caloroes. Weighed in at 201 lbs again this morning. 

Five more days to go.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> Five more days to go


Right after Halloween 
Ought to be interesting

I'm at 213
No idea what calories I'm consuming, but that triple fudge brownie was *GOOOOOD!*
My wife just got a Ninja Foody
She's playin' with it

I'm eating the mistakes
....and successes


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> No idea what calories I'm consuming,



That would be the best way to take a diet break. 

But I just can't do it that way. 

My OCD compels me to quantify everything. 

It's a compelsion.


----------



## Gary O'

Heh, my 'compelsion' is weighing several times a day

The only good news about that is finding out the best (or worst) time of the day to weigh in
For me it seems it's in the early morning
That's when I weigh the most


----------



## CeeCee

I know that nobody wants to hear that I have to gain weight and how hard it is, something that was never a problem for me.

I got on the scale yesterday.."after thinking I’ve been eating a lot and I haven’t gained a single pound.

That kind of made me anxious..like I have something wrong with me...but I’m just probably not eating as many calories as I think I am.

Anyway...I told my daughter and she put a great spin on it for me.....

At least with all the holidays coming up...I can truly eat as much as I want without guilt.

Well...with my luck...things will turn around and by Thanksgiving I’ll be wishing I ate less, lol.

That’s how my life works.


----------



## Gary O'

CeeCee said:


> Anyway...I told me daughter and she put a great spin on it for me.....
> 
> At least with all the holidays coming up...I can truly eat as much as I want without guilt.



My buddy in Alaska can eat anything and everything
Stuff himself to the gills
Not gain an ounce
Been that way since high school

I hate him for that

....aaaaand for all the freaking pics of big ass salmon he keeps sending me


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Heh, my 'compelsion' is weighing several times a day



I have that one too.


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Right after Halloween



Halloween!

I said I had 5 more days to go, not weeks!


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> Halloween!
> 
> I said I had 5 more days to go, not weeks!


Shit

Sorry, T

Guess I was centering on the upcoming full moon...on Friday the 13th
It's when my daughter does her wonderfully horrific things during a full moon
Halloween will just be a dull sequel


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Guess I was centering on the upcoming full moon...on Friday the 13th
> It's when my daughter does her wonderfully horrific things during a full moon
> Halloween will just be a dull sequel


----------



## Trade

Completed 10 days of my diet break. 2400 calories yesterday. 

201 lbs weigh in this morning. 

4 days to go, then my plan is to cut down by 25% to 1800 calories a day.


----------



## Gary O'

ate
pooped
214

feeling it when I sit
Not good


----------



## JimW

I'm going to weigh myself tomorrow morning for the first time in about two weeks, not sure what to expect. I've had a crazy couple of weeks, I've tried to stick to the diet best I could but did fall off the wagon a couple times. I don't feel any fatter if that's any indication.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I don't feel any fatter if that's any indication


It is for me
Feelin' it right now
Goin' back half meals
We found a good walking route, 3 mi round rip, to the lake and back

I'm on this
10 lbs gotta git off...soon


----------



## win231

Gary O' said:


> ate
> pooped
> 214
> 
> feeling it when I sit
> Not good


Hope everything came out all right.  And no job is finished until the paperwork is done.


----------



## Gary O'

win231 said:


> Hope everything came out all right



Did, thank you

Pulled a double 'shift'
weight 211 but that's tonight (it don't count)


----------



## win231

Gary O' said:


> My buddy in Alaska can eat anything and everything
> Stuff himself to the gills
> Not gain an ounce
> Been that way since high school
> 
> I hate him for that
> 
> ....aaaaand for all the freaking pics of big ass salmon he keeps sending me


I had a co-worker; she was 24.  5'2" & thin, maybe 90 lbs.  She told us she had to shop for her jeans in the children's section.
We had a Christmas party at a buffet in a fancy hotel nearby.  She sat next to me.  I was thinking, "A buffet is a waste for her; with a stomach that small, she can't eat much."  After TWO trips with salad, she make THREE trips with roast beef, potatoes, then she had THREE desserts.  I could barely eat one plate full.  (I'm 5'11" 170).  She out ate several guys that weighed at least 250 lbs.
I asked her, "How can you eat that much; where's it all going?"  She said, "I really don't know; I'm always hungry."


----------



## Gary O'

win231 said:


> I had a co-worker;


They are out there...consuming the total buffet...shopping for smaller pants


----------



## JimW

JimW said:


> Down 2.4lbs this morning which brings me below the 210 mark @ 208.3. I'm very happy with how this round of dieting is going so far. I'm feeling better and my clothes are fitting better on me as well.



After two weeks of not weighing myself and a little bit of cheating, I'm happy to report that I am down 1.6lbs this morning. That brings my weight down to 206.7. I started this diet on August 19th at 216lbs, in just under a month I'm down a little over 9lbs. I'll take it!


----------



## Trade

2400 calories yesterday.  202 lbs this morning. 

3 more days to go on my diet break.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> in just under a month I'm down a little over 9lbs. I'll take it!


----------



## Gary O'

212 this morn


----------



## Trade

Day 12 of diet break completed. 

2400 calories consumed.

Back to 201 this morning.


----------



## StarSong

Trade said:


> Day 12 of diet break completed.
> 
> 2400 calories consumed.
> 
> Back to 201 this morning.



This is a very interesting process, Trade. I'm eager to see what happens when your calorie intake drops back down.


----------



## Trade

StarSong said:


> This is a very interesting process, Trade. I'm eager to see what happens when your calorie intake drops back down.



Me too. It's an experiment. 

Now that I think about it, in order to make this a valid one I'm going to have to drop down to 2000 calories a day, the same amount I was eating when I was dieting and not 1800. That way if I do manage to break on through to the other side of 2000 I can say it was because of taking a break, and not because of going to a lower calories count.


----------



## Trade

Completed day 13 at 2400 calories. Weighed in at 201 lbs. Didn't have a decent poop yesterday. Can't help but think that maybe if I had, I might have hit an even 200. But no way of knowing for sure. 

Today will be the last day of my diet break.


----------



## StarSong

Live it up, @Trade !


----------



## Gary O'

Had folks over
Ate like the hawg I am
weigh 211 this morn

Tomorrow?
I'll weigh different


----------



## win231

Trade said:


> Completed day 13 at 2400 calories. Weighed in at 201 lbs. Didn't have a decent poop yesterday. Can't help but think that maybe if I had, I might have hit an even 200. But no way of knowing for sure.
> 
> Today will be the last day of my diet break.


Hey....we want more poop details.  color...shape...consistency....odor.....


----------



## Trade

win231 said:


> Hey....we want more poop details.  color...shape...consistency....odor.....



Funny you should ask. The peristalsis came through for me this morning to make up for getting skunked yesterday. I tell you what, you crank out a load like that and you really feel like you've done something! I was so proud of it that for a moment I considered taking a photo of it and posting it. But decided against it.


----------



## Keesha

Thank you Trade. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Catlady

win231 said:


> I had a co-worker; she was 24.  5'2" & thin, maybe 90 lbs.  She told us she had to shop for her jeans in the children's section.
> We had a Christmas party at a buffet in a fancy hotel nearby.  She sat next to me.  I was thinking, "A buffet is a waste for her; with a stomach that small, she can't eat much."  After TWO trips with salad, she make THREE trips with roast beef, potatoes, then she had THREE desserts.  I could barely eat one plate full.  (I'm 5'11" 170).  She out ate several guys that weighed at least 250 lbs.
> I asked her, "How can you eat that much; where's it all going?"  She said, "I really don't know; I'm always hungry."



I knew a guy like that, my handyman.  One time I put my hand on his back and could feel his ribs.  He said he always ate a lot but had high metabolism.


----------



## Trade

Completed day 14 of my diet break. 201 again this morning. 

Time to get back on the horse.


----------



## Gary O'

211 again this morn
No idea why

....'cept for that gargantuan movement


----------



## Trade

2000 calories yesterday. 

200 lbs, even this morning.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> 2000 calories yesterday.
> 
> 200 lbs, even this morning.


----------



## Keesha

Still @ 6 pounds lost but I’m not complaining. 
I’m still doing my morning brisk walks but haven’t kept up my bike riding. My bike needs a seat cover. 
One thing I’ve noticed is that I’m not quite as flexible with this added weight. Today I’m going to spend extra time being consciously active.


----------



## Trade

2000 calories again yesterday. 

200 lbs. even again this morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Trade said:


> 2000 calories again yesterday.
> 
> 200 lbs. even again this morning.


Maybe you should work on getting taller.....j/k


----------



## Trade

Ken N Tx said:


> Maybe you should work on getting taller.....j/k



That's another problem with old age. I'm getting shorter.


----------



## Keesha

Ken N Tx said:


> Maybe you should work on getting taller.....j/k


YeAh thanks Ken.
Let’s give the grumpy old guy something else to worry about


----------



## Ken N Tx

Trade said:


> That's another problem with old age. I'm getting shorter.


Well add that into the equalization!!


----------



## Trade

WTF!? 

2000 calories yesterday. 

200 lbs. again this morning. 

This time I thought I had it made. 

At about midnight I weighed myself and I was at 200. 

Then I went to sleep, got up at about 5:30 am, took a nice long whizz and got on the scale fully expected to be down the usual 1-2 lbs that I would be after sleeping for 5 and 1/2 hours. But to my dismay, the needle pegged right on 200 again!

Then after breakfast this morning I weighed in again. Normally I would be up 2 or sometimes even 3 lbs. after breakfast. But today I only went up to 201. Then I took a nice big number two and I'm down to 200. I think the springs in my scale must have taken some kind of a set to them at the 200 point.


----------



## Gary O'

211 today...again


----------



## Trade

Same shit, different day. 

2000 calories, 200 lbs.


----------



## Gary O'

I'm gonna need the chores at the cabin, if I want to lose

or

go to a gym

not gonna do that

maybe hit their pool


----------



## Trade

2000 calories, 200 lbs. Again. 

Oh well, I'll look on the bright side. 

I'm at a BMI of 28 which is a full 15 lbs. under the obesity threshold for my height. My size 38 pants fit nice and loose. 

And studies have shown that for older people the ideal BMI is more like 27.5. Which I am very close to.

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/03/26/bmi-older-adults-_n_5037122.html



> A new study suggests that current body mass index (BMI) recommendations may be unsuitable for older adults.
> 
> Caryl Nowson, a professor of nutrition and aging at Deakin University, led a research team that examined the relationship between BMI and risk of death in people 65 and older. The findings indicated the lowest risk was among those with a BMI of about 27.5, which is considered overweight by the World Health Organization. Mortality was said to increase "significantly" among those with a BMI between 22 and 23, the normal weight range.
> 
> "It is time to reassess the healthy weight guidelines for older people," Professor Nowson said. "Our results showed that those over the age of 65 with a BMI of between 23 and 33 lived longer, indicating that the ideal body weight for older people is significantly higher than the recommended 18.5-25 'normal' healthy weight range."


----------



## StarSong

Trade said:


> 2000 calories, 200 lbs. Again.
> 
> Oh well, I'll look on the bright side.
> 
> I'm at a BMI of 28 which is a full 15 lbs. under the obesity threshold for my height. My size 38 pants fit nice and loose.
> 
> And studies have shown that for older people the ideal BMI is more like 27.5. Which I am very close to.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/03/26/bmi-older-adults-_n_5037122.html


----------



## StarSong

Here's a pdf BMI chart.  Pretty big spread between 23-33.  

BMI Chart


----------



## Trade

Same old broken record. 

2000 calories yesterday.

200 lbs. this morning.


----------



## Trade

Same thing again. 

2000 calories, 200 lbs. 

If I don't break this plateau by Oct. 1st I will consider cutting more calories.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Trade said:


> Same thing again.
> 
> 2000 calories, 200 lbs.
> 
> If I don't break this plateau by Oct. 1st I will consider cutting more calories.


----------



## rgp

Trade said:


> Same thing again.
> 
> 2000 calories, 200 lbs.
> 
> If I don't break this plateau by Oct. 1st I will consider cutting more calories.




 If you're going to continue with the same calories.....the weight will stay the same. Or increase the intensity of your workout, to burn more calories .


----------



## Gary O'

wife made bread a couple days ago

I ate bread

today, she needs to make more bread

213

pants still fit

good to go


----------



## gennie

There is a distinct correlation to the rise of incidents of extreme obesity and the use of plastics and its component BPA which is an endocrine disruptor that affects the body's relationship with food, insulin, hormones and much more.  Both began  in the 1960s.  BPA was force fed to us in water bottles, baby bottles, food storage containers, etc.  when no one knew of its detrimental effects on humans - or knew and didn't care because of greed.  Nor did we know  how long it took to dissipate in the body. Nor did we know the lasting effects of BPA on the development of the fetus, infant or even adult.

Extreme obesity is not the average mid-life weight gain but the kind most often illustrated in the sad walmart shopper pics.  Obviously, weight gain can be attributed to the food we ingest but today's wonderful modern chemicals play a part that is not so obvious and affects us all, not just  the morbidly obese

A prime example of the insidious ways BPA entered our lives - the supermarket produce mister that sprays a gentle mist to keep our veggies fresh.  The hose assembly contained BPA that leached into that fresh water and on to that nice fresh veggie and home and into our healthy salad.  The supermarket receipt contained BPA that contaminated the hand that brushed off the baby's binky in the car ride home.  Who didn't microwave that left over take out in its container or use the nice clean container to store left overs later after a ride through the dishwasher.

There is no doubt that food and exercise play a major role in weight gain or loss and it is widely publicized as it should be but little is discussed about the part modern chemistry has played and some  permanent effects on our bodies.

Interesting reading for the curious: 

https://www.webmd.com/children/bpa#1
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bpa-lingers-in-human-body/
Sorry. Soap box going back into storage now.


----------



## Trade

2000 calories, 200 lbs.


----------



## Trade

The same again. 

From now on, in order to spare you the redundancy, I will only post my calories and weight if there has been a change.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> From now on, in order to spare you the redundancy, I will only post my calories and weight if there has been a change.


Yeah, me either
When the wife lost her 100 lbs, she wouldn't get on the scale for months
She'd put herself on some sorta POW diet and walked 5-10 miles a day

I'm on more of a politico/exec federal prisoner diet
Gotta watch it


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> When the wife lost her 1make the 90KG00 lbs, she wouldn't get on the scale for months



Not me. I'll get on the scale every day. Sometimes as much as three, four, five, six, seven, eight times a day. That's how I keep my weight from getting out of hand.

I want to lose a couple more lbs by February. That's when the Polk Senior Games are. I used to enter the powerlifting event every year when I lived in Florida. But I haven't been back since 2014. But this year I'm thinking about making the trip down and I would like to make the 198 lbs. weight class. In the past I have been in the 220 lbs weight class, and once or twice, when I was 230, I was in the 242 lbs weight class. Not that dropping a weight class will make me more competitive. In the Senior games the 198 lbs dudes generally lift just as much or more than the 220 or 242 pounders. The heavier guys aren't stronger. They're just fatter.


----------



## Olivia

Trade said:


> Not me. I'll get on the scale every day. Sometimes as much as three, four, five, six, seven, eight times a day. That's how I keep my weight from getting out of hand.
> 
> I want to lose a couple more lbs by February. That's when the Polk Senior Games are. I used to enter the powerlifting event every year when I lived in Florida. But I haven't been back since 2014. But this year I'm thinking about making the trip down and I would like to make the 198 lbs. weight class. In the past I have been in the 220 lbs weight class, and once or twice, when I was 230, I was in the 242 lbs weight class. Not that dropping a weight class will make me more competitive. In the Senior games the 198 lbs dudes generally lift just as much or more than the 220 or 242 pounders. The heavier guys aren't stronger. They're just fatter.



Be careful not to get too good-looking, Trade.


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> Be careful not to get too good-looking, Trade.



With a Sally Field look-a-like girlfriend like you I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Trade said:


> Not me. I'll get on the scale every day. Sometimes as much as three, four, five, six, seven, eight times a day. That's how I keep my weight from getting out of hand.
> 
> I want to lose a couple more lbs by February. That's when the Polk Senior Games are. I used to enter the powerlifting event every year when I lived in Florida. But I haven't been back since 2014. But this year I'm thinking about making the trip down and I would like to make the 198 lbs. weight class. In the past I have been in the 220 lbs weight class, and once or twice, when I was 230, I was in the 242 lbs weight class. Not that dropping a weight class will make me more competitive. In the Senior games the 198 lbs dudes generally lift just as much or more than the 220 or 242 pounders. The heavier guys aren't stronger. They're just fatter.


It won't be long before we have shoes to track our movement, weight, and record our falls. 

https://www.fastcompany.com/90301009/googles-verily-may-make-weight-tracking-smart-shoes


----------



## Gary O'

After watching my intake a bit, then not...for weeks, I've come to a determination;

I can eat most anything, dabble at insignificant exercise, and lose/gain about two lbs

Dang, it took decades to get up to 265
...and three years to get to 205

I'm gettin' back on this horse

one word;

Pickleball

Hours and hours of pickleball 

Ran into some seventy somethings that explained the game
They're avid, in leagues, and will make worthy opponents 

'nother word;

pickles

My lady made a batch of pickles, from zucchini no less
Whatever brine she put together, made those gherkins rock!

...and negated the cake she baked (of which is now gone)


----------



## Gary O'

210 today

two lbs....gone

I really don't know why


----------



## Butterfly

Aunt Bea said:


> It won't be long before we have shoes to track our movement, weight, and record our falls.
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90301009/googles-verily-may-make-weight-tracking-smart-shoes




Oh, dear, another thing for me to refuse to participate in.


----------



## Trade

Weighed in at 199 for the third straight day. So it's official now that I am below 200 for the first time in 30 years. I'm on the other side.


----------



## Trade

*198!

*


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> 198!


*
T MAN!*


----------



## Morgan62

I am 5ft 9  two years ago I weighed 235 lb (Iknow)  but in 2017 during Lent I gave up coffee, which I used to have normally with creamer and sugar. After Lent I continued that but also cut most of the fat from everything in one year I lost 35 lb and have maintained that. According to my doctor I need to lose another 10 lb but I tell you once you plateau it is hard to lose it is 6 months that no matter what I eat or don't eat it is 197 to 200 and shows no inclination to come down.
I need to lose the weight as the slimmer you are the easier you get in and out of the racing cars and that could be a factor when doing the circuits.


----------



## Pecos

I am 5ft 9in and weighed 158 when I retired from the Navy 29 years ago. Yesterday at the gym I weighed 163. The highest I have ever been was 168 about 7 years ago. My wife simply doesn't let that many goodies come across our threshold. 
Health issues have stripped weight off of me twice in the last few years. Five years ago, Ulcerative Colitis stripped me down to 147 and it took a long time for me to get back to my normal weight. The radiation treatment for prostrate cancer took me down to 155 earlier this year, but I regained that in a couple of months. For most of my life, the struggle has been to keep my weight up and I am among those people who lose weight if we don't go to the gym. Exercise seems to impact my appetite a lot.
My wife (5ft 4in) is not happy that she has gone from 115 to 140 over the last 35 years. She looks mighty fine to me and I don't think she really needs to worry about being 6lbs heavier than what the charts say is her ideal weight. She exercises quite a bit and is very healthy. A couple of weeks ago her Doctor told her that she was one of his patients who could easily live to be 100. 
I can tell that she has slightly reduced the calorie count in our dinners, but she has not put either one of us on a formal diet. We do eat lots of fresh fruits and vegetables, very little bread, and only modest amounts of meat or dairy.


----------



## Trade

Third morning in a row at 198. 

So I guess I can say I own that weight. 

Now I need to come up with a new signature.


----------



## StarSong

Trade said:


> Third morning in a row at 198.
> 
> So I guess I can say I own that weight.
> 
> Now I need to come up with a new signature.


Nicely done, Trade!


----------



## Trade

I think I'll start posting my weight every day again. Because weighing every day is what I have to do to keep it from getting out of control.  

On most days it will be just the number without commentary.  

198 this morning.


----------



## Gary O'

I pulled up lame yesterday

No pickle ball or walking 3 miles for a bit

......aaand, my wife made bread

I won't be posting my weight for a few days

Gotta get to the store
out of butter


----------



## Billious

Ronni said:


> All my life I've been slender, never had to worry about what I ate, gained under 25 pounds each pregnancy (5 kids) which I quickly shed, and had no weight issues at all,  just fluctuated between 130 and 135.  I'm 5' 8 1/2 so that was a good weight for me.  Don't hate me for all that, because it didn't last....menopause hit OMG!!!
> 
> I was close to 15 pounds heavier before it really hit home that this wasn't just my normal fluctuation.  Another 15 pounds before I realized that focusing on losing the weight wasn't going to cut it, I first of all needed to just stop the gain!!!  Another 10 pounds before I ended up tipping the scale at 175 pounds before I managed to even stop gaining!   At least it was evenly distributed so I didn't look quite as heavy as I was.
> 
> Tried every current diet out there to lose the weight, to no avail.  Lose a bit, gain it back.  Finally, after doing much research about what was happening to my body, I finally realized that I had to evolve a "diet" <way of eating> that I could maintain for the rest of my life, because I wasn't ever again going to be able to be eat the way I used to, and I needed to figure out a way to eat that I could actually sustain for the rest of my life, once the weight was gone, and that would facilitate a slow and steady loss rather than the dramatic plummet I was originally going for.
> 
> With much chagrin because it was the very LAST thing I wanted to do and the thing I had avoided up till this point, I started counting calories.  Ugh.  I found an app (My fitness Pal) that made that chore less onerous. This was back in 2014.  For the next year I slowly lost the weight, averaging 2 - 3 pounds a month, going from that original 175 pounds to a much more comfortable 145 pounds....still 10 pounds more than I'd averaged for so many years, but my body just kinda leveled out at that point, the weight loss stopped, my joints stopped hurting, I could move easily and quickly again, and I realized that unless I wanted to cut calories more drastically (and I didn't) this was now maintenance for me.
> 
> I've maintained that general weight since.  I fluctuate some (143 - 147) but it stays in that general range.  Or rather, it WAS staying in that range.  I've noticed this last 6 months that it's gotten harder to maintain it.  I'm eating the same, maintaining the same level of physical activity, but I'm struggling more and more with staying under 147.  It's very frustrating.
> 
> My question to all is how have you maintained an acceptable weight?  Are you walking, going to the gym, lifting, doing Pilates, what?  I have to change something because what has worked for me this last 4 years is no longer as effective.
> 
> What's worked for you?


----------



## Olivia

I've gotten back to my lowest weight when I got sick last fall and lost my appetite and so ate less and lost weight. And I kept it up. Not that I needed to lose all that much. Since I retired and not tempted anymore because of pastries and stuff at work I already had lost some weight. I'm 5'2", small boned, and now weight 110 lbs. My only "secret" is to lose that appetite. Sometimes it might take getting interested in things that make one stop thinking about food all the time. Sorry, that's about all I can tell you that worked for me.


----------



## gennie

Gary O' said:


> I pulled up lame yesterday
> 
> No pickle ball or walking 3 miles for a bit
> 
> ......aaand, my wife made bread
> 
> I won't be posting my weight for a few days
> 
> Gotta get to the store
> out of butter



Stop talking dirty, Gary.  You know it's naughty to talk about home made bread on a weight management thread


----------



## Gary O'

gennie said:


> Stop talking dirty, Gary. You know it's naughty to talk about home made bread on a weight management thread


Have I been baaaaad?


----------



## Keesha

This place is like Romper Room for seniors.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> This place is like Romper Room for seniors



Yeah?

Well, you were prolly seen 





Bitch never saw me...ever


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Yeah?
> 
> Well, you were prolly seen
> 
> View attachment 77766
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch never saw me...ever


Oh but Gary.......
we notice you ALL the TIME here.


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> I pulled up lame yesterday
> 
> No pickle ball or walking 3 miles for a bit
> 
> ......aaand, my wife made bread
> 
> I won't be posting my weight for a few days
> 
> Gotta get to the store
> out of butter



I'm gonna hafta google pickle ball. I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Trade

OK. I see. Kind of a Tennis/Ping Pong hybrid.


----------



## StarSong

Romper Room for Seniors!  Great line for Rose during exasperating barkeep moments!


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> OK. I see. Kind of a Tennis/Ping Pong hybrid.


yup


----------



## Trade

198 this morning.


----------



## Gary O'

OK, fresh resolve
Gonna get under 200 by 2020
The size 36 Wranglers are in the closet. mocking me.

My lady made some sorta dough balls of what is probably delicious
Can't
Won't

Having homemade soup sometime this evening
A medium breakfast tomorrow
and a sandwich around 2p
and soup....later...when I get hungry 

I'm hobbled for a bit. That won't help.
But, it won't be an excuse


----------



## JimW

Hello my fellow height challenged friends. How is everyone?

Nice to see Trade was able to get under the 200lb mark.

Gary, did you hurt yourself playing pickle ball or were you trying to eat an entire loaf of your wife's awesome bread again and threw out yer back with swift hand to mouth motions?


----------



## StarSong

Good morning all.  Time for me to get serious.  I was working, but not very hard, on shedding 2-3 lbs, went for a 2 week camping trip and came home with a couple more to keep those company.  

5 pounds up is mui no bueno when heading into the holidays, not to mention a formal wedding in November. I am NOT about to buy a new dress for the godawful reason that the ones in my closet make me look like a sausage in snug casing. This may be the year of the pig but there's a limit to how fully I want to embrace that zodiac animal. 

I'm wit' ya, boys! Full steam ahead.


----------



## Keesha

Sigh..... hangs head. 
I’m right there with you my friend. I lost the 6 plus pounds and found half of it again. None of my current clothes fit me properly and I just truly dislike feeling this big so completely get where you are coming from. 

The thing is I truly LOVE Thanksgiving and Christmas foods that come out these times of year and we all know we usually add on a few extra pounds over the holidays. Who wants to be dieting during the holidays? Not me soooooo......

I have to get serious about this. From this morning forward I am going to start my day with a smoothie. 
I’ll work on some tasteful recipes and up my exercise. My bike hasn’t been used much at all this year but it’s going to soon. Those weights are going to be permanently parked in my living room so that if I’m going to watch tv, I can at least work on some muscle tone to help speed up my metabolism some. 

My biggest complain is the discomfort. Even under garments don’t fit like they should. 
Ouch! 

Let’s do this Starsong. 
Seriously.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I'm wit' ya, boys! Full steam ahead.


You go, gurl!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Gary, did you hurt yourself playing pickle ball or were you trying to eat an entire loaf of your wife's awesome bread again and threw out yer back with swift hand to mouth motions?


Oh, yer sooooooo funny, J
I'll be seeing you in the taproom...heh heh


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Sigh..... hangs head.
> I’m right there with you my friend. I lost the 6 plus pounds and found half of it again. None of my current clothes fit me properly and I just truly dislike feeling this big so completely get where you are coming from.
> *
> The thing is I truly LOVE Thanksgiving and Christmas foods that come out these times of year and we all know we usually add on a few extra pounds over the holidays. Who wants to be dieting during the holidays? Not me soooooo......*
> 
> I have to get serious about this. From this morning forward I am going to start my day with a smoothie.
> I’ll work on some tasteful recipes and up my exercise. My bike hasn’t been used much at all this year but it’s going to soon. Those weights are going to be permanently parked in my living room so that if I’m going to watch tv, I can at least work on some muscle tone to help speed up my metabolism some.
> 
> My biggest complain is the discomfort. Even under garments don’t fit like they should.
> Ouch!
> 
> Let’s do this Starsong.
> Seriously.



My three prong plan: 
1. Plenty of fruits and veggies, cut waaay back on simple carbs, fats and sweets. (Try to avoid sweets altogether because one cookie begets the next and the next until they're gone.) 
2. Walk the neighborhood more.
3. Light dinner and no eating after 5:30 pm. If desperate, a piece of fruit is ok. (Avoiding evening eating has actually been the most effective weight loss strategy I've ever used.) 

This has worked in the past few years. (As has a nasty case of the flu, but let's hold off on that.) 

TG-Christmas is a food intensive time, what with all the parties and gatherings we host and attend, plus the pizzas and cookies that get churned out of my kitchen during those 30 days. (Over 100 pizzas and 4500-5000 cookies.) I'm hyper-aware of the results of splurging from past overindulgences so I'm careful to only pick up a couple of holiday pounds to be dealt with in January. Yet another point in favor of entering the season at my fighting weight! 

You're on, Keesha. Let's do this. 
Seriously.

Today: Up 5 pounds.


----------



## Trade

198 again this morning.


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> OK, fresh resolve
> Gonna get under 200 by 2020
> The size 36 Wranglers are in the closet. mocking me.



My goal is to get to size 36 too. The 38's are getting a little loose but not enough to go down a size. I'm thinking that I will need to drop to 190 to get there.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I'm thinking that I will need to drop to 190 to get there.


Well, sir.....yer gonna do it
No doubt


----------



## Olivia

How about I gain a few pounds and join you gals? The more the merrier. 

Actually, I think I'll try to go ahead and see if I can lose two pounds for my morning weigh-in's 

After all, it's not just lose and done. It has to be something to always keep going steady with .


----------



## StarSong

Olivia said:


> How about I gain a few pounds and join you gals? The more the merrier.
> 
> Actually, I think I'll try to go ahead and see if I can lose two pounds for my morning weigh-in's
> 
> After all, it's not just lose and done. It has to be something to always keep going steady with .


Come on in, Olivia.  The water's fine!


----------



## Olivia

StarSong said:


> Come on in, Olivia.  The water's fine!



Thank you, but on second thought probably not a good idea. But good luck!


----------



## Gary O'

Olivia said:


> After all, it's not just lose and done. It has to be something to always keep going steady with


fact


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> Thank you, but on second thought probably not a good idea. But good luck!



You're cute just the way you are.


----------



## Keesha

Clearly I did or said something wrong once again so I am going to bow out of this group.


----------



## StarSong

No you didn't, Keesha.  Please stay.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Clearly I did or said *something* wrong once again so I am going to bow out of this group


*WUUUUT?*
'something'???...you got like six goin'
Who gives a rip.
Yer our baby sister, whatever you say is forgiven already

Don't bow out....weigh in

Damn kids


----------



## Lc jones

Gary O' said:


> *WUUUUT?*
> 'something'...you got like six goin'
> Who gives a rip.
> Yer our baby sister, whatever you say is forgiven already
> 
> Don't bow out....weigh in
> 
> Damn kids


righto


----------



## Trade

197 this morning.


----------



## Olivia

That's super great, Trade!


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> That's super great, Trade!


 
Thank you cutie pie!


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> You're cute just the way you are.






Olivia said:


> That's super great, Trade!





Trade said:


> Thank you cutie pie!



Think I'll be dropping some considerable weight

Feeling nauseated


----------



## Olivia

Gary O' said:


> Think I'll be dropping some considerable weight
> 
> Feeling nauseated



I'm happy I could help.


----------



## Olivia

Keesha said:


> Clearly I did or said something wrong once again so I am going to bow out of this group.



I'm with StarSong, Keesha. I don't see anything at all that you did or said wrong. I do wish you would continue with this thread. I'll enjoy watching your progress.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> Clearly I did or said something wrong once again so I am going to bow out of this group.


----------



## Keesha

Olivia said:


> I'm with StarSong, Keesha. I don't see anything at all that you did or said wrong. I do wish you would continue with this thread. I'll enjoy watching your progress.


Yes. I was being childish and insecure. 
My apologies. You are all such fine people. 
It’s my perception that goes astray at times. 

I’m totally on board to staying on track and losing this unwanted weight. 

After this weekend, things WILL change. 
I’ll be much more focussed. 

Restricting food consuming time does seem to work well as well as consuming plenty of water, working on stress reduction, as well as good quality sleep. 

.... but attitude had improved.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> 197 this morning


Gotta say here...that's freaking remarkable
Hard, solid loss of fat
After weeks of stagnation

Truly inspiring


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Gotta say here...that's freaking remarkable
> Hard, solid loss of fat
> After weeks of stagnation
> 
> Truly inspiring



There's just one little problem. I'm noticing that the skin on my belly is getting loose. It's not a good look. I hope this will go away eventually. I never had this when I lost weight when I was younger.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I'm noticing that the skin on my belly is getting loose


Yeah, stretched then relaxed skin ain't workin' so well with me, either.
I've noticed it in my upper arms, when relaxed, or in a hangy position.
Look down....*NGAH!* .....*GRAMPA!?*

Been doing some major curls lately, every three days


----------



## StarSong

1 pound down, 4 to go.  

It's almost certainly water weight, but I'll take it. No point in being fussy.


----------



## Olivia

Keesha said:


> Yes. I was being childish and insecure.
> My apologies. You are all such fine people.
> It’s my perception that goes astray at times.
> 
> I’m totally on board to staying on track and losing this unwanted weight.
> 
> After this weekend, things WILL change.
> I’ll be much more focussed.
> 
> Restricting food consuming time does seem to work well as well as consuming plenty of water, working on stress reduction, as well as good quality sleep.
> 
> .... but attitude had improved.
> [/QUOTE}


----------



## Olivia

Keesha, don't ever feel you're by yourself feeling alone and insecure. I'm like that myself a lot, too. It creeps up on yourself and you have to just let it go at times--easier said than done. It can be such a physical feeling which is not always by others really understood. Just remember it does pass. I understand you, Keesha. I get that, too.


----------



## win231

Trade said:


> There's just one little problem. I'm noticing that the skin on my belly is getting loose. It's not a good look. I hope this will go away eventually. I never had this when I lost weight when I was younger.


Take it from someone who lost 220 lbs.  I'm not removing mine.  (I was younger when I lost weight, so it isn't as bad as I've seen).  Unless it's causing problems, look at the loose skin as a reminder of what you accomplished.


----------



## Olivia

Deleted. Duplicate.


----------



## Olivia

win231 said:


> Take it from someone who lost 220 lbs.  I'm not removing mine.  (I was younger when I lost weight, so it isn't as bad as I've seen).  Unless it's causing problems, look at the loose skin as a reminder of what you accomplished.



I had a co-worker who had an adopted daughter who went through that extra skin reducing in some Asian  country where she had it done cheaper and she was happy with it. Not to say that was good,, but just another possibility.


----------



## StarSong

2 lbs. down, 3 to go.  

Once again, probably water weight. Once again, that's cool with me. I'll take motivation where I can get it. False cause is better than no cause at all.


----------



## Gary O'

win231 said:


> Take it from someone who lost 220 lbs. *I'm not removing mine*. (I was younger when I lost weight, so it isn't as bad as I've seen). Unless it's causing problems, look at the loose skin as a reminder of what you accomplished


Nice
My brother lost a bunch. Maybe not 220 but in the high 100s
He'd raise his shirt and turn his belly into a puppet with a big mouth for the kiddies
Sorta gross, but pretty doggone funny
Some kids got a kick outa it, some ran


----------



## Keesha

Lost a pound but might just find it by tomorrow 
I think the mint candies I’m eating during the day are playing havoc with my blood sugar so I may have to ditch them.


----------



## Trade

196 this morning. I wonder if that's for real or just a water weight thing. I haven't dropped 2 lbs. in 2 days since the early days of this diet.  But 196 it is.


----------



## Olivia

Trade said:


> 196 this morning. I wonder if that's for real or just a water weight thing. I haven't dropped 2 lbs. in 2 days since the early days of this diet.  But 196 it is.



In any case. . .


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Nice
> My brother lost a bunch. Maybe not 220 but in the high 100s
> He'd raise his shirt and turn his belly into a puppet with a big mouth for the kiddies
> Sorta gross, but pretty doggone funny
> Some kids got a kick outa it, some ran


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> In any case. . .



❤


----------



## Keesha

Olivia said:


> Keesha, don't ever feel you're by yourself feeling alone and insecure. I'm like that myself a lot, too. It creeps up on yourself and you have to just let it go at times--easier said than done. It can be such a physical feeling which is not always by others really understood. Just remember it does pass. I understand you, Keesha. I get that, too.



Thanks Olivia. My husband isn’t a huge guy but if push comes to shove, he can look after himself and rarely , if ever , shows any signs of insecurity. He’s  often telling me that he isn’t always secure and that the only difference is that I feel the insistent need to verbalize everything. It doesn’t usually make sense when or why I do it and while I feel like an idiot doing it, later once I fully process it , I feel better. 

At the current moment the amount I have to process feels overwhelming. There are decisions I have to make that I don’t want. Decisions that should have been made long ago and the reasons I didn’t make them are over the top crazy. 

It feels like a multiple death yet nobody died so I feel guilty for feeling such sorrow. It feels like an ending yet I’m not sure what’s ended. Why is there such pain attached to letting go of a situation that causes nothing but stress and sorrow?

I’m not actually expecting an answer. I just need to diffuse this heartache some and figure out why I’m feeling like I do. It feels like a failure when it should feel like an escape; a relief.

Anyway, have  been walking about 5  or  6 kilometres a day as well as riding my bike 4 to 5 kilometres. For some reason I stopped doing my yoga and now my body aches. 

Now I’m whining. 
Haha ok that was funny. 

Thank you for allowing me to vent. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> There's just one little problem. I'm noticing that the skin on my belly is getting loose. It's not a good look. I hope this will go away eventually. I never had this when I lost weight when I was younger.



https://www.healthline.com/health/how-to-tighten-loose-skin#takeaway


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> https://www.healthline.com/health/how-to-tighten-loose-skin#takeaway



Thanks Keesha. 

But I think I'm going to try my usual problem solving technique first. 

Ignore it and hope it goes away.


----------



## 911

I broke my ankle while working years ago. Sitting around and eating, I put on some extra weight. When the cast came off, my workouts began and I was able to quickly get my weight back to where it should have been. I firmedup pretty quickly, but had some loose skin around the belt area. My doctor told me that he doubt if I would be able to tighten it back up due to age making things go south, like gravity.

I had tried crunches and other tightening exercises to no avail. I went to a surgeon and asked about skin removal. He refused to do it and told me that he doubted if I would find any other doctor willing to perform the surgery. He told me the same thing that my GP told me. Get used to it. He doubted if I would ever get it firmed again.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> 196 this morning. I wonder if that's for real or just a water weight thing


yer steady losin', not up and down


----------



## Trade

196 again this morning. I was a bit worried about it too because I went up 4 lbs to 200 yesterday after eating. Normally I don't go up more than 2-3lbs during the day when I am dieting. And today the same thing. I was up to 200 right after breakfast.


----------



## StarSong

This morning I'm holding at 2 lbs. down, 3 to go.  Figure the lost water weight is replenishing itself and the scale loss is becoming fat loss.  In any event, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Gary O'

Still 212
My knee is all but healed
Walkin' today...big time


----------



## Trade

196. For the third morning in a row.


----------



## StarSong

Still 2 down, 3 to go.  Have a dinner date tonight and another tomorrow night.  Eek!


----------



## Olivia

StarSong said:


> Still 2 down, 3 to go.  Have a dinner date tonight and another tomorrow night.  Eek!



It takes time. Don't get discouraged. A few decades ago I decided to lose 20 pounds. It took me a year.


----------



## StarSong

Olivia said:


> It takes time. Don't get discouraged. A few decades ago I decided to lose 20 pounds. It took me a year.


Thanks.  Not discouraged yet.  After all, it's only 5 pounds and I'm nearly halfway there.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Have a dinner date tonight and another tomorrow night


Think lean...steak and self


----------



## StarSong

Ugh.... gained back one of the pounds.  So down 1, 4 to go.  High sodium Thai food last night.  Tonight I'll have much better control of the food though.  Burrito bowls served buffet style at our daughter's.  

Will need to have a beer though... a gal's gotta have some fun, right?


----------



## Liberty

StarSong said:


> Ugh.... gained back one of the pounds.  So down 1, 4 to go.  High sodium Thai food last night.  Tonight I'll have much better control of the food though.  Burrito bowls served buffet style at our daughter's.
> 
> Will need to have a beer though... a gal's gotta have some fun, right?


Here, Star...these nifty weight loss tools will help us all :


----------



## StarSong

Liberty said:


> Here, Star...these nifty weight loss tools will help us all :
> View attachment 78080


Hahahaha
I could use a set of these. Do you suppose you could rustle up a matching spoon? Maybe serving pieces, as well?


----------



## Liberty

StarSong said:


> Hahahaha
> I could use a set of these. Do you suppose you could rustle up a matching spoon? Maybe serving pieces, as well?


Yeah, maybe we could start marketing them, huh.  My dad, who was tall and thin used to say about a friend that was always on a diet , she needs to get her elbo fixed..."she's fat because every time her elbow bends, her mouth automatically flies open".


----------



## Trade

196 for the 4th day in a row. 

I feel pretty good about this. Now that I have broken through the plateau I hit at 200 it looks like I can drop about a pound a week on the 2000 day limit. So I'll stick with that for now. Only 6 lbs to go till 190. Then I'm going to go to Wally World and try on some 36 jeans. If they fit I'll stop there.


----------



## Keesha

Liberty said:


> Here, Star...these nifty weight loss tools will help us all :
> View attachment 78080


I think I would have still eaten as much as I did today even with these. The pleasure  was worth a bit of pain.


----------



## Catlady

911 said:


> I had tried crunches and other tightening exercises to no avail. I went to a surgeon and asked about skin removal.* He refused to do it and told me that he doubted if I would find any other doctor willing to perform the surgery*. He told me the same thing that my GP told me. Get used to it. He doubted if I would ever get it firmed again.



I'm very curious why he refused to do it.  Can you elaborate?


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> I think I would have still eaten as much as I did today even with these. The pleasure  was worth a bit of pain.



I'd just eat with my fingers.


----------



## Trade

196.


----------



## StarSong

Wow, Trade!  You really did break on through to the other side!  

Still holding at 1 down, 4 to go.  But no dinner or luncheon dates for a couple of days so I'm back on track until Weds evening.  

Staying strong when going out to eat is a serious challenge.


----------



## Olivia

StarSong said:


> Wow, Trade!  You really did break on through to the other side!
> 
> Still holding at 1 down, 4 to go.  But no dinner or luncheon dates for a couple of days so I'm back on track until Weds evening.
> 
> Staying strong when going out to eat is a serious challenge.



I agree with you about how well Trade is doing. Really takes effort and and dedication to one's goal. 

And I'm rooting for you, too, StarSong, in your venture in dieting. Five pounds is still not easy.


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> I agree with you about how well Trade is doing. Really takes effort and and dedication to one's goal.



I'm getting a lot of help from your mantra that you gave to me. "Hunger is your friend" 

I say that to myself a lot these days. It keeps me from falling off the wagon. 

In fact I'll probably be using it tonight. I finished dinner about an hour ago and I only have 100 calories left of my 2000. And it's still about 12 hours away from my morning weigh-in time.


----------



## StarSong

Hunger is your friend... guess I missed that one.  Will have to remember it.  
Thanks for the good thoughts, Olivia.  I'm determined to get back down.  Gotta catch the pounds when there aren't too many of them.


----------



## Trade

196 again. This is getting monotonous. So I'm going to go back to just posting my weight when there is a change.


----------



## Gary O'

Up a lb..213 today
But, that's prolly water weight (I'd just popped outa the shower)


----------



## StarSong

Not to get too nitpicky, but I'm down half a pound today.  So down 1.5, 3.5 more to go.


----------



## StarSong

WooHoo, nitpicking again - this time because I dropped the other half pound.  Back to down 2, 3 to go.  

The hungries started their torture around 8 p.m. last night but got shooed away by my inner mantra: "Hunger is your friend." Thanks to @Trade and @Olivia I made it through without snacking.

Dinner out tonight but this restaurant does offer lighter fare.


----------



## Olivia

StarSong said:


> The hungries started their torture around 8 p.m. last night but got shooed away by my inner mantra: "Hunger is your friend." Thanks to @Trade and @Olivia I made it through without snacking.



Yes, it does work! Otherwise hungry feelings can lead to giving in to temptations.


----------



## Liberty

Olivia said:


> Yes, it does work! Otherwise hungry feelings can lead to giving in to temptations.


For years now, I've not eaten after 7 pm or 7:30 pm  at the latest...makes all the difference in the world as it allows your body to actually burn the carbs you've already consumed throughout the day.  No weight issues.  If I lose a couple pounds, eat a bit more to gain it back.  If I gain a couple pounds, eat a bit less to lose it.  Presto, success.  No issues once your body gets adjusted to it.  Good luck, guys!


----------



## Catlady

StarSong said:


> Hunger is your friend... guess I missed that one.  Will have to remember it.
> Thanks for the good thoughts, Olivia.  I'm determined to get back down.  Gotta catch the pounds when there aren't too many of them.


The fewer pounds you need to lose, the longer it takes to lose them.  When you have a lot to lose, most of the fast initial loss is water.


----------



## StarSong

Another half pound gone.  2.5 down, 2.5 to go.  Woohoo! 
No lunch or dinner dates for a week, which should make the process much easier.


----------



## Gary O'

Well now.....215, up two from last weigh in

Wife made a huge apple tort 
I ate a huge apple tort

_*'Hunger is your friend'*_

Gotta do that hunger game thing

I'm too heavily invested in size 38 to continue my ways

I have no wood to chop
no cabin to build
no wood to haul

Gotta go hungry


----------



## StarSong

Hanging tough at 2.5 down, 2.5 to go.  I'm cool with that.  Just figuring my body is replacing temporary water weight loss with more permanent fat loss, and will shed the next half pound soon.  

Primary motivations: Making sure my clothing fits with ease and keeping body numbers under control, and not just the ones on the scale.
Just a few pounds difference can affect my naturally excellent blood pressure (106/69 this morning), so-so glucose (100 fasting), and will hopefully improve my distressingly poor lipid numbers (193 cholesterol and 202 triglycerides, _with _a daily statin ).

At 22.3, my BMI is just fine.

I'm typing those numbers in here to remind myself why I'm doing this.


----------



## Bob1950

*How to breathe yourself slim: It sounds potty, but a new book says breathing is scientifically proven to work*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ays-breathing-scientifically-proven-work.html


----------



## Gary O'

dropped two lbs
back to 213
ate a moderate breakfast and lunch

fruit and veggies for evening snacks

not suffering


----------



## StarSong

Staying at 2.5 down.


----------



## Trade

195 this morning! I had been stuck at 196 for 10 straight mornings. However the last few days the needle was holding at just a little past 195, so I had to round it up to 196. But this morning is was smack on 195. Now we'll see if that will hold.


----------



## Olivia

Trade said:


> 195 this morning! I had been stuck at 196 for 10 straight mornings. However the last few days the needle was holding at just a little past 195, so I had to round it up to 196. But this morning is was smack on 195. Now we'll see if that will hold.



That's great, Trade. You really are on your way to your goal of 190. I believe you can really make it!


----------



## Olivia

Bob1950 said:


> *How to breathe yourself slim: It sounds potty, but a new book says breathing is scientifically proven to work*
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ays-breathing-scientifically-proven-work.html



I don't need to lose weight, but that thing about how breathing correctly can help one to sleep better interests me. I'm going to read more of the article and the book.


----------



## StarSong

My dear father-in-law passed a couple of days ago.  For the next week I'll be happy to hold steady.  If not, I'll deal.  Bigger issues have my attention.


----------



## Olivia

StarSong said:


> My dear father-in-law passed a couple of days ago.  For the next week I'll be happy to hold steady.  If not, I'll deal.  Bigger issues have my attention.



I really sorry to hear that StarSong. No matter how strong one is, it's always very hard.


----------



## StarSong

Olivia said:


> I really sorry to hear that StarSong. No matter how strong one is, it's always very hard.


Thank, Olivia.  We will miss him terribly.  A good, kind man.  Uncomplicated, easy to be with, no BS, quick to smile.  A gentle man and a gentleman.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> A good, kind man. Uncomplicated, easy to be with, no BS, quick to smile. A gentle man and a gentleman.


I've known those.
They're cherished prizes in an unfortunate world


----------



## Trade

Still holding at 195. So that's six days now. But the needle on the scale was a little under that this morning. But not far enough to call it 194 since my policy is to always round up.

I decided to go to Wally World and see how a pair of 36 jeans would fit. My longer jeans are both 40's and they are starting to look like clown pants on me. I had a hard time finding the size I wanted. 36/30. They had lots of 36's but none in 30 length. Lots of 29's and lots of 32's, but no 30's. Finally I did find one pair. By the way, why do they call it a pair of jeans? It's only one garment? Maybe because it's for two legs? I've always wondered that. So then I went to the area where the fitting rooms are. Which were all locked of course and no employee at the station. So I look around and around and finally see someone in a Walmart employee uniform and I ask her if she can open up a fitting room for me so I can try on these jeans.

And she tells me she can’t, and that I will have to go to the customer service desk and ask them to call someone to do it. So I ask her why isn’t anyone at the station by the fitting rooms and she says they don’t have anyone there this early.

So I decided to Hell with this, I’ll go back to the rest rooms and try them on there. When I get back to the rest room area I see signs that read “No merchandise allowed in the rest rooms”. I suppose that’s to try to make it harder to shoplift. Well, I’m not a shoplifter, so I go in anyway.

One Walmart employee sees me go in with the jeans and when I get in there there’s one in there sweeping the floor but neither one of them says a word to me, so I try them on. And they are a bit snug, so that they will stay up without a belt, but not so much as to give me a muffin top, so I decided to buy them. Hopefully when I lose the 5 more lbs that I want to they will be totally fine. When they are I’ll order another pair just like them from Amazon and save the hassle of going to Walmart again.


----------



## StarSong

The funeral, family gatherings, and sadness that demanded group eating of comfort foods are mostly past me.  Jumping back on, though not quite where I left off.  One of the pounds returned so I'm back to down 1-1/2, 3-1/2 to go.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> Hopefully when I lose the 5 more lbs that I want to they will be totally fine. When they are I’ll order another pair just like them from Amazon and *save the hassle of going to Walmart again*


Yup
I wear 38s and 29 length, regular fit
I have two other brand new one's in the closet 36x29...at this juncture they may end up in my will

Looks like wallyword pretty much sucks nationwide


----------



## Liberty

Gary O' said:


> Well now.....215, up two from last weigh in
> 
> Wife made a huge apple tort
> I ate a huge apple tort
> 
> _*'Hunger is your friend'*_
> 
> Gotta do that hunger game thing
> 
> I'm too heavily invested in size 38 to continue my ways
> 
> I have no wood to chop
> no cabin to build
> no wood to haul
> 
> Gotta go hungry


Gary...so reminds me of hub when we were building this big old joint.  Took us three years and my mom said "saw him do things I never knew a man could do".  He would work all day as an engineer, come home, have dinner, and work all evening till 11 pm or so, 24/7.  He ate whatever and how much food he wanted.  Then had to "trim done" his appetite after we moved in.  Thankfully there are enough outdoor "chores" around this acreage to keep him slim!


----------



## Gary O'

Liberty said:


> He would work all day as an engineer, come home, have dinner, and work all evening till 11 pm or so, 24/7


Yup
Did that with a hundred year old house
Work thru the night, stumbling around, looking for tools somewhere on wunna the three floors, at 3AM, knowing Home Dopey would open in three hours


Liberty said:


> Took us three years and my mom said "saw him do things I never knew a man could do".


He's me
Wife fussed at me after seeing me sitting in a sand chair on the third floor roof, painting trim. 
Hey, it was comfy.


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> I wear 38s and 29 length, regular fit
> I have two other brand new one's in the closet 36x29...at this juncture they may end up in my will
> 
> Looks like wallyword pretty much sucks nationwide



I put my 40's into the Goodwill Donations box this morning.

Burned that bridge.


----------



## win231

People who think they have a weight problem really don't.
At 405 lbs, I'd explain, "I don't have a weight problem; I have a height problem.  I'm exactly the weight I should be...if I were 13 feet tall."


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I put my 40's into the Goodwill Donations box this morning


You're my god

I will tell others...'it* can* be done'


----------



## Trade

win231 said:


> People who think they have a weight problem really don't.
> At 405 lbs, I'd explain, "I don't have a weight problem; I have a height problem.  I'm exactly the weight I should be...if I were 13 feet tall."



Dayum Dude, and you weigh 170 now?

How long did it take you to lose that much?


----------



## win231

Trade said:


> Dayum Dude, and you weigh 170 now?
> 
> How long did it take you to lose that much?


In my photo, I'm at 183 lbs.  I'm at 170 now.  I've been there for 12 years.  It took about a year.
I've had a weight problem since birth.  It really wasn't very difficult - once I learned what foods to avoid - mostly processed foods. A processed food is _made _in a plant & has a long list of ingredients.  (ever watch "Cheetos" or a similar food being made in a TV documentary?) A natural food _comes _from a plant.  That's where 80% of our diet should come from.  I hear a lot about "portion control."  I've found that totally unnecessary.  I only need to control portions when I eat things I shouldn't - processed foods like bread, pasta, cookies, chips, etc.
Before I did research, I saw several doctors.  Most recommended surgery & tried to convince me to see their associates who specialize in weight-loss surgery.  Well, I was interested in weight loss; not helping their bank balances.  A couple of doctors told me to "just avoid fried foods."  I learned that if you want drugs or surgery, see a doctor.  If you want useful nutritional information, do some research.

Example:  https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/nation/2019/10/27/obesity-surgery-children-kids/40447663/


----------



## Ronni

win231 said:


> In my photo, I'm at 183 lbs.  I'm at 170 now.  I've been there for 12 years.  It took about a year.
> I've had a weight problem since birth.  It really wasn't very difficult - once I learned what foods to avoid - mostly processed foods. A processed food is _made _in a plant & has a long list of ingredients.  (ever watch "Cheetos" or a similar food being made in a TV documentary?) A natural food _comes _from a plant.  That's where 80% of our diet should come from.  I hear a lot about "portion control."  I've found that totally unnecessary.  I only need to control portions when I eat things I shouldn't - processed foods like bread, pasta, cookies, chips, etc.
> Before I did research, I saw several doctors.  Most recommended surgery & tried to convince me to see their associates who specialize in weight-loss surgery.  Well, I was interested in weight loss; not helping their bank balances.  A couple of doctors told me to "just avoid fried foods."  I learned that if you want drugs or surgery, see a doctor.  If you want useful nutritional information, do some research.
> 
> Example:  https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/nation/2019/10/27/obesity-surgery-children-kids/40447663/


Your story is so inspiring @win231!!  Do you mind giving me an example of a typical day of food for you?


----------



## Catlady

win231 said:


> I only need to control portions when I eat things I shouldn't - *processed foods like bread, pasta*, cookies, chips, etc.
> A couple of doctors told me to "just avoid fried foods."  I learned that if you want drugs or surgery, see a doctor.  If you want useful nutritional information, do some research.


I very SELDOM eat cookies and chips, I do eat some Ritz crackers a couple of times a week (I know, bad), and have pasta maybe once a week with homemade marinara sauce.  But, how about bread, is homemade bread also bad?  Yes, I use white all purpose unbleached flour, don't really like wheat bread.  I fry very seldom and I actually have bowel problems when on the rare occasion when I have deep fried foods.

Congrats on the weight loss, that took a lot of willpower!


----------



## win231

Ronni said:


> Your story is so inspiring @win231!!  Do you mind giving me an example of a typical day of food for you?


Breakfast is usually some fruit, cottage cheese, coffee.  Once or twice a month, I'll have ONE slice of toast. (I love bread, but it's a processed food)
Lunch - sometimes a large salad with beans.
Dinner - sometimes chicken & more salad or other veg.  Sometimes just fruit & cheese.  (I have a sweet tooth & always crave something sweet).
Snacks - raw fruit & usually nuts (in spite of some people saying "avoid nuts; they're high in fat & calories").  Yes, they are high in fat, but that type of fat doesn't cause weight gain.  Same with avocado - high in healthy fat.
Cookies, pastries, desserts etc.  on special occasions - Thanksgiving, birthdays, etc.  And small portions.

Note:  My previous breakfast (at 405 lbs) was 2-3 slices of toast or a bowl of cereal.  Doctor told me "Wheat bread is good; avoid white bread." He also said, "Avoid sweetened cereal; Corn Flakes are OK."  WRONG.  Bread (all kinds) is a processed food.  So is any type of cereal.
If you want to lose weight, eating bread (or anything made with flour) on a regular basis won't let you.  Look at the nutritional labels on bread & cereals.  Each slice of bread has 15-20 gms carbs (sugar).  So, if you eat 2 slices of bread, you're getting the same sugar as a 12-oz can of soda - (40 gms) & that's before you put anything on it.  Those little restaurant packets of sugar are 1 tsp which is 4 gms of sugar.  Tear open 10 of them & you'll see how much sugar you're getting in one soda or 2 slices of bread.  Who drinks only one can of soda?  That much sugar requires a lot of insulin.  Insulin is a fat storage hormone.  Check the label on a box of cereal; even worse.  When we were younger & more active, maybe we could use up all that sugar playing basketball for hours.  We're not as active when we're older.


----------



## win231

PVC said:


> I very SELDOM eat cookies and chips, I do eat some Ritz crackers a couple of times a week (I know, bad), and have pasta maybe once a week with homemade marinara sauce.  But, how about bread, is homemade bread also bad?  Yes, I use white all purpose unbleached flour, don't really like wheat bread.  I fry very seldom and I actually have bowel problems when on the rare occasion when I have deep fried foods.
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss, that took a lot of willpower!


"Everything tastes better when it sits on a Ritz."  HAHA
One of the saddest things I learned was about bread.  When I do eat bread, I eat the "Eziekel" brand which (at least) is made without flour.  But it still has 15 gms carbs (sugar) per slice.  It may not be an issue, unless you're trying to lose weight.

I also love pasta.  I had to get more bad news on the nutritional label - most pasta has 39 gms carbs per half cup.  "Half Cup??"  I'd eat a bowl.  A half cup is a canary-sized portion; I'd still be hungry.  Since bread & pasta don't taste sweet, I didn't think they had any sugar.  My previous serving of pasta had 80-100 gms sugar.


----------



## Catlady

win231 said:


> "Everything tastes better when it sits on a Ritz."  HAHA
> One of the saddest things I learned was about bread.  When I do eat bread, I eat the "Eziekel" brand which (at least) is made without flour.  But it still has 15 gms carbs (sugar) per slice.  It may not be an issue, unless you're trying to lose weight.
> 
> I also love pasta.  I had to get more bad news on the nutritional label - most pasta has 39 gms carbs per half cup.  "Half Cup??"  I'd eat a bowl.  A half cup is a canary-sized portion; I'd still be hungry.  Since bread & pasta don't taste sweet, I didn't think they had any sugar.  My previous serving of pasta had 80-100 gms sugar.


Well, I make my own breads.  The basic recipe one uses 6 tsp sugar and the Amish bread uses 1/3 cup sugar, that's two loaves each which I cut thin into 16 slices per loaves.  That's not bad, is it?  And I only have one (thin) slice per meal and two slices when making a sandwich.  I LOVE bread and refuse to give it up, but I don't have it everyday either.   When on a diet, bread is what I crave for the most.


----------



## win231

PVC said:


> Well, I make my own breads.  The basic recipe one uses 6 tsp sugar and the Amish bread uses 1/3 cup sugar, that's two loaves each which I cut thin into 16 slices per loaves.  That's not bad, is it?  And I only have one (thin) slice per meal and two slices when making a sandwich.  I LOVE bread and refuse to give it up, but I don't have it everyday either.   When on a diet, bread is what I crave for the most.


Well, it's not bad....unless you're trying to lose weight.  The "sugar" in bread is not the actual sugar you add.  Like any food, the carbohydrate in flour is converted to sugar (glucose) when it gets into your blood stream.  When wheat is ground (processed) into flour, it becomes high glycemic, meaning it spikes blood sugar quickly, causing your pancreas to quickly produce insulin.

Bread is what I crave, too.  But if I ate as much as I wanted to, I'd have to take a lot more insulin & that would cause weight gain.

By the way, I also used to make bread - just the smell in the house was pure ecstasy.  I almost cry when I drive by a bakery near my house.


----------



## Catlady

win231 said:


> By the way, I also used to make bread - *just the smell in the house was pure ecstasy*.  I almost cry when I drive by a bakery near my house.


LOL, I agree!
I don't know how true it is, but in old movies they show them giving people in prison only bread once a day and that would keep them alive, so bread MUST be the ''staff of life'' for sure.  I was thinking of the original  "The Count of Monte Christo".


----------



## IrisSenior

I do find that I lose more weight if I limit my bread and carbs. I have an app on my phone that I have been using for about a year and half. I have lost about 23lbs (along with hubby who has lost 50lbs). Limiting calories totals per day and eating more salad and fruit and limiting high fat bakery sweets, etc has made a big difference. I walk almost every day for 30 min to an hour and I feel so much better.


----------



## Ronni

@win231 thanks!

I have begun following a low carb approach to eating. I seldom eat bread so that hasn’t been a problem, but I miss rice and other grains, and fruit.

I was missing pasta too until I bought a cheap spiralizer from Amazon. I turn a zucchini into long ribbons, spoon pasta sauce or whatever other sauce over it that I would normally serve, and it’s a very acceptable substitute.


----------



## Liberty

Son is morbidly obese.  its been stunning to watch his weight accumulate.  All at once he went from obese to over the top.  When he was younger he was slim.  Then he began having wife issues and got a divorce. He has a nice business, but just can't seem to get it together with the eating issues.  He's talking about the "non-reversible" by-pass surgery.  A Bariatric  surgeon lives in his neighborhood and they are friends. 

He says "I just hate this, that I can't keep the weight off.  I can lose it on a low carb diet but can't maintain it".  His lifestyle is one of extensive travel and entertaining clients, which certainly doesn't help, of course, but is no excuse for not finding a plan that works 24/7.

Now he can't even do the things he used to and when he does go on a diet he doesn't lose the weight he used to, either.  Its like his muscles are surrounded with bubble wrap, and when he moves he doesn't even burn the calories like before.  Its sad.

Hub said  "son take care of yourself, I want you to bury me, not the other way around."

Sometimes wonder how someone can be so smart in one area and so clueless in another.
Its all about having that "decisive" moment, when you want to be thin more than you want that 
next shovel of food. Certainly hope he gets it.


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> I learned that if you want drugs or surgery, see a doctor. If you want useful nutritional information, do some research.



Truer words were never spoken. 

Most MDs are clueless about nutrition though they pretend otherwise. On reflection, it's probably a good thing that nutrition isn't their focus. Big Pharma's heavy pressure, dare I say bribery, for docs to prescribe the latest, greatest (most profitable) drugs, is well known. Imagine if Coke, Pepsi, Kraft, Nestle and the rest were pushing foods on them they way they push meds? We'd all be dead by age 25. 

My experience has mirrored yours, Win, in that I also have to avoid processed carbs like the plague they are. They not only bump up my weight, they make my body feel crummy. 

Under normal circumstances breakfast and lunch include 1/4 - 1/2 cup of beans, brown rice, or plain sweet potato, but the rest of the meal is comprised of non-starchy veggies, some tofu, and berries. Most days I eat large salads with lots of ingredients and stir fries (with a smidge of oil). 

When trying to shed a few pounds (like now), my dinners are very light - maybe a few rice cakes with peanut butter.


----------



## Catlady

StarSong said:


> Big Pharma's heavy pressure, dare I say bribery, for docs to prescribe the latest, greatest (most profitable) drugs, is well known. the rest of the meal is comprised of non-starchy veggies, some tofu, and berries. Most days I eat large salads with lots of ingredients and stir fries (with a smidge of oil).
> When trying to shed a few pounds (like now), my dinners are very light - maybe a few rice cakes with peanut butter.


I agree about doctors and pharma, I become suspicious when a doctor gets out the pad without even trying to try a non-drug alternative.
I tried rice cakes and didn't like them, and I'm a rice lover!
How do you serve tofu?  I usually drain the liquid it comes in, rinse it a couple of times, pat dry with towel, and freeze.  When defrosted it looks like chicken and has body in it, not the slimy feeling of the fresh tofu.


----------



## StarSong

PVC said:


> I agree about doctors and pharma, I become suspicious when a doctor gets out the pad without even trying to try a non-drug alternative.
> I tried rice cakes and didn't like them, and I'm a rice lover!
> How do you serve tofu?  I usually drain the liquid it comes in, rinse it a couple of times, pat dry with towel, and freeze.  When defrosted it looks like chicken and has body in it, not the slimy feeling of the fresh tofu.


I always liked puffed wheat and puffed rice cereal so it's no surprise that I like rice cakes.  They're really just a low-carb, low-calorie delivery system for the peanut butter, hummus and sliced tomato, (vegan) cream cheese and sliced green olives, or whatever schmear strikes my fancy.

I drain firm, organic tofu, then put it on a dinner plate and add a few other plates on top to weight it down. Let it set for a couple of hours so a lot of the liquid is released. I cut it into thirds, then into roughly 1/4" slices. Heat a frying pan with a little sesame seed oil, then add the tofu slices.. I stir periodically to turn them over. They're done when slightly golden.  Take them out and let them cool, keep in the fridge a few days.

I also do a Mexican style crumble that's easy-peasy. Costco's Taco Seasoning mix works just fine since my BP isn't sodium sensitive.  If yours is, then look on the magic Internet for a taco seasoning mix recipe. In a big bowl I add 2 Tbsp of the seasoning mix with 2 Tbsp of reduced sodium soy sauce (this is for a 16 oz block of tofu).

I press out the liquid as above, then use a fork to mash the tofu into pieces that range from the size of pineapple chunks to green peas. Stir it into the seasoning and mix it until all the tofu is pretty well coated. Put that in a frying pan (no oil) over medium heat and stir frequently. When the amount of steam being released lessens and the tofu starts to darken, it's done. Let it cool, then put it in the fridge. This is good on salads, as a tofu scramble instead of eggs, ingredient for burrito bowls, or a quick snack.


----------



## Trade

How old were you when you lost all that weight Win?


----------



## win231

Trade said:


> How old were you when you lost all that weight Win?


I was 30.


----------



## Catlady

StarSong said:


> I always liked puffed wheat and puffed rice cereal so it's no surprise that I like rice cakes.  They're really just a low-carb, low-calorie delivery system for the peanut butter, hummus and sliced tomato, (vegan) cream cheese and sliced green olives, or whatever schmear strikes my fancy.


Hmmm, that sounds yummy!  Will have to try it.  I like to roast peppers, take off the skins, rip into shreds and mix with olive oil and minced garlic.  I bet it would be good on rice cakes.

I can't always find tofu at Kroger, but yesterday found it so will try it your way.  I usually cut it up after defrosting and fry with onions and some garlic and then throw over rice and top with grated parmesan.


----------



## Catlady

win231 said:


> I was 30.


So, you kept it off for 37 years?  Good job!!!!  You must have tremendous will power.


----------



## StarSong

PVC said:


> I can't always find tofu at Kroger, but yesterday found it so will try it your way.



I buy four packs at Costco for about $5.50. Sprouts and other healthy-food focused grocers also tend to have a very good selection.


----------



## win231

PVC said:


> So, you kept it off for 37 years?  Good job!!!!  You must have tremendous will power.


Actually, I found it much more difficult to stop smoking at 30.  That required ALL the stubbornness I have & I have a lot.  It took me three attempts & no sleep for 3 nights.  Nicotine addiction is far worse than food addiction - probably because we still need to eat; just eat different foods.  But one puff while you're trying to quit & you're back at the beginning of the fight.


----------



## Catlady

win231 said:


> Actually, I found it much more difficult to stop smoking at 30.  That required ALL the stubbornness I have & I have a lot.  It took me three attempts & no sleep for 3 nights.  Nicotine addiction is far worse than food addiction - probably because we still need to eat; just eat different foods.  But one puff while you're trying to quit & you're back at the beginning of the fight.


I took one puff when I was 11 and coughed and never smoked again.  When I was 20 and working in an office and we all sat around eating lunch, I was the only one that didn't smoke and felt ''left out''.  But I've never been one to ''join the herd'' and quit the job after 3 months because I didn't like it.  I must have become addicted to coffee, though.  One time decided to quit and 3 days later had bad headaches and I almost never get headaches.  Someone suggested it could be the lack of caffeine, I drank a few sips, and poof the headache went away.  Oh well, I'm down to 2-3 cups a day now.  

You don't have to reply, but what happened when you were 30?  Sounds like it was some kind of a life changing time, you resolved to lose the weight AND quit smoking.


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> Actually, I found it much more difficult to stop smoking at 30.  That required ALL the stubbornness I have & I have a lot.  It took me three attempts & no sleep for 3 nights.  Nicotine addiction is far worse than food addiction - probably because we still need to eat; just eat different foods.  But one puff while you're trying to quit & you're back at the beginning of the fight.


Agreed.  I've heard interviews with heroin addicts who said they managed to get off junk but couldn't quit smoking.

Quitting smoking was a bear. Lots of ugly tumbles before I finally stuck the landing.


----------



## win231

PVC said:


> I took one puff when I was 11 and coughed and never smoked again.  When I was 20 and working in an office and we all sat around eating lunch, I was the only one that didn't smoke and felt ''left out''.  But I've never been one to ''join the herd'' and quit the job after 3 months because I didn't like it.  I must have become addicted to coffee, though.  One time decided to quit and 3 days later had bad headaches and I almost never get headaches.  Someone suggested it could be the lack of caffeine, I drank a few sips, and poof the headache went away.  Oh well, I'm down to 2-3 cups a day now.
> 
> You don't have to reply, but what happened when you were 30?  Sounds like it was some kind of a life changing time, you resolved to lose the weight AND quit smoking.


I was in a situation that I see frequently.  My wife was also overweight, though not quite as much - she was around 80 lbs. overweight.  When I became more & more disgusted with my appearance & started not caring about going on living like that, I started talking about losing weight, she did EVERYTHING she could to discourage me. When I'd get ready to go out for my walk, she begged me not to leave, saying ridiculous things like, "What if someone breaks into the house while you're gone?"  At dinner, she would dump half her food into my plate.  She constantly said, "I'm dying for some Rocky Road" or "Order us a pizza."  When I'd tell her not to encourage me to eat things I shouldn't, she would change the subject.  Finally, after months of this, I told her, _"If I have to lose YOU before losing weight, I will do it.  I don't want to but you are determined to sabotage my efforts.  We're supposed to love & support each other & you're doing the opposite."_
She promised to stop sabotaging, then on Valentine's day she handed me a heart-shaped box of chocolates.  That was the last straw.
A few months after my divorce, I attended a friend's birthday party & there was a psychologist there.  I chatted with her about my ex wife. She explained, "She was likely insecure & as long as you were grossly overweight, she didn't have to worry about other women looking at you." I've seen the same situation in reverse - a guy marries a woman who is seriously overweight & he feels more secure because he knows other men won't be looking at her.  Besides, he won't have to respect her because he knows she'd never leave him because she thinks no one else would want her. 
Re:  Quitting smoking:  I figured, "What's the use of improving my health by losing weight & continuing to do the worst thing I can do for my health?  Besides, between my weight & smoking, I had no energy; even getting up from the couch exhausted me.....let alone trying to exercise.


----------



## Catlady

@Win - I thought I didn't like you because you seem to hate ALL women, but that above is a great post!  You have my respect and admiration.


----------



## win231

PVC said:


> @Win - I thought I didn't like you because you seem to hate ALL women, but that above is a great post!  You have my respect and admiration.


Well, thanks.  Things aren't always as they seem; there is always more to the story than meets the eye.  "The devil is in the details."


----------



## fancicoffee13

Ronni said:


> All my life I've been slender, never had to worry about what I ate, gained under 25 pounds each pregnancy (5 kids) which I quickly shed, and had no weight issues at all,  just fluctuated between 130 and 135.  I'm 5' 8 1/2 so that was a good weight for me.  Don't hate me for all that, because it didn't last....menopause hit OMG!!!
> 
> I was close to 15 pounds heavier before it really hit home that this wasn't just my normal fluctuation.  Another 15 pounds before I realized that focusing on losing the weight wasn't going to cut it, I first of all needed to just stop the gain!!!  Another 10 pounds before I ended up tipping the scale at 175 pounds before I managed to even stop gaining!   At least it was evenly distributed so I didn't look quite as heavy as I was.
> 
> Tried every current diet out there to lose the weight, to no avail.  Lose a bit, gain it back.  Finally, after doing much research about what was happening to my body, I finally realized that I had to evolve a "diet" <way of eating> that I could maintain for the rest of my life, because I wasn't ever again going to be able to be eat the way I used to, and I needed to figure out a way to eat that I could actually sustain for the rest of my life, once the weight was gone, and that would facilitate a slow and steady loss rather than the dramatic plummet I was originally going for.
> 
> With much chagrin because it was the very LAST thing I wanted to do and the thing I had avoided up till this point, I started counting calories.  Ugh.  I found an app (My fitness Pal) that made that chore less onerous. This was back in 2014.  For the next year I slowly lost the weight, averaging 2 - 3 pounds a month, going from that original 175 pounds to a much more comfortable 145 pounds....still 10 pounds more than I'd averaged for so many years, but my body just kinda leveled out at that point, the weight loss stopped, my joints stopped hurting, I could move easily and quickly again, and I realized that unless I wanted to cut calories more drastically (and I didn't) this was now maintenance for me.
> 
> I've maintained that general weight since.  I fluctuate some (143 - 147) but it stays in that general range.  Or rather, it WAS staying in that range.  I've noticed this last 6 months that it's gotten harder to maintain it.  I'm eating the same, maintaining the same level of physical activity, but I'm struggling more and more with staying under 147.  It's very frustrating.
> 
> My question to all is how have you maintained an acceptable weight?  Are you walking, going to the gym, lifting, doing Pilates, what?  I have to change something because what has worked for me this last 4 years is no longer as effective.
> 
> What's worked for you?


You sound a lot like me.  Recently, I had a total knee replacement so I could not eat right.  Or exercise, so I waited until I could.  I am going to try the OMAD (one meal a day) diet.  Eating the right foods and maybe snack the right snacks and stay hydrated big time.  I don't have the answer but am going to just stay around 1200-1400 calories a day, few carbs and very little sugars.  I am around 170!  I want to be closer to 135.  So, we will see.


----------



## StarSong

Happy to report that I'm down 3 pounds, 2 to go.  How about the rest of you?  

@fancicoffee13 - bready carbs, sugar, and evening eating are what do me in, too. 

@win231 - I'm so sorry that you didn't have a marital partner who supported your efforts. A truly good marriage provides ongoing support by someone who cheers on your victories and lends a hand to pick yourself back up after a stumble. 
Kind of like this thread - and this forum.


----------



## Keesha

I haven’t weighed myself in a while since I wasn’t losing any more weight so have decided to only weigh myself once a week. Next Monday I’ll weigh myself to see if I’ve lost anything. 

Yesterday I jogged for one hour and did a one hour workout  using my balance ball. I’m feeling very positive about losing this extra 20 pounds I currently am holding onto. By Christmas I WILL be 20 pounds lighter.  That’s 8 weeks from now. 
2 1/2 pounds per week.


----------



## StarSong

Holding at down 3 with 2 to go.  

@Keesha - As someone who needs constant positive reinforcement to stay strong - or a reality check when I stray - I salute your strength of will.

Tonight will be a double whammy. Our son and DIL are coming over for dinner and to enjoy our neighborhood's many Trick-or-Treaters, AND the big bag of Costco candy will be uncorked.

I'll manage the amount of candy leftovers by sending most home with our DIL. She's a hair stylist who'll happily share the wealth with her customers. We'll hold onto some of the little packets of M & Ms though.


----------



## Keesha

Ohhhhhhh candy!
I fold when it comes to candy. 
My husband works for a company that owns the worlds chocolate resources so is constantly bringing home free chocolate. Life’s tough at times 

But Costco candy? Why do you think I’m wanting to lose all this weight? It’s so I can enjoy some of those awesome treats and not hate myself later. lol 

But thank you for your kinds words. I really appreciate it. 

Yesterday I jogged for 45 minutes and did a one hour balance ball workout. It’s a GAIAM workout. 
Meaning it’s great. 

My meals are delicious. Here’s my lunch.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Ohhhhhhh candy!
> I fold when it comes to candy.
> My husband works for a company that owns the worlds chocolate resources so is constantly bringing home free chocolate. Life’s tough at times
> 
> But Costco candy? Why do you think I’m wanting to lose all this weight? It’s so I can enjoy some of those awesome treats and not hate myself later. lol
> 
> But thank you for your kinds words. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Yesterday I jogged for 45 minutes and did a one hour balance ball workout. It’s a GAIAM workout.
> Meaning it’s great.
> 
> My meals are delicious. Here’s my lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79795


Beautiful presentation!  I need way more veggie volume to fill up, but that's probably because I don't eat meat or dairy and go very light on fats and oils.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Beautiful presentation!  I need way more veggie volume to fill up, but that's probably because I don't eat meat or dairy and go very light on fats and oils.


Thank you. I’m pumping up the veggies and oils. 
What I’m finding is that when I increase my protein and healthy oils, it keeps me full all day long. Healthy oils are something I won’t ever skimp out on since they are essential for maintaining healthy shiny hair. It’s been discovered that eliminating simple sugars, simple starches and junk food is great for losing weight and not skip out on healthy oils. They are essential for proper brain function also. Studies have shown that all decreasing fats and oils through dieting can lead to depression.


----------



## StarSong

@Keesha - Dieting itself can - and usually does - depress me.  Not clinically though - it's just a reaction to skipping the preferred foods like Dove chocolate in favor of zucchini.  Which I also like, but not to the same degree.  

Agreed about including healthy fats and oils and the importance of skipping sugars, starches and junk.


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> Ohhhhhhh candy!
> I fold when it comes to candy.
> My husband works for a company that owns the worlds chocolate resources so is constantly bringing home free chocolate. Life’s tough at times
> 
> But Costco candy? Why do you think I’m wanting to lose all this weight? It’s so I can enjoy some of those awesome treats and not hate myself later. lol
> 
> But thank you for your kinds words. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Yesterday I jogged for 45 minutes and did a one hour balance ball workout. It’s a GAIAM workout.
> Meaning it’s great.
> 
> My meals are delicious. Here’s my lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79795


Nice photo for someone with a food addiction.  What time should I be over?


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> it's just a reaction to skipping the preferred foods like Dove chocolate in favor of zucchini.


It’s a no brainer. The chocolate of course . Lol  
So we have to fight in order to succeed.  

We can do it 
We can do it
We can do it


----------



## fancicoffee13

Starting the OMAD today.  I had supper tonight, so I will drink plenty of healthy water today and then have a good supper tonight.  By the way, is there a healthy snack to have to help stave off the hunger before supper?  I really can't do much exercise except those for my total knee replacement.  I do get on the bike for awhile to help with the bend of my new knee.  About 10 minutes so far.


----------



## Keesha

Fruit is usually a good thing to have to ward off hunger until you have a proper meal. It should digest very well.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> Fruit is usually a good thing to have to ward off hunger until you have a proper meal. It should digest very well.



Not for me it isn't. Basically fruit is all sugar. And since I'm pre-diabetic and insulin resistant if I eat a piece of fruit I will feel like I am *STARVING TO DEATH* in about 1/2 hour. I need protein and fat, lots of fat, to ward off hunger. That why my preferred is a can of sardines in olive oil. And I drink all the oil.

Not to mention, fruit gives me gas.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> Not for me it isn't. Basically fruit is all sugar. And since I'm pre-diabetic and insulin resistant if I eat a piece of fruit I will feel like I am *STARVING TO DEATH* in about 1/2 hour. I need protein and fat, lots of fat, to ward off hunger. That why my preferred is a can of sardines in olive oil. And I drink all the oil.


Yes fructose indeed but you’re diabetic so it is a bit different. 

Protein is probably better, like an egg, some nuts or piece of cheese or meat. The reason I didn’t add this is because she’s on the one meal a day thing and I’m not sure if these things are considered inferring with the one meal a day.  

I’m only just familiarizing myself with the OMAD diet.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> View attachment 79795



That reminds me of the Gnome's supper.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> That reminds me of the Gnome's supper.


Ah Trade. Now you’re confusing me. 
That was a HUGE meal. Aren’t gnomes little spooky dwarfs?


----------



## Keesha

This isn’t  a ‘supper’ gnome. 
It’s a SUPER gnome.


----------



## StarSong

Trade said:


> That reminds me of the Gnome's supper.


Remember in the 70s when novelle cuisine hit big time?  Teeny-tiny portions.  I'd go out on a dinner date and find myself eating another dinner when I got home.


----------



## Catlady

fancicoffee13 said:


> Starting the OMAD today.  I had supper tonight, so I will drink plenty of healthy water today and then have a good supper tonight.  By the way, is t*here a healthy snack to have to help stave off the hunger before supper*?  I really can't do much exercise except those for my total knee replacement.  I do get on the bike for awhile to help with the bend of my new knee.  About 10 minutes so far.


It's okay if you eat that snack during your ''eating window''.  If you eat ANYTHING during your fasting window, it will break up the fast and your body will use up the sugar/carb of the snack instead of your fat cells.   This diet is very forgiving, you can cheat if you want but you will not lose weight as fast as you could.  I've cheated plenty and skipped many days at a time and it took me one whole year to lose 13 lbs whereas I could have lost my 24 lbs in 3 months or so.   @Invictus and I plan to cheat plenty this holiday season and then get back on the horse in January.  When I do the 72 hour water fast I lose about 6 lbs, so doing that in January I will get rid of whatever extra weight I gain during the holidays.

If this diet is too hard for you, you can always just try to fast for 16 hours and eat the other 8 hours during the time of day when you're the most hungry, mine is the afternoon and evening.  Or, you could just skip one meal in the beginning, even that will help with weight loss.


----------



## win231

Trade said:


> Not for me it isn't. Basically fruit is all sugar. And since I'm pre-diabetic and insulin resistant if I eat a piece of fruit I will feel like I am *STARVING TO DEATH* in about 1/2 hour. I need protein and fat, lots of fat, to ward off hunger. That why my preferred is a can of sardines in olive oil. And I drink all the oil.
> 
> Not to mention, fruit gives me gas.


Fruit gets a bad rap because it tastes sweet.  Most fruit is actually low glycemic.  It is high in vitamins, micronutrients & fiber.  Dark-colored fruit is high in antioxidants.  Berries are even lower in sugar.  A medium-size fruit (the size of a tennis ball) has only 15 gms of carbs & 4 gms fiber.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...hart&simid=608038785610154469&selectedIndex=1


----------



## Trade

194 this morning. Finally. That pound from 195 to 194 took 12 days to come off. But I still lost a total of 5 during the month of October. I started October out at 199.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> 194 this morning. Finally. That pound from 195 to 194 took 12 days to come off. But I still lost a total of 5 during the month of October. I started October out at 199.


What is your height and your goal weight?

According to this article the goal weight for my height of 5'5'' is 114-144.  I now weigh 150 and my goal is 140.  I used to weigh 125 when young, but when old that 125 lbs would make me look like a skeleton, since the skin is not elastic and the muscle not as robust.
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/323446.php


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> That reminds me of the Gnome's supper.


Just for reference purposes here’s a standard teaspoon and a large egg on the plate. 
It’s a huge plate so was a huge meal. 

Yesterday I jogged one hour but didn’t do my one hour workout. I was too tired but will do it today. 
Yesterday rained all day so I jogged in the rain. Today it snowed.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> What is your height and your goal weight?
> 
> According to this article the goal weight for my height of 5'5'' is 114-144.  I now weigh 150 and my goal is 140.  I used to weigh 125 when young, but when old that 125 lbs would make me look like a skeleton, since the skin is not elastic and the muscle not as robust.
> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/323446.php



According to that chart I’m not overweight. 
I was 125 pounds last year and looked thin. The thing with becoming too thin is that it ‘does’ makes us look older.  

I’m a bit taller than you PVC but get what you mean


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> According to that chart I’m not overweight.
> I was 125 pounds last year and looked thin. The thing with becoming too thin is that it ‘does’ makes us look older.
> I’m a bit taller than you PVC but get what you mean


I'm puzzled, if you're not overweight why then are you doing the OMAD (or whatever?) diet?  Just doing a minimum of weight training will tone you up and you'll look good.

When I was going to the gym and doing moderate bodybuilding I looked very toned and when I went to put on my pants one day they fell to the floor.  LOL   I was soooo proud of myself.   And at the time I weighed 147, which WAS overweight according to the chart.   Back then it worked for me because I worked the third shift and on my way home at 7am I would stop at the gym and do my weight lifting then.  Then when I retired I was/am too lazy to leave the house and go to the gym and am too lazy to do it at home.  I do have dumbbells but I like machines better.  I should do some weight lifting because strong muscles prevent falls and falls are the biggest enemy of old people.


----------



## Keesha

Why am I wanting to lose 20 pounds by Christmas?
My entire life I’ve been very trim and fit. 5’7” - 125 pounds and it looked good on me. 

I stayed thin by eating well and staying active but after some serious trauma ,  I hibernated and purposely gained weight with the goal to look unattractive. After gaining all the weight I then had one more reason to hate myself so two years ago I finally lost all the weight and loved it, except for the saggy skin. 

Then I started caring for my parents so I was putting other people’s health before my own and gained about 30 pounds so am at 155. After being so thin, this feels frumpy now. I can’t flex as well as I used to, things don’t fit like they used to. 

I love food, especially special holiday foods including cakes and candies and I don’t want to be dieting during the holidays. If I lose 20 pounds then my favourite clothes will fit like they used to and I won’t feel guilty for indulging in my food favourites this Christmas . I think once I reach 135 I’ll decide if I want to lose any more. 

I’ve got some places I will be playing my  saxophone  at so I want to look my best this for that also.

Those are my reasons.


----------



## Keesha

The chart says that the healthy range is from 121 to 153 pounds and I’d be somewhere in there so I’m good. According to this I’m only 2 pounds overweight.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> View attachment 79795



The only thing that looks like it might be OK are those little brown things on the bottom right. 

What are they? Chicken McNuggets? If so I could eat about 30 of them.


----------



## Trade

win231 said:


> Fruit gets a bad rap because it tastes sweet.  Most fruit is actually low glycemic.  It is high in vitamins, micronutrients & fiber.  Dark-colored fruit is high in antioxidants.  Berries are even lower in sugar.  A medium-size fruit (the size of a tennis ball) has only 15 gms of carbs & 4 gms fiber.



If you say so Win.

I'm just going by how I feel after I eat it which is about the same as if I'd had me an RC Cola and a Moon Pie.


----------



## Catlady

@Keesha -  Yeah, I'm trying to decide what to do once I reach 140.  Whether to continue the OMAD diet, start eating 3 small meals (won't work, I'm sure), or force myself to eat fruit for lunch and one meal at dinnertime.   I would like to do at least some weightlifting, no matter what I decide to build up those muscles and get stronger.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> The only thing that looks like it might be OK are those little brown things on the bottom right.
> 
> What are they? Chicken McNuggets? If so I could eat about 30 of them.


No they are chicken thighs baked in the oven. My oven . You could eat 30 chicken thighs?
I don’t eat McNuggets

It’s two Baked chicken thighs. Caesar salad and veggies including Brussel sprouts, zuchinni, carrots,    green beans and yams. All good healthy food.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> @Keesha -  Yeah, I'm trying to decide what to do once I reach 140.  Whether to continue the OMAD diet, start eating 3 small meals (won't work, I'm sure), or force myself to eat fruit for lunch and one meal at dinnertime.   I would like to do at least some weightlifting, no matter what I decide to build up those muscles and get stronger.



So we will wing it together. I’m starting weight lifting also. It helps tone up that loose skin. I think it’s good that we at least have a plan. I’m looking forward to building up muscles and getting stronger.


----------



## fancicoffee13

PVC said:


> It's okay if you eat that snack during your ''eating window''.  If you eat ANYTHING during your fasting window, it will break up the fast and your body will use up the sugar/carb of the snack instead of your fat cells.   This diet is very forgiving, you can cheat if you want but you will not lose weight as fast as you could.  I've cheated plenty and skipped many days at a time and it took me one whole year to lose 13 lbs whereas I could have lost my 24 lbs in 3 months or so.   @Invictus and I plan to cheat plenty this holiday season and then get back on the horse in January.  When I do the 72 hour water fast I lose about 6 lbs, so doing that in January I will get rid of whatever extra weight I gain during the holidays.
> 
> If this diet is too hard for you, you can always just try to fast for 16 hours and eat the other 8 hours during the time of day when you're the most hungry, mine is the afternoon and evening.  Or, you could just skip one meal in the beginning, even that will help with weight loss.


I got up this morning and had a cup of coffee and ate absolutely nothing until supper.  Then I had plain fried rice with chicken, a burrito and slice of pecan pie.  About 900 calories.  I have drank lots of water during the day.  What is the eating window?  I ate nothing in between the coffee and supper.


----------



## Catlady

fancicoffee13 said:


> I got up this morning and had a cup of coffee and ate absolutely nothing until supper.  Then I had plain fried rice with chicken, a burrito and slice of pecan pie.  About 900 calories.  I have drank lots of water during the day.  *What is the eating window? * I ate nothing in between the coffee and supper.


The eating window is the hours you allow yourself to eat.  It can be any time during the day up to a maximum of 8 hours.  I allow myself an eating window of only two hours, from 5 to 7pm and eat nothing the rest of the 24 hours.  *You did wonderful!* How many hours are you allowing yourself to eat and what times? Just curious. Just remember, the more hours you fast and the less you eat during your eating window the more weight you will lose, and more if you also exercise of course.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> No there are chicken thighs baked in the oven. My oven . You could eat 30 chicken thighs?
> I don’t eat McNuggets



Maybe your plate is bigger than I thought. I thought they were nugget sized. I like chicken thighs. I get the boneless skinless ones. I generally eat 4 at a time.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> Maybe your plate is bigger than I thought. I thought they were nugget sized. I like chicken thighs. I get the boneless skinless ones. I generally eat 4 at a time.


That’s what I thought and why I showed you the actually size of the plate in comparison to a teaspoon. 

Anyway, I like chicken thighs also. These were on sale with the skin on / bone in but I took the skin off. 

Tonight I had drumsticks with a plateful of assorted roasted vegetables.


----------



## Keesha

fancicoffee13 said:


> I got up this morning and had a cup of coffee and ate absolutely nothing until supper.  Then I had plain fried rice with chicken, a burrito and slice of pecan pie.  About 900 calories.  I have drank lots of water during the day.  What is the eating window?  I ate nothing in between the coffee and supper.



You are doing great. Great meal planning. 
My window of eating is 6 hours - from 12 to 6. 
It seems to be working well so far. I’m not hungry at all and still feel energized.
Yayyy.


----------



## fancicoffee13

PVC said:


> The eating window is the hours you allow yourself to eat.  It can be any time during the day up to a maximum of 8 hours.  I allow myself an eating window of only two hours, from 5 to 7pm and eat nothing the rest of the 24 hours.  *You did wonderful!* How many hours are you allowing yourself to eat and what times? Just curious. Just remember, the more hours you fast and the less you eat during your eating window the more weight you will lose, and more if you also exercise of course.


Well, I will create a eating window of probably 3-4 hours and fast the rest.  I will eat a big meal (right foods and proportions) one day at lunch and another day at supper.  I will drink plenty of liquids and exercise.  Does a person do this everyday of the week or just 3 days a week.  I want to lose a lot of weight - 40 lbs - even during the holidays.  Does that help?


----------



## Catlady

fancicoffee13 said:


> Well, I will create a eating window of probably 3-4 hours and fast the rest.  I will eat a big meal (right foods and proportions) one day at lunch and another day at supper.  I will drink plenty of liquids and exercise.  Does a person do this everyday of the week or just 3 days a week.  I want to lose a lot of weight - 40 lbs - even during the holidays.  Does that help?


What you're doing is an entirely different version of what I'm doing.  I eat everyday at the same time, I don't want to have to remember when I need to eat at breakfast or lunch or dinner.  But, whatever works for you, this diet is very forgiving.  Try different ways and see what works for you.  There is even one intermittent diet called the 5:2 diet where you eat five days a week and fast two days.  I tried it and didn't like it, it meant I had to fast 36 hours twice a week, that was rough.

You don't want to lose weight too fast, your skin won't have time to shrink along with the weight loss and you'll end up with bags of skin hanging.  My gym  trainer told me it was not healthy to lose more than 2 lbs a week, she said one lb a week is the best.   And once you lose the weight, you'll need to figure out how to maintain the weight loss.  I'm still trying to figure out how to do that once I lose my 10 lbs.  I'll either keep up this way or try to eat smaller portions in 3 meals and then go back to OMAD when/if the weight creeps back on.


----------



## Keesha

Yesterday I did a one hour walk / jog and one hour balance ball. 

Now I remember why I don’t eat much fruit. 
Too much fructose. I‘M best off eating the same thing twice. Anyway I’m staying on track


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> You don't want to lose weight too fast, your skin won't have time to shrink along with the weight loss and you'll end up with bags of skin hanging.  My gym  trainer told me it was not healthy to lose more than 2 lbs a week, she said one lb a week is the best.   And once you lose the weight, you'll need to figure out how to maintain the weight loss.  I'm still trying to figure out how to do that once I lose my 10 lbs.  I'll either keep up this way or try to eat smaller portions in 3 meals and then go back to OMAD when/if the weight creeps back on.



THIS ^^^^^ is really good info that’s extremely important. I lost too much weight all at once and had wrinkly skin. It’s not an attractive site and I think a lot of people gain the weight back due to this. Another good reason to weight lift and exercise as you are losing weight. Gaining greater muscle tone is suppose to help stretch the skin and keep it looking healthy

Good point to bring up


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> THIS ^^^^^ is really good info that’s extremely important. I lost too much weight all at once and had wrinkly skin. It’s not an attractive site and I think a lot of people gain the weight back due to this. *Another good reason to weight lift and exercise as you are losing weight*. Gaining greater muscle tone is suppose to help stretch the skin and keep it looking healthy  Good point to bring up



There is an Indian tribe here in Tucson where the majority of the members are diabetic and morbidly obese.  I used to see some that had two basketball size ''balls'' in the front on either side of the belly that used to swing when they walked.  I asked someone and they told me that they probably lost a lot of weight very fast and then regained the weight and the fat cells went into the  stretched out skin.  The only way to get rid of that stretched out skin is by plastic surgery.  Hey, it takes a LONG time to put on that weight, yet people expect to get rid of the weight in a fraction of that time.  Better slow and steady, that will give the stomach time to shrink, too.


----------



## Trade

> ="Keesha, post: 1162214, member: 5887"
> My window of eating is 6 hours - from 12 to 6.



This is my kind of eating window.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Keesha

Walked one hour yesterday as I was with my husband and he doesn’t jog. 
Lost almost 2 pounds and am happy with my progress.


----------



## Gary O'

After weeks of study, I have found gaining a certain amount of weight is in direct proportion to ingesting a certain amount of cake.

My lady is a wonderful cook, and just as good at baking
A single layer poke cake can appear overnight
The next day I'll peck at it in passing
Somehow it disappears by evening

I've redirected her efforts toward soups and salads
Tomorrow.....oatmeal
then
just one more meal to keep back the hungrys


----------



## win231

When we've had company & there are goodies in the fridge that aren't usually there, I have trouble sleeping.  I keep hearing the goodies calling my name from inside the fridge.


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> After weeks of study, I have found gaining a certain amount of weight is in direct proportion to ingesting a certain amount of cake.


Yes the consequences of being a good cook are certainly bittersweet. Cake and ice cream did it for me the last few months but I did enjoy it.


----------



## Trade

Weighed in at 195 this morning. For the last 10 days I have been bouncing between 194 and 195. So I seem to have hit a plateau. I am tempted to just say that 195 is good and switch over to just maintaining that. It's only 5 lbs more than what I weighed when I graduated from high school. But then I am an inch shorter now and my body at 72 is not the same as it was when I was 18. I'm going to decide over the next few days.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> Weighed in at 195 this morning. For the last 10 days I have been bouncing between 194 and 195. So I seem to have hit a plateau.* I am tempted to just say that 195 is good and switch over to just maintaining that*. It's only 5 lbs more than what I weighed when I graduated from high school. But then I am an inch shorter now and my body at 72 is not the same as it was when I was 18. I'm going to decide over the next few days.


When I was young I weighed 125, if I weighed that now I would look like a skeleton.  If you do weightlifting, I bet you already look good.  Be happy!


----------



## Trade

I took a break from my diet yesterday. Not a binge, just a break. Went up to 2400 calories. And this morning I weighed in at 195 up one from yesterday, most likely because I had those last 400 calories right before I went to bed. I'm not sure how I'm going to proceed from here. I'll play it by ear. On this date (Nov. 15th) last year I was 215. So I'm down 20 lbs from that. And I'm down 35 from my all time high that I of 230 that I hit about 8 years ago. Plus I'm only 5 lbs over what I was when I graduated from High School. 

In addition to weighing I take my blood pressure every mornimg and keep a 10 day moving average of that.  Last year at this time my blood pressure was averaging 118/71. This year that avergae is down to 108/65. So I'm getting some benefit from the weight loss on that front.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> On this date (Nov. 15th) last year I was 215. So I'm down 20 lbs from that. And I'm down 35 from my all time high that I of 230 that I hit about 8 years ago. Plus I'm only 5 lbs over what I was when I graduated from High School.



Sounds like you keep a diary?  Every day?  How far back?  I was doing it a few years back, even writing exactly what I ate every day, it got old fast.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> So I'm down 20 lbs from that. And I'm down 35 from my all time high


When I grabbed a new pound of butter from the fridge, I held it in my hand, hefted it a bit.
Then considered 5 of those
Then considered 15 of those
*THAT* .....is considerable weight
I was at my all-time high of 265 before retirement 
I'm still 50 lbs under that, and the needle on the scale is again moving the right direction
Winter is coming, and exercise will go indoors
Not sure how/where
But, my intake volume is in control

Happy


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> Sounds like you keep a diary?  Every day?  How far back?  I was doing it a few years back, even writing exactly what I ate every day, it got old fast.



I wish I'd kept a journal. But no. But I do keep spreadsheets of my weight, blood pressure, workouts, and gas mileage on my computer. They are manifestations of my Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.


----------



## Catlady

Today I  received a package and I was not expecting any, so I thought it had been delivered by mistake.  Turns out it was a gift package from a relative.  We email about once a week and she recently asked me if I was going to cook myself a turkey, even though I told her many times that I've been a vegetarian for 35 years.  I've also told her several times that I am presently on a ''time restricted diet''.  What was in the package?  Expensive cookies from a place called ''Cheryl's".

I will graciously thank her for them, of course.  She's a very sweet person, but certainly has a low attention span or bad memory.  They say to put in freezer if not eating right away, so I did that and will eat one once in a blue moon when I get the ''sweet tooth craving''.  I HATE throwing away food, it feels like a sin.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> I wish I'd kept a journal. But no.



Well, you can start if you think it's a good idea.  I got tired of it after a few months.  I also listed my weight and my bust/waist/hip measurements.  Talk about OCD!


----------



## Keesha

I used to keep a daily journal where I recorded  in the type of exercise I did as well as the food I ate and found it very helpful. Maybe I’ll start that up again to satisfy my OCD.


----------



## Olivia

I've had many journals in my past. Problem is, they're all blank. I wish I had written in my travel journals when I was visiting Austria. It could have brought back really nice memories and reminded me where I was when.

I have a couple of blank journals now. I think I'll start actually writing in them to remind myself to eat better. Even if one or two sentences, it'll still be something.  I really think there is something positive in some sorts of OCD.


----------



## Catlady

Olivia said:


> I've had many journals in my past. Problem is, they're all blank. I wish I had written in my travel journals when I was visiting Austria. It could have brought back really nice memories and reminded me where I was when.  I have a couple of blank journals now. I think I'll start actually writing in them to remind myself to eat better. Even if one or two sentences, it'll still be something.  I really think there is something positive in some sorts of OCD.



Ahh, I had to look up the difference between a journal and a diary.  I have now been educated.    I kept a diary from age 14 to age 24, then quit.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
{{These two words—diary and journal—are often used interchangeably, but there is actually a difference between the two. A diary is something that is more likely to be used every day to record specific things that happened on a specific day. It can be used to record feelings, moods, and emotions. A diary can also track data to help you make an important discovery. For instance, writing in a food diary might help you uncover the source of your migraine headaches. Tracking your exercise habits may help you make a connection between your mood and whether or not you were physically active that day.  The contents of a journal, on the other hand, aren't necessarily constrained by the dates on a calendar. Journals can include random thoughts, lists, ideas, pictures, doodles, memories, song lyrics, and anything else that comes to mind.}}


----------



## Keesha

The exercise and diet section was usually the smallest section in my journal writing. It was in 5 sections. 

1/. Spiritual 
2/. Diet and exercise 
3/. Home 
4/. Relationships 
5. Things to do 

It is very helpful in pinpointing food sensitivities etc.


----------



## Olivia

I think I'd do better with a journal, although I never kept a diary. I think of a diary as a girl writing about her young angst. I still don't like writing about my personal life. When I'm gone, I want to be gone with everything inside me still private.


----------



## Catlady

Olivia said:


> I think I'd do better with a journal, although I never kept a diary. I think of a diary as a girl writing about her young angst. I still don't like writing about my personal life. When I'm gone, I want to be gone with everything inside me still private.


LOL, that's why I quit writing my diary at 24, but I simply can't stomach the idea of destroying my old diaries.  I didn't murder anyone, so who cares what they read in it.


----------



## Olivia

PVC said:


> LOL, that's why I quit writing my diary at 24, but I simply can't stomach the idea of destroying my old diaries.  I didn't murder anyone, so who cares what they read in it.



We all have our "things" Much of it is why we overeat to being with. So, I guess this bit of a diversion from this topic is maybe relevant in some way.


----------



## Keesha

I finally figured out what’s  up with this thread.


----------



## Catlady

@Keesha = just curious, are you still doing the ''time restricted diet''?  I still am but seem to have hit a plateau, not losing my usual 2 lbs a week.  I suppose it will be harder and harder the closer I get to my goal.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> @Keesha = just curious, are you still doing the ''time restricted diet''?  I still am but seem to have hit a plateau, not losing my usual 2 lbs a week.  I suppose it will be harder and harder the closer I get to my goal.


Yes I am but I’m not doing so great losing weight however my clothes are looser and I’m feeling more toned up. I bought a really cool vegetable noodle maker thing which has really changed up my eating.
Now I make zoodles out of zuchinni s and cauliflower rice. This weekend I’m having a low carb pizza made of cauliflower and I’m looking forward to it.

Do you have one of these noodle maker things ?

Today i walked 7 kilometres. Three with my dogs & 4 without them.

How have you been doing PVC?

If I wasn’t celiac and could digest grains easier I’d probably be vegetarian.


----------



## Doomp

Poverty helps!! LOL. I drink two cups of coffee per day and several glasses of plain water. I never drink soda, juice, or any kind of milk drink. It does help keep my weight down.


----------



## Trade

I finally did my scale check.
Had my Dr’s appt today.
I was 194 at home this morning before breakfast in my underwear.
Then at 1:00 pm after lunch with my street clothes on I was an even 200 on my home scale.
Then at the doctors office, again with the same clothes on, at about 2 pm, they weighed me at 198.
Then, on the way home at the grocery store I weighed 199 on their scale. Same clothes again.
Then back home at 3:45pm, again, same clothes, I was at 200 again on my home scale.
So it looks like my scale at home is a little high, which is good. I'd rather it be high than low.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> I finally did my scale check.
> Had my Dr’s appt today.
> I was 194 at home this morning before breakfast in my underwear.
> Then at 1:00 pm after lunch with my street clothes on I was an even 200 on my home scale.
> Then at the doctors office, again with the same clothes on, at about 2 pm, they weighed me at 198.
> Then, on the way home at the grocery store I weighed 199 on their scale. Same clothes again.
> Then back home at 3:45pm, again, same clothes, I was at 200 again on my home scale.
> So it looks like my scale at home is a little high, which is good. I'd rather it be high than low.


@Trade -  I call that being OBSESSIVE about your weight.    I weigh myself every few days (3-4), always do it in the morning and after my BM.  I should only do it once a week, but can't wait that long.  As you've noticed, the weight can change several lbs in just a few hours.


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> @Trade -  I call that being OBSESSIVE about your weight.    I weigh myself every few days (3-4), always do it in the morning and after my BM.  I should only do it once a week, but can't wait that long.  As you've noticed, the weight can change several lbs in just a few hours.



This was the check the relative accuracy of my scales at home. 

However I do weigh every day. 

Sometimes several times a day. 

In fact, usually several times a day.

And yes, I am OBSESSIVE. 

So what?


----------



## Olivia

I weigh myself every morning. I don't think that's obsessive, just being real and being aware of my eating habits that may cause me to change my habits a lot more later  than just a little today. I may be slim now but  have gone back up several times. It's so easy to just let it go. I'm not doing that anymore.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> This was the check the relative accuracy of my scales at home.
> 
> However I do weigh every day.
> 
> Sometimes several times a day.
> 
> In fact, usually several times a day.
> 
> And yes, I am OBSESSIVE.
> 
> So what?


 I love watching repeats of the sitcom  "Mike and Molly''.  They're both obese.  One time Mike wanted to weigh himself and took off his shirt, said just the shirt alone weighed a few pounds.  LOL


----------



## Catlady

Olivia said:


> I weigh myself every morning. I don't think that's obsessive, just being real and being aware of my eating habits that may cause me to change my habits a lot more later one than just a little today. I may be slim now and have gone back up several times. It's so easy to just let it go. I'm not doing that anymore.


Well, I'm just going by the conventional advice.  I'm not a slave to convention, but I do take it as a guideline.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In general, you should *weight yourself* about once a week or every other week. If you are trying to lose *weight* once a week is best. If you *weigh yourself* too *often* you may be discouraged by normal fluid shifts. It is best to *weigh yourself* in the morning, before breakfast.


----------



## Olivia

I'm never discouraged! As you said everyone for what works for them. I mean, really, I take two seconds to weigh myself every morning every and a few seconds every night as long as I don't go over 112 on my 2 foot frame, I'm okay. But I do understand your criticism as I have criticized the OMAD and restricted times of eating which I personally feel is nonsense. So I guess we're even.
LOL


----------



## Catlady

Olivia said:


> I'm never discouraged! As you said everyone for what works for them. I mean, really, I take two seconds to weigh myself every morning every and a few seconds every night as long as I don't go over 112 on my 2 foot frame, I'm okay. But I do understand your criticism as I have criticized the OMAD and restricted times of eating which I personally feel is nonsense. So I guess we're even.
> LOL


Olivia, you do know that what I posted (with all those bolded words) below the squiggly lines is the reply from Google?  Oh dear, I need to add the word ''Google" next time I copy/paste something.

Well, the restricted time diet is working for "me", no other diet has and I have not stayed with any other diet as long as I have this one.  I've lost 14 lbs in 14 months in spite of all my cheating, so that's not bad.


----------



## Olivia

PVC said:


> Olivia, you do know that what I posted (with all those bolded words) below the squiggly lines is the reply from Google?  Oh dear, I need to add the word ''Google" next time I copy/paste something.
> 
> Well, the restricted time diet is working for "me", no other diet has and I have not stayed with any other diet as long as I have this one.  I've lost 14 lbs in 14 months, so that's not bad.



That's what I said, what's work for you--if it even does. I'd like to see the proof of that. Just control what you eat, whenever or whatever has always worked for me and I can't even understand it couldn't worked for anyone else. It's biology of the human body. Put enough out for what you take in and use up the what one uses up. Otherwise, it's just not going to work over time. You lost 14 lbs over 14 months, but where are you now? And where did you get to on the OMAD diet or restricted diet and stayed that way?


----------



## Keesha

I’m on a low carb restricted time diet and have lost 6 pounds in the last 5 weeks plus I’m also working out that builds muscle tone which weighs more.

As far as the ocd on the weighing regimen.
When I was more ocd and weighed myself everyday I was better able to keep track of my weight. The batteries died and since I didn’t want to know how much I weighed I didn’t get new batteries right away. Months later I was 20 plus pounds heavier.


----------



## Catlady

Olivia said:


> That's what I said, what's work for you--if it even does. *I'd like to see the proof of that*. *Just control what you eat*, whenever or whatever has always worked for me and I can't even understand it couldn't worked for anyone else. It's biology of the human body. Put enough out for what you take in and use up the what one uses up. Otherwise, it's just not going to work over time. *You lost 14 lbs over 14 months, but where are you now? And where did you get to on the OMAD diet or restricted diet and stayed that way?*


Why would I lie?  If I wanted to lie about my weight I could just say I'm perfect, without a single lb overweight and trim and fit.

I tried all kinds of diets, including counting calories and limiting calories, it didn't work for me.  I don't have your willpower.

I was 164 lbs in Sept 2018, want to be 140, am 5'5'', so I lost 14 lbs since then  by starting the restricted diet and have 10 lbs more to go.


----------



## Olivia

I have never said or suggested you lied. Where dd you get that idea?

Okay, yes, maybe that's it....I do have will power. That is what I've got myself through to losing 20 pounds over the past time in my life. As I said, whatever work works for you. As long as it does work, That's the bottom line.


----------



## Trade

Olivia said:


> I'm never discouraged! As you said everyone for what works for them. I mean, really, I take two seconds to weigh myself every morning every and a few seconds every night as long as I don't go over 112 on my 2 foot frame, I'm okay. But I do understand your criticism as I have criticized the OMAD and restricted times of eating which I personally feel is nonsense. So I guess we're even.
> LOL



You're only 2 feet tall?


----------



## Catlady

Olivia said:


> That's what I said, what's work for you--*if it even does. I'd like to see the proof of that*.





Olivia said:


> I have never said or suggested you lied. Where dd you get that idea?



Did I misunderstand you?  How can I possibly give you proof that my diet is working for me?


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> I'm not a slave to convention, but I do take it as a guideline.


----------



## Keesha

Ladies!


----------



## Keesha

Don’t sweat it PVC. You can’t prove that nor do you have to. If you are happy with your progress then that’s all that matters. You’ve got nothing to prove to anyone.


----------



## Olivia

PVC said:


> Did I misunderstand you?  How can I possibly give you proof that my diet is working for me?



I don't know. Maybe from a notary republic who weighed you?


----------



## Olivia

Trade said:


> You're only 2 feet tall?



I know. Everyone seems taller from a distance.


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> Don’t sweat it PVC. You can’t prove that nor do you have to. If you are happy with your progress then that’s all that matters. You’ve got nothing to prove to anyone.


It bothers me that she's saying it's not true the diet is working for me.  Why would I admit to being overweight if I wanted to lie about my weight? 

As to my progress, I would have lost my 24 lbs in 4 months if I had been loyal to the diet and not cheated so much or getting off it for days at a time.  BUT, I have never been faithful to any other diet as much as I have been faithful to this one.  And, I REALLY rather not lose my weight too fast anyway since I want to minimize loose skin.


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> I love watching repeats of the sitcom  "Mike and Molly''.  They're both obese.  One time Mike wanted to weigh himself and took off his shirt, said just the shirt alone weighed a few pounds.  LOL



Tony Soprano took his shoes and pants off.


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> As to my progress, I would have lost my 24 lbs in 4 months if I had been loyal to the diet and not cheated so much or getting off it for days at a time.



That's what happens when you don't weigh every day.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> It bothers me that she's saying it's not true the diet is working for me.  Why would I admit to being overweight if I wanted to lie about my weight?
> 
> As to my progress, I would have lost my 24 lbs in 4 months if I had been loyal to the diet and not cheated so much or getting off it for days at a time.  BUT, I have never been faithful to any other diet as much as I have been faithful to this one.  And, I REALLY rather not lose my weight too fast anyway since I want to minimize loose skin.


But who knows why anyone says anything. Humans  aren’t perfect. I say stupid stuff all the time so imagine other people do to.


----------



## Olivia

The point is that you've got a diet system that you say really works and has got other people into it. So, that's why I ask what is the proof? And all we've got so far is anecdotal stories. There is no question that calories in  subtracted by more calories out is going to get you to lose more weight.

That is not something that can be disputed. Just because those same calories are eaten in another restricted part of the day is still calories taken in. Unless you use the rest of the day to use up those calories in some way such as working out or some other activity, that is not going to change the amount of calories you've eaten that day, unless you're using up some of those calories in activities  I haven't seen any scientific study that says the opposite. I don't care what anyone chooses for themselves, but what anyone suggests for themselves with may be truly unhealthy for any particular individual, please be careful about it.


----------



## Keesha

The restricted time diet is working for me along with low carb. I’m losing an average of a pound a week however I don’t do the one meal a day diet nor do I do the keto. For me  it’s not really a diet as much as a reminder not to eat whenever I want . 
Exercise helps


----------



## Keesha

Here’s the science behind the low carb diet
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/how-many-carbs-per-day-to-lose-weight#section1
which shows more success in weight loss than the old calories in, calories out method and while the keto diet really works to lose weight, it’s been recommended only for short term. Ketosis is hard on the kidneys and too much fat increases estrogen which can become a cancer concern for women.

Today I watched the Marylyn Dennis Show which is a Canadian Show and there was a segment about the low carb diet which was very interesting.

Food manufacturers are making things like cauliflower pizza crusts as well as pre shredded zuchinni and cauflower since it has become so popular. Proof that the low carb diet works can be found everywhere.

You did nothing wrong PVC. You shared your passions with other members. It’s a normal thing to want to do when you’re excited about something. We ALL do it. Some people will appreciate it, others won’t.


----------



## Olivia

Just in case, I want to make sure that my questions about OMAD diet and restricted time diet had nothing to do about low carb diet. As a type 2 diabetic I have to follow a low carb diet unless I want to go on insulin or those other diabetic medications which my mom died from (among other stuff) from heart failure which otherwise there was absolutely wrong with her heart as they found out during the surgery. Basically she died from the cure.


----------



## Keesha

Deleted


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> You did nothing wrong PVC. You shared your passions with other members. It’s a normal thing to want to do when you’re excited about something. We ALL do it. Some people will appreciate it, others won’t.



I don't really feel I did anything wrong.  I merely talked about the 'time-restricted'' diet that I was following.  I was confused about the label, and called it OMAD.  @Invictus is also a dedicated follower of the "time restricted'' diet and has had great success with it.  I didn't ask anyone to do it, just merely talked about it and its benefits.  It's a simple diet, fast for MORE than 12 hours, the more hours the better, and your body will start consuming the glucose stored as fat.  Anyone who wants to follow the diet needs to look it up and decide if it's for them.  I wasn't twisting anybody's arm to follow the diet.

Olivia's diet of restricted calories and 3 small meals a day may work for her and other individuals with strong willpower but it doesn't work for me.  I want to lose that extra weight and will do it however works best for me.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> I don't really feel I did anything wrong.  I merely talked about the 'time-restricted'' diet that I was following.  I was confused about the label, and called it OMAD.  @Invictus is also a dedicated follower of the "time restricted'' diet and has had great success with it.  I didn't ask anyone to do it, just merely talked about it and its benefits.  It's a simple diet, fast for MORE than 12 hours, the more hours the better, and your body will start consuming the glucose stored as fat.  Anyone who wants to follow the diet needs to look it up and decide if it's for them.  I wasn't twisting anybody's arm to follow the diet.
> 
> Olivia's diet of restricted calories and 3 small meals a day may work for her and other individuals with strong willpower but it doesn't work for me.  I want to lose that extra weight and will do it however works best for me.


You didn’t do anything wrong. You talked about it and answered questions of those who asked. It was their choice to do so. You weren’t twisting anyone’s arm. 

Don’t worry about it.
Take a few deep breaths and carry on.
You don’t need to explain anything.


----------



## Olivia

I don't understand why me having a difference of opinion on a type of diet makes it a horrible criticism of someone else's type of diet. I just wanted to know what is the proof of it's safety and how well it works. But now I'm some bad person that makes people sad.


----------



## Catlady

Olivia said:


> I don't understand why me having a difference of opinion on a type of diet makes it a horrible criticism of someone else's type of diet.* I just wanted to know what is the proof of it's safety and how well it works. *But now I'm some bad person that makes people sad.



Here are some websites.
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=time-restricted+diet
ADDED:  I fast 22 hours, but after I reach my goal will eat from 12pm to 8pm, I can handle that very easily.


----------



## win231

Trade said:


> I finally did my scale check.
> Had my Dr’s appt today.
> I was 194 at home this morning before breakfast in my underwear.
> Then at 1:00 pm after lunch with my street clothes on I was an even 200 on my home scale.
> Then at the doctors office, again with the same clothes on, at about 2 pm, they weighed me at 198.
> Then, on the way home at the grocery store I weighed 199 on their scale. Same clothes again.
> Then back home at 3:45pm, again, same clothes, I was at 200 again on my home scale.
> So it looks like my scale at home is a little high, which is good. I'd rather it be high than low.


But....what was in the pockets of your clothes?


----------



## win231

PVC said:


> I love watching repeats of the sitcom  "Mike and Molly''.  They're both obese.  One time Mike wanted to weigh himself and took off his shirt, said just the shirt alone weighed a few pounds.  LOL


It does - because of those King-Sized Snickers bars in the pockets.


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> But who knows why anyone says anything. Humans  aren’t perfect. I say stupid stuff all the time so imagine other people do to.


What do you mean "humans aren't perfect?"
I'm perfect.
A perfect pain.
Would you like to know where?


----------



## Keesha

win231 said:


> What do you mean "humans aren't perfect?"
> I'm perfect.
> A perfect pain.
> Would you like to know where?


You’re scaring me win.


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> You’re scaring me win.


LOL


----------



## Trade

win231 said:


> But....what was in the pockets of your clothes?



63 cents.


----------



## Trade

I've decided to take another break from my diet and see if I can reset my metabolism back to where it was when I wasn't dieting. So for the time being my goal will be to maintain my weight at no more than 195. This morning I was 194. I'm going to keep track of my calories just to see how much I can eat without gaining past 195.


----------



## Keesha

Does anyone remember me saying my husband often comes back with chocolate from work?

These are Cadbury chocolates from England. 
I’m not sure whether to hug him or yell at him


----------



## Olivia

Yeah, I do. Yikes!


----------



## Keesha

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Keesha

I’m very happy to say I fit into my size 10 jeans this morning. A month ago these were too tight for me. Wearing leggings often made it easy to gain weight without realizing it. Doing yoga is getting easier since my joints are flexing better. 
Yayyyy!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> I've been weighing 'daily', but now at a given time
> Mornings, after breakfast and a good poop (hey, I'm a dawg, gotta poop after every meal)
> Down two lbs in two days, but it don't mean much unless it's sustained over a week or so.
> Still, I'm takin' it


@Gary O', I saw this ad for breakfast cereal and thought of you!







https://www.pooplikeachampion.co/products/poop-like-a-champion-100-gluten-free


----------



## Liberty

Normally eat this way - don't eat after 6:30-7 pm.  It does help you lose weight, also:

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/12/191205141731.htm


----------



## StarSong

Liberty said:


> Normally eat this way - don't eat after 6:30-7 pm.  It does help you lose weight, also:
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/12/191205141731.htm


My eating is typically restricted to 9-10 hours a day, though not through conscious design.  I'm generally not hungry until a few hours after getting up in the morning, and feel better when I don't eat late at night.  Nice to know that it appears to be a healthy pattern!


----------



## Ronni

I'd honestly never given any thought to my eating time span till I read those last few posts!

Hmm. During the work week, I eat something light (I don't enjoy a heavy breakfast soon after getting up, but I know I need to eat something before I leave for work) around 8.30 or 9.00 am, and usually dinner is over around 7.00 and I don't eat again after dinner.  

Weekends are a bit different.  Because I don't have to head out the door for work, I don't eat first thing.  e.g. it's 11.00 am right now and I'm just getting ready to fix myself and Ron a meal.  If we go out to eat tonight, we'll be done by 8 or 9.  If he or I make something at home, we'll be done by about 7.00.  And again, I won't eat after that.  

That's interesting.  On weekends my window is about 8 - 10 hours depending on whether or not we go out to eat.   Weekdays typically 10 hours.


----------

